# thread



## exile in thighville (Jul 8, 2008)

let's talk about this this and this


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 8, 2008)

that that and that is really suspicious. what are your motives? you owe me an answer


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 8, 2008)

snarky comment from camp that believes o.p. did nothing wrong


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 8, 2008)

oh behave.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 8, 2008)

bitter comment from camp that was "just looking out for' __________


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 8, 2008)

snarky observation that the detractor only a couple posts in is not giving a total stranger the benefit of the doubt


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 8, 2008)

rebuttal: "we are the real victims!"

/anti-fa leanings


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 8, 2008)

fight breaks out


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 8, 2008)

i get a shitload of rep for saying something really blunt and harsh but admittedly funny


----------



## mejix (Jul 8, 2008)

adolescent attempt to attract attention and derail the thread


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 8, 2008)

C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKERRRRRR

EDIT: Damn you mejix


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 8, 2008)

.................repeat


----------



## Ash (Jul 8, 2008)

a post requesting nekkid photos of the OP


----------



## mejix (Jul 8, 2008)

wacky internet image


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 8, 2008)

Ashley said:


> a post requesting nekkid photos of the OP



!




:blush:


----------



## Ash (Jul 8, 2008)

this thread is offensive and wrong.

and sorely lacking in nekkidness.


----------



## mejix (Jul 8, 2008)

detailed post examining your arguments one by one by one


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 8, 2008)

I'M STRIPPIN, I'M STRIPPIN


----------



## Ash (Jul 8, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> I'M STRIPPIN, I'M STRIPPIN



You look like you're doing it under duress. I like it.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 8, 2008)

I would post a nekkid picture but I don't have permission.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 9, 2008)

Kortana said:


> I would post a nekkid picture but I don't have permission.



how do we even know this is the real you? someone might've hacked into your account; they could just be posing as you. omg. i just realized someone might've hacked into MY account! THIS MIGHT NOT EVEN BE ME

GRAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

My fantasy is to hack into people's account and post pictures without their permission.

Oh wait,I said too much- that fantasy might be out of bounds. I shouldn't talk like that.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> You look like you're doing it under duress. I like it.



All I want to do is admire BBW, but I hate that they try to run Dimensions!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 9, 2008)

Obligatory "knock it off" Dan, from only Mod on duty (at the moment).


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 9, 2008)

who said i had no tact? :kiss2: love ya sandie.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKERRRRRR
> 
> EDIT: Damn you mejix


EPIC FAIL

This, too, belongs in every thread.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 9, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> who said i had no tact? :kiss2: love ya sandie.



EXILE IN THIGHVILLE, PLEASE POST YOUR PERMISSION TO USE THE PICTURE OF THE MAN TAKING HIS SHIRT OFF


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 9, 2008)

It's ok dude, Ripley said I could. But yeesh she needs a trim.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 9, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> who said i had no tact? :kiss2: love ya sandie.



Back at ya, Dan :kiss2:


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 9, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> It's ok dude, Ripley said I could.



I dunno, did you post in .23409234 seconds of me asking you? No?

Why didn't you nip it in the bud then? YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE SIR


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 9, 2008)

obligatory awesome BGB post


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> It's ok dude, Ripley said I could. But yeesh she needs a trim.



Your such a liar- your shady and creepy too!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 9, 2008)

never change that winking avatar justin


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 9, 2008)

Polite request to get back on topic.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 9, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> never change that winking avatar justin



it's more of an ouch. I've got 100 needles from a hedgehog jammed into my neck face. heh


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

Anybody got anything to eat around here?

Damn you can't keepmy attention for long without food ya know!

LOL


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 9, 2008)

with invisible text. 

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 9, 2008)

distracting from the fact that this post has essentially no content.

-Rusty

(Pithy signature line)


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

Rick rol--er, relevant youtube link.

Other relevant youtube link.

ETA er I mean edit: Relevant crosspost:


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 9, 2008)

(On second thought, don't. Kthx.)

-Rusty


----------



## Haunted (Jul 9, 2008)

Stopped by to get my chance at beating the Dead Horse!!!


----------



## elle camino (Jul 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> obligatory awesome BGB post


lawl i totally read that as 'toast' instead of 'post'! :doh::doh::eat1::smitten::blush:

*65 subsequent posts from my admirers containing awkward/unfunny toast-related double entendres*

*everyone unsubscribes*


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 9, 2008)

Redundant post from person who only read the OP and doesn't realize that the same damn point has been made a dozen times.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2008)

Redundant post from person who only read the OP and doesn't realize that the same damn point has been made a dozen times.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

Really distastful remark.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 9, 2008)

Declaring angry thoughts at the Reputation rules.

*EDIT:* Childish "Jinx" *punches you in the arm* moment


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 9, 2008)

Post from someone who not 6 hours ago said they were going to take a break but kept getting emailed links to this and other threads and wants to tell the OP that while he seems like a jerk, well, he IS a jerk, but a totally adorable one. One thousand wubus.

P.S. BE GOOD.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 9, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Post from someone who not 6 hours ago said they were going to take a break but kept getting emailed links to this and other threads and wants to tell the OP that while he seems like a jerk, well, he IS a jerk, but a totally adorable one. One thousand wubus.
> 
> P.S. BE GOOD.



c'mere you...


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


>



You thieving bastard.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 9, 2008)

it wouldn't be a thread without it. :wubu:


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 9, 2008)

Insert person asking where Beej (or in this case BGB) got the gif.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 9, 2008)

Horribly misogynist statement and/or racial slur that get the thread locked and me banned.

Tell my family I did it for the lulz


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 9, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Tell my family I did it for the lulz



Tell us all the lies you want us to hear, it doesn't fool us!!!!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 9, 2008)

Due to internet connection flaking out.

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 9, 2008)

Due to internet connection flaking out.

-Rusty


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 9, 2008)

...I don't have to tell you how marginalized I am, just google every blog that has ever existed to see what I'm talking about. (X200)


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 9, 2008)

*Best. Thread. Ever.*


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 9, 2008)

Attempts to invalidate a valid argument by pointing out spelling error. Gloats of genus and wit.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Attempts to invalidate a valid argument by pointing out spelling error. Gloats of *genus *and wit.



*genius.

Way to go, moran!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 9, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Horribly misogynist statement and/or racial slur that get the thread locked and me banned.



30 pages!!!!


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 9, 2008)

Reference to Koran and xenophobic denial.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 9, 2008)

Me, being pissed off there's no actual content on these boards anymore.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi *user title* 

(insert wordage here)

Justin


----------



## elle camino (Jul 9, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Horribly


that


Wild Zero said:


> misogynist


thing where


Wild Zero said:


> statement


you quote and respond to 


Wild Zero said:


> and/or


someone's post 


Wild Zero said:


> racial slur


meticulously


Wild Zero said:


> that


line


Wild Zero said:


> get


by


Wild Zero said:


> the


motherfucking


Wild Zero said:


> thread


line


Wild Zero said:


> locked


to make sure they


Wild Zero said:


> and me


damn well


Wild Zero said:


> banned.


get it.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

random picture in stupid pose. 

View attachment n513172468_40946_4769.jpg


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 9, 2008)

Post by someone who states they refuse to read the preceeding posts, but Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah...


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 9, 2008)

Quotes provided picture 10 times in a row.

fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap

/shakes out cramp in wrist

fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 9, 2008)

as the site's hosting service takes the boards off line due to excessive bandwidth usage.

(or, depending on when this saga is set, 20 hour gap due to the server crashing, to be restored only by dint of heroic backstage work by the site owner)

-Rusty


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 9, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> *genius.
> 
> Way to go, *moran!*



*moron.

Way to go genius!


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 9, 2008)

Uncomfortable feeling after Moderator posts.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 9, 2008)

Mindlessly jingoistic post


Sandie S-R said:


> *moron.
> 
> Way to go genius!









U.S.A.! U.S.A! U.S.A!

-Rusty


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Uncomfortable feeling after Moderator posts.




Pauses thread.

Chimpi that is one creepy avatar.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 9, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Uncomfortable feeling after Moderator posts.



You should be more concerned with your "sore" wrist.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

This thread turns me on.

I am going to go get a sore.........

wrist.

or something.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 9, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> You should be more concerned with your "sore" wrist.



Composes retort with one hand, one finger typing approach.
Obliges Moderator unconsciously and unquestioningly.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 9, 2008)

Kortana said:


> Pauses thread.
> 
> Chimpi that is one creepy avatar.



It's cover artwork from one of my favorite albums by one of my favorite bands.

Un-pauses thread.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

Bumping thread for no apparent reason.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 9, 2008)

Random fawning over pay-site model that seems uncomfortable and awkward.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 9, 2008)

*posts picture of self, goes to bed, awakes to find thread on page 7 in Discard Room board on the story forum* 

FAIL.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 9, 2008)

Reply to last posted comment on thread.





TWO FREAKIN' YEARS AFTER THE THREAD DIES AND MOST OF THE POSTERS INVOLVED HAVE MOVED ON FROM DIMS*!!!

*not counting the two who will have been banned in the meantime
-Rusty


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> FAIL.



*EPIC FAIL.

Way to go, Weiner!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 9, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Reply to last posted comment on thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epoch Fail.

-Rusty


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 9, 2008)

Attention-whoring post from member believed to be absent from the boards, with link claiming credit for starting a (supposedly) similar thread long ago.

Exhortations and chastisement to all involved to use search function to avoid making duplicate threads.

Whining about not getting respect.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Attention-whoring post from member believed to be absent from the boards, with link claiming credit for starting a (supposedly) similar thread long ago.
> 
> Exhortations and chastisement to all involved to use search function to avoind making duplicate threads.
> 
> Whining about not getting respect.




How are your smillies doing today? Stillmoving around to confuse yet excite you ?


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 9, 2008)

Will I be killed if a fat girl squashes me?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 9, 2008)

How much does your belly button weigh?


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 9, 2008)

Rudimentary post about showing respect.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Will I be killed if a fat girl squashes me?



Depends on what building she jumps off of.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Will I be killed if a fat girl squashes me?


Today IS a good day to die!


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 9, 2008)

Same response to every photo in the last few pages.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 9, 2008)

Random Zitkus bash...



> You posted on the thread


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 9, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Same response to every photo in the last few pages.


Series of posts that were, in fact, every single photo in the last few pages.

-Rusty


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 9, 2008)

That new guy with the hairy chest and the Photoshop tattoo.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

This thread is missing something.

Oh yeah! I know!

_*enhancements to get my point accross*_


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

_*And an additional post to make sure it really did get across the way I wanted it too*_


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

*jumps on the bandwagon, only to notice that it's already gone*


----------



## furious styles (Jul 9, 2008)

Kortana said:


> _*And an additional post to make sure it really did get across the way I wanted it too*_



*UR DOIN IT WRONG*


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 9, 2008)

All the cool kids are doing it.

-Rusty


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 9, 2008)

*joins wrong clique without realizing it*


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> *UR DOIN IT WRONG*



makes sarcastic come back in small letters hoping someone doesn't notice!


----------



## ripley (Jul 9, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> It's ok dude, Ripley said I could. But yeesh she needs a trim.



After seeing the pic I rescind my permission.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> *moron.
> 
> Way to go genius!



You're assuming facts not in evidence.


----------



## mejix (Jul 9, 2008)

really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.

really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.

really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 9, 2008)

Attention whore, attention whore, billions of pics




p.s.:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 9, 2008)

That's it. You people hate me. Well, you can all kiss my ass and go to hell. I am done with this place. See ya!









(I'll still be logging in and reading the boards and in about a week or three, I'll see something I just can't resist responding to and before you know it, I'm all over the place again until my next hissy fit exit, but then I'll return from that and then.. well you know the routine.)


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

wait..we forgot the "you said it, i'm giving you rep for this" post...

and i actually did give rep..it made me laugh hehe

(though maybe i shouldn't laugh...i've probably done half this shit lol)



elle camino said:


> that
> 
> thing where
> 
> ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> wait..we forgot the "you said it, i'm giving you rep for this" post...
> 
> and i actually did give rep..it made me laugh hehe
> 
> (though maybe i shouldn't laugh...i've probably done half this shit lol)


:huh: Say, did you gain weight recently? :huh:


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

why how nice of you to notice....I gained 1 pound and 8 ounces

you people are just racking up on the "making me laugh" rep aren't you lol



Timberwolf said:


> :huh: Say, did you gain weight recently? :huh:


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 9, 2008)

[hijack] 

I leave for for bostonbostonbostonboston in 6.7 hours!!!

[/hijack] 


Also 


Troll.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

Did I miss the part about someone being a victim from 40 years ago and saying its not nice to say anything because it causes a flashback?


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 9, 2008)

I just wanted to introduce myself back to the boards as a member since I just got back from being banned.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

*thread deviation* just what were you banned for and WHY did they let you back in???? 




indy500tchr said:


> I just wanted to introduce myself back to the boards as a member since I just got back from being banned.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> *thread deviation* just what were you banned for and WHY did they let you back in????



PM me with your name, address and phone number along with a few pics of your big soft belly and jiggly ass and I will tell ya 

Shhhh....they Really didn't let me back in I moved and got a new e-mail and IP address.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 9, 2008)

mejix said:


> really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.
> 
> really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.
> 
> really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.



Mejix, your post moved me to tears. I can truly understand what you are saying. I too have felt this way. I was especially touched when you said...


> really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.


God! I'm still crying here! You are sooo repped for this moving post! :bow:


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

how DARE you ask me for pictures of my belly in a place like this!!! I DEMAND that you be re-banned *calls for mod* 

btw, you were repped for thinking i was hot enough to ask for pics of my belly even though i'm highly offended lol




indy500tchr said:


> PM me with your name, address and phone number along with a few pics of your big soft belly and jiggly ass and I will tell ya
> 
> Shhhh....they Really didn't let me back in I moved and got a new e-mail and IP address.


----------



## tattooU (Jul 9, 2008)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 9, 2008)

Kortana said:


> makes sarcastic come back in small letters hoping someone doesn't notice!



We noticed anyway.


----------



## Theresa48 (Jul 9, 2008)

I think I love all of you. I have not laughed this hard in awhile! Thanks.
(just my .02 cents)


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

Theresa48 said:


> I think I love all of you. I have not laughed this hard in awhile! Thanks.
> (just my .02 cents)



I am offended by that remark! How dare you laugh at this- how insensitive!
oh and you think you are better than us cause you have 2 cents to throw away at this thread!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 9, 2008)

mejix said:


> really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.
> 
> really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.
> 
> really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.



Only one way to handle such long drawn out posts.







WHERE IS THE CONTENT?!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

Theresa48 said:


> I think I love all of you. I have not laughed this hard in awhile! Thanks.
> (just my *.02* cents)





Kortana said:


> I am offended by that remark! How dare you laugh at this- how insensitive!
> oh and you think you are better than us cause you have 2 cents to throw away at this thread!


If these were two cents, I'm 8' tall and 5' wide...


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2008)

mejix said:


> really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.
> 
> really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.
> 
> really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.really long post that will make your eyes glaze. really long post that will make your eyes glaze.



This has to be quoted four more times on this page.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 9, 2008)

*Inserts a pic of a lolcat or a promotional poster that may or may not have anything to do with the thread, mainly for kicks*


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 9, 2008)

I would like to see Viava La Valeriee and Lalelulelo sitting around a table talking and eating obliviously while they sit on a man's face and talk like nothing out of the ordinary, SOMEONE SHOULD MAKE A DVD OF THIS

Also, "A day with Viaaivaiva La VALEALRAERAERE" is epic fail because there are no n00dz


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 9, 2008)

<types up post then cancels before submitting because it ain't worth the hassle that will follow>


----------



## gwydion (Jul 9, 2008)

Tearful post detailing private failings and personal disappointments, shared with strangers in the middle of a random thread about snack foods.


...

All typed next to a quasi-erotic pic of self (presumably not engaged in active weeping at the time the pic was taken.)


----------



## gwydion (Jul 9, 2008)

Response to heartfelt but ill-timed post with barely obscured attempts at currying favor for subsequent carnal lust.



...

Further posts obscured due to abortive attempts to type one-handed.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 9, 2008)

I rode a bicycle once, that means I am smarter than you!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

*laments about the hardships faced by Birnbaum's imaginary friend named Krupkey*


----------



## Ivy (Jul 9, 2008)

should i gain weight or shouldn't i?! i'm so torn! internets tell me what to do!


----------



## BingFox (Jul 9, 2008)

Ivy said:


> should i gain weight or shouldn't i?! i'm so torn! internets tell me what to do!



Teh interwebs hav pwnege ovr u!!!!one1!!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd vote gain, but maybe i shouldn't have said that


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 9, 2008)

Ivy said:


> should i gain weight or shouldn't i?! i'm so torn! internets tell me what to do!



Well I think you should do what you want to do, but if you decide to gain, can you post your current weight and tell us how much you want to gain? 
oh and pstpxpls!


----------



## gwydion (Jul 9, 2008)

Ivy said:


> should i gain weight or shouldn't i?! i'm so torn! internets tell me what to do!



Response:

We don't care. Here, have some porn and videos of skateboarding dogs.

From: The Internets (all of them)


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 9, 2008)

Ivy said:


> should i gain weight or shouldn't i?! i'm so torn! internets tell me what to do!



.. you should gain and plz tell me what ur mother and friends think and maybe ur sister would be into it. plz god let her be into it.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jul 9, 2008)

Dramatic, overly emotional post about how DIMS just isn't the same anymore. Dramatic recounting of times when people chose not to agree with my point of view swiftly followed by a whimsical tale of the anguish i felt because, yeah I'm always right and you guys are clueless morans. 

Queue dramatic and ridiculous tantrum. 

You won't ever be seeing me again you immature dickheads!

Dramatic exit.


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh hai guise i'mma back!
Missed you!






FAIL.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 9, 2008)

Didn't YOU PEOPLE hear me?, I rode a bicycle.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 9, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Didn't YOU PEOPLE hear me?, I rode a bicycle.



Well fan-freakin' yay!


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 9, 2008)

Holy crap, Dan types really fast.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 9, 2008)

and with just two fingers!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't forget this guy...





(as if he'd ever let you!)


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 9, 2008)

BingFox said:


> Well fan-freakin' yay!



Exactly! now you know.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 9, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> and with just two fingers!



Heeeey! I saw that! 

View attachment 81219157.jpg


----------



## cnk2cav (Jul 9, 2008)

Subscribed

Can we please get back to the original discussion topic?

Oh, and IMHO, this thread belongs in the lounge


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 9, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> and with just two fingers!



Oh my goodness. Speed and accuracy with just two fingers...if only I were 10 years younger and single. Ok...screw the younger part and let's just go with single.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

I am feader. Can I haz pixtures so I meet BBW and happinesss enjoy? Likw fat.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

post about all the rep I can't give out in this thread. 

subsequent request for others to do so.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

post from someone else about my bad grammar


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 9, 2008)

grammEr!

What school did you go to, again?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

wht bd grammur? Fulks alwayz typ lik dis Yo.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

*The Nose*​


_“No matter—as an appendage to seamstressy, the thread-paper might be of some consequence to my mother—of none to my father, as a mark in Slawkenbergius__. Slawkenbergius in every page of him was a rich treasure of inexhaustible knowledge to my father—he could not open him amiss; and he would often say in closing the book, that if all the arts and sciences in the world, with the books which treated of them, were lost—should the wisdom and policies of governments, he would say, through disuse, ever happen to be forgot, and all that statesmen had wrote or caused to be written, upon the strong or the weak sides of courts and kingdoms, should they be forgot also—and Slawkenbergius only left—there would be enough in him in all conscience, he would say, to set the world a-going again__.”*[1]*_​ 

Tristram Shandy is a novel made up of various digressions that serve to inform the reader of Tristram’s unique plight. However, in telling the story of his life Tristram often leads the reader into tangents that serve to parody and inform others about life rather then his own individual plight. Despite this fact and the fact that the novel never really takes us anywhere (at least in the traditional sense) in informing us about Tristram’s actual life, it serves as a canvas for Sterne to talk about larger ideas that have greater importance. “_Language, whether in the form of the interior speech of reason or transcribed into the written symbols of the word of God which constitute the Bible, can adequately convey eternal truths__. By extension, even language not used to discuss Truth is stable; even the words which signify abstractions have a precise, if not always easily restateable, signified__.”*[2]*_This idea of language is summed up by Tristram when he states that:_ "with the help of the word itself, without any other idea to it, than what I have in common with rest of the world"*[3]* _This once again touches on the need for a playful nature when regarding the various innuendos that are sure to fly when Sterne begins discussing even less disguised sexual/phallic references later on.
One such digression that Sterne undertakes is “Slawkenbergius’ Tale”. This tale forms the basis for Walter Shandy’s desire for his son to have “a strong and virile nose”. In today’s culture, we go to a plastic surgeon to correct the largeness or roundness of a strong nose; however Walter Shandy was convinced that having a strong/prominent nose was the key to sexual virility. “_Yet, despite Tristram's assertion that his name may be partially responsible for his misfortunes, Walter's theory is sufficiently idiosyncratic that it receives, at best, only partial assent from the reader__. Ultimately, the novel declines such a view of the power of language, stressing instead that control over language gives the individual control over others through persuasion, the use of rhetoric to manipulate reality by working on the passions of men”__._[4] It is this view of the phallic image that allows for Tristram Shandy to start breaking some of the rules involved in discussing the actual organ. This kind of phallic discussion is accomplished to create very thinly veiled innuendos that form the basis for double entendres throughout the novel.​ 
Walter equates a strong nose with the Renaissance and Elizabethan ideals of order that made England strong. He desires for his son to have this kind of a nose so that the legacy of England can endure. Walter is obsessed with noses in the same way that Tristram’s Uncle Toby is obsessed with reconstructing military battlements. The digression and discussion of noses by the elder Shandy is an obsession, probably because of his Great-grandfather’s misfortune of having a small, short nose. Walter _“would often declare, in speaking his thoughts on the subject, that he did not conceive how the greatest family in England could stand it out against an uninterrupted succession of six or seven short noses__.-And for the contrary reason, he would generally add, That it must be one of the greatest problems in civil life, where the same number of long and jolly noses following one another in *a* direct line, did not raise and hoist it up into the best vacancies in the kingdom__.”*[5]*_ Through, this quote, you are given a glimpse into the insecurities that Walter Shandy holds about himself and his family. He is unable to separate the transgressions of his Great-grandfather with his own present position. This kind of confusion becomes common in Tristram Shandy and as the reader you will often have difficulty discerning who is actually behind the digression or action, mainly because Tristram and Walter Shandy have many similarities in delivering their own unique messages.​ 
However, it was also Walter Shandy that insisted upon having a visibly drunk Dr. Slop deliver Tristram. Thus the elder Shandy contradicted his own superstitious and fastidious manner, by calling for a doctor. Walter did not trust the midwife and instead believed in modernity and the technology employed by Dr. Slop. Dr. Slop’s use of forceps to extract Tristram from his mother’s wound serves as another failure in Tristram’s wretched and sorted life. This is one of many digressions that Sterne chooses to overlay England’s current situation with a plight that Tristram must endure.​ 
Tristram is forced to weather the hardships that Sterne’s generation has had to undergo. Sterne’s generation is lost, and searching for a reason in their lives, Tristram arguably is in the same type of situation. Both parties are unsure of where they are going, but they are sure to have an interesting time understanding and learning from their mistakes and digressions. This also is significant because it begins a discussion about impotence, which Tristram is perceived to have. However, both of the elder Shandy’s (Walter and Toby) have their own unique impotencies that inhibit them from having normal lives of any kind.​ 
Tristram’s nose serves as a canvas for which Sterne can attach a wide variety of concepts and digressions. As one of the most defining features of a face, the nose can serve as a metaphor for personality. The use of noses in literature and pop culture are easily recognizable in today’s culture. Serving as a thinly veiled phallus equivalent, beauty and strength can be judged based on the appearance of a person’s nose. A strong, straight (and symmetrical) prominent nose on a man is looked upon with reverence and seen as the equivalent to having a square jaw. These traits are also considered to be evidence that you were descended from nobility, and thus a member of the ruling class. This trait is considered to be handsome by women and often it is sought out subconsciously.​ 
[1] Sterne, Laurence. Tristram Shandy 1716-1768. W.W. Norton & Company. 1980. Volume 3. Chapter XLII Pg. 175.​ 
[2]Allen, Dennis W. *Sexuality/Textuality in Tristram Shandy* _Studies in English Literature, 1500-1900_, Vol. 25, No. 3, Restoration and Eighteenth Century. (Summer, 1985), pp. 652.​ 
[3] Sterne, Laurence. Tristram Shandy 1716-1768. W.W. Norton & Company. 1980. Book 5. Pg 356​ 
[4] Allen, Dennis W. *Sexuality/Textuality in Tristram Shandy* _Studies in English Literature, 1500-1900_, Vol. 25, No. 3, Restoration and Eighteenth Century. (Summer, 1985), pp. 653.​ 
[5]Sterne, Laurence. Tristram Shandy 1716-1768. W.W. Norton & Company. 1980. Volume 3. Book 1 Pg. 33.​


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> blahblahblahblahblah



pretentious diction.

*head explodes*


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Actually reads long post. Comment.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

doesn't read long post..comments..and states things that had nothing to do with the posters intention.....i like pie and you suck because you don't



lostjacket said:


> Actually reads long post. Comment.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Actually reads long post. Comment.



post about how I didn't read everything you said because it was TOO LONG AND I HAVE NO ATTENTION SPAN.

But you suck anyway.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> doesn't read long post..comments..and states things that had nothing to do with the posters intention.....i like pie and you suck because you don't



tangent about my favorite kind of pie.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

agrees heartily about how much that poster sucks 



Ashley said:


> post about how I didn't read everything you said because it was TOO LONG AND I HAVE NO ATTENTION SPAN.
> 
> But you suck anyway.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Argues indefensible position about how cool they are.


*Throws Shiny Distraction*


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Argues indefensible position about how cool they are.
> 
> 
> *Throws Shiny Distraction*



Amateur. You should have thrown pie.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

suggests you belong on the kiddie dims board..and if there's not one, then there should be



lostjacket said:


> Argues indefensible position about how cool they are.
> 
> 
> *Throws Shiny Distraction*


----------



## Theresa48 (Jul 9, 2008)

Kortana said:


> I am offended by that remark! How dare you laugh at this- how insensitive!
> oh and you think you are better than us cause you have 2 cents to throw away at this thread!



Harrrummmph....I suppose you would feel better if I threw in a couple of dollars???? See...no pleasing anyone. Just proves my point. As said before...many times, I believe...can't we all just get along?


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

clique accusations.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

Stomps foot and gives GOODBYE DIMS WORLD NEVER COMING BACK AGAIN speech


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

writes long speech that more or less says...good riddance and don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya lol



snuggletiger said:


> Stomps foot and gives GOODBYE DIMS WORLD NEVER COMING BACK AGAIN speech


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

posts definition of the word clique and explains why this is NOT a clique by italicizing and bolding the necessary words within the definition to make my point

omg i love this thread lol



Ashley said:


> clique accusations.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

then writes long dissertation about how BBW's are being meanies and how DIMS has been overran by snarkiness and meanness and WOE is everybody. And then announce rearrival and subsequent departure.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

You think that's rough? Try being an FA.

OR

You think that's rough? Try being a fat woman. 

(depending on current content)

war over which group has it harder begins. again.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

then someone dashes in and writes 4 pages of victimhood and psychobabble that nobody cares about


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 9, 2008)

non sequitur

(because I only really read the title of the thread and know that I already know what the thread is about without really reading it because I can't be bothered with reading what anyone else has to say because I live in my own head and think my own thoughts are the only ones worthy of knowing and I also live in my mother's basement and have five cats and am really ace on _Karate Ninjas from San QuentinIII _and... wait..what's that you say? Fat girls? Ohhhhhhhhhh....fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfa)


----------



## gwydion (Jul 9, 2008)

Posts a comment disparaging to one of the following groups:

- People who aren't fat.
- People who aren't fat _enough_.
- People who are fat, but in a way which is less/more attractive than you want them to be.
- People who respect all folks equally but still prefer thin people.
- People who don't respect all folks equally and can't get off without cake being involved somewhere.
- People who can be attracted to either thin or fat people, as long as they don't act like a douche.
- Ninjas.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

gwydion said:


> Ninjas



condescendingly accuses you of being condescending.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Completely unrelated picture in attempt to shift attention back to me. 

View attachment epic2.JPG


----------



## gwydion (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> condescendingly accuses you of being condescending.



Condecends to accuse you of having a persecution complex, pausing while typing due to having dropped my anti-anxiety pills on the floor.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Completely unrelated picture in attempt to shift attention back to me.



Attention shifts to Legos.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

Cries for a Moderator to sort the mess out.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 9, 2008)

gwydion said:


> Ninjas.



Pirates, you ass! Pirates are beautiful too!


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

averts attention back to this poster and announces that i am offended again because either 

1) the picture had fat people in it ..and i considered it offensive
2) the picture did NOT have fat people in it..and i considered it offensive



lostjacket said:


> Completely unrelated picture in attempt to shift attention back to me.


----------



## gwydion (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Completely unrelated picture in attempt to shift attention back to me.



Seeks to one-up you. 

View attachment IntheGrimFutureofHelloKittyThereIsOnlyWar-SM.jpg


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

directs Tooz to the PIRATE board..because this is NOT it lol



Tooz said:


> Pirates, you ass! Pirates are beautiful too!


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Tries to wrest control back with cuteness. 

View attachment n14600411_30350132_1995.jpg


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Tries to wrest control back with cuteness.



Berates you for posting a picture of a child.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Berates back saying that he is the child. And his dad is a lawyer. Then threatens to sue internet.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

damn...i couldn't rep you again...sue the internet..that's awesome lol



lostjacket said:


> Berates back saying that he is the child. And his dad is a lawyer. Then threatens to sue internet.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

Chagrins and bemoans that he's not the object of lust, desire and affection and demands immediate Moderator action


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

*fap*

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG


----------



## BeckaBoo (Jul 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> damn...i couldn't rep you again...sue the internet..that's awesome lol



Got him. 

Faps to largenlovely.

Is overcome with guilt. Feels the need to start another thread asking if I'm normal for having these emotions.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

It's normal. Now says something borderline emotionally abusive, may have to apologize later on the thread. Everyone is still mad.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 9, 2008)

best Post Ever


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 9, 2008)

Posts in defense of insensitive poster that hasn't been mentioned for eight pages. Takes offense to your feeling offended.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

is slightly confused and starts talking about something off topic just to have another post in his postcount...


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 9, 2008)

Wanted to be the 195th poster becasue it's my goal weight if I were to ever diet in another life!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 9, 2008)

Cupcakes!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 9, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> Wanted to be the 195th poster becasue it's my goal weight if I were to ever diet in another life!



is ashamed of herself for using the word diet on the weight board and goes to the kitchen to get some homemade brownies and chocolate cake. :eat2:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 9, 2008)

Dear Someone, 

I'm going to write a long, drawn out letter on a website that you have never even heard of telling you exactly how I feel...sorta. I will write all my deepest feelings without giving away any details of what is really going on in the situation. This way the strangers reading my letter to you will not know information that should remain private even though I am posting this on the internet. It will be a heartfelt but ambiguous letter. Touching on my vast emotions but never clearly defining a single thing. People will feel for me, offer words of encouragement but really have no friggin' idea what I am talking about. It'll be GREAT!

Love,
You know.....that person...who did that thing.....that one time.....


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Post Deleted by Mods*


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 9, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Dear Someone,
> 
> I'm going to write a long, drawn out letter on a website that you have never even heard of telling you exactly how I feel...sorta. I will write all my deepest feelings without giving away any details of what is really going on in the situation. This way the strangers reading my letter to you will not know information that should remain private even though I am posting this on the internet. It will be a heartfelt but ambiguous letter. Touching on my vast emotions but never clearly defining a single thing. People will feel for me, offer words of encouragement but really have no friggin' idea what I am talking about. It'll be GREAT!
> 
> ...




Nancy why didn't you just e-mail me? or call me? I can't believe you told everybody BUT me!


----------



## supersoup (Jul 9, 2008)

*farts*

.....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 9, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> Nancy why didn't you just e-mail me? or call me? I can't believe you told everybody BUT me!




So you _do_ remember that time that day when we did that thing once?!?!?!?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

I Hayt evereone and dimenshuns sux you r all preverts


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 9, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> So you _do_ remember that time that day when we did that thing once?!?!?!?



Yes I do and it's taken me years of therapy and medication to get that one thing that happened at that place for those several hours and then having to leave you out of my head. 

My therapist says that I should start posting on another board about my feelings just in case I saw you again and all those feelings and emotions came flooding back. 

Excuse me I need to go make an appointment now.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Post about the value of respect.


Will later come back and viciously attack someone.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> *The Nose*​
> 
> 
> _“No matter—as an appendage to seamstressy, the thread-paper might be of some consequence to my mother—of none to my father, as a mark in Slawkenbergius__. Slawkenbergius in every page of him was a rich treasure of inexhaustible knowledge to my father—he could not open him amiss; and he would often say in closing the book, that if all the arts and sciences in the world, with the books which treated of them, were lost—should the wisdom and policies of governments, he would say, through disuse, ever happen to be forgot, and all that statesmen had wrote or caused to be written, upon the strong or the weak sides of courts and kingdoms, should they be forgot also—and Slawkenbergius only left—there would be enough in him in all conscience, he would say, to set the world a-going again__.”*[1]*_​
> ...


*plagiarizes*


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

sends a bill to becca's email for $16.95!!! lol



BeckaBoo said:


> Got him.
> 
> Faps to largenlovely.
> 
> Is overcome with guilt. Feels the need to start another thread asking if I'm normal for having these emotions.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> Got him.
> 
> Faps to largenlovely.
> 
> Is overcome with guilt. Feels the need to start another thread asking if I'm normal for having these emotions.


 
Bitches about rep not delivered when promised. Goes on rant about how unappreciated his genius is. Sues internet again.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

My boyfriend came home with Diet Cream Soda today.

What the hell?!?!?

LOL


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

Kortana said:


> My boyfriend came home with Diet Cream Soda today.
> 
> What the hell?!?!?
> 
> LOL



post about how insensitive and disrespectful your boyfriend is


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

Post attacking previous poster for calling my boyrfriend names.

and then apologizing at the end of the post, I'm just bitter.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Asks if girls can fight. Says something incendiary to urge this along.

*Pours Gas*


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Asks if girls can fight. Says something incendiary to urge this along.
> 
> *Pours Gas*



makes flirty suggestion that we mud-wrestle


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 9, 2008)

Kortana said:


> My boyfriend came home with Diet Cream Soda today.
> 
> What the hell?!?!?
> 
> LOL



Your boyfriend is pretty rude for doing that, I mean diet cream soda? If you're gong to drikn cram sodar u should jus go all ot and get teh regerleer kind



rest of post typed out poorly because I swear your avatar used to be your butt and my eyes keep wandering towards it and not finding it .. amirite?!?! where go? :runs around like FA with head cut off:

totally disrespectful.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Asks if girls can fight. Says something incendiary to urge this along.
> 
> *Pours Gas*



Spends 19 paragraphs explaining to you that women are just as tough as men, gets feelings hurt, cries and runs away.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Spends 19 paragraphs explaining to you that women are just as tough as men, gets feelings hurt, cries and runs away.


 
Says something twice as mean. And then apologizes/consoles girl. Later follows up with PM and flirtations.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing.

Are you saying BHM are not as strong as other men? Just another example of fat men in society being marginalized because of Icantevenpretendtodothisactuallynevermind!




Justin 



Waxwing said:


> Spends 19 paragraphs explaining to you that women are just as tough as men, gets feelings hurt, cries and runs away.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Says something twice as mean. And then apologizes/consoles girl. Later follows up with PM and flirtations.



Due to PM flirting, allows you to say anything you want for evermore, regardless of original offended stance.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Asks if girls can fight. Says something incendiary to urge this along.
> 
> *Has Gas*


Fixed that for ya.

Hands lostjacket a maalox.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

*farts because Joy put the suggestion in my head*


----------



## supersoup (Jul 9, 2008)

i farted in here long ago. 

wannabes.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Angrily writes 14 paragraphs about his so called persecution and how his words were taken out of context.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Angrily writes 14 paragraphs about his so called persecution and how his words were taken out of context.



reports this post.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> reports this post.



Becomes incensed that I am not being allowed to say everything I would like on a message board that I neither run nor pay for.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Becomes incensed that I am not being allowed to say everything I would like on a message board that I neither run nor pay for.



did you just say incests? cause I was wondering when Lloyd was going to show up in this discussion.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Becomes incensed that I am not being allowed to say everything I would like on a message board that I neither run nor pay for.



Writes a letter.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Complains how Dims Illuminati is preventing him from free expression.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> did you just say incests? cause I was wondering when Lloyd was going to show up in this discussion.



Reports you for talking about incest.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Complains how Dims Illuminati is preventing him from free expression.



Burns you at the stake.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Complains how Dims Illuminati is preventing him from free expression.



Kidnaps and tortures LJ for speaking of the Dims Illuminati.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Kidnaps and tortures LJ for speaking of the Dims Illuminati.



Submits to Ashley, lest I suffer the same fate.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Kidnaps and tortures LJ for speaking of the Dims Illuminati.


 
I <3 Conrad.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> I <3 Conrad.



pervert.

,,,,..


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> pervert.
> 
> ,,,,..



prude

.......


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> prude
> 
> .......



Hey I love sex. Just not PERVERT sex.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Hey I love sex. Just not PERVERT sex.



admits to liking pervert sex.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> admits to liking pervert sex.



Reverses earlier stance; admits to actually preferring pervert sex. Burns self at stake.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Reverses earlier stance; admits to actually preferring pervert sex. Burns self at stake.



fapfapfapfap


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> fapfapfapfap



Reports you for fapping, whilst in the process of traveling to your house.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Crawls up in fetal position...ascared. 

Over love of Conrad. Now totally into Xenu.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Crawls up in fetal position...ascared.
> 
> Over love of Conrad. Now totally into Xenu.



Dude, Xenu is the bad guy! Sheesh!


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

tries to type one handed....because of holding nose from gas fumes :blink:


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Dude, Xenu is the bad guy! Sheesh!



writes essay on Xenu's evil feeder leanings.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Crap really? Reverses position. Says something to divert attention. 

View attachment B-2-6.jpg


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Crap really? Reverses position. Says something to divert attention.



Dances in the cupcake rain


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Dances in the cupcake rain



Eats cupcakes, leaves Ashley in horrible baked-good drought.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Eats cupcakes, leaves Ashley in horrible baked-good drought.



Tells my mom on you.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Launches into complaints about how the white, heterosexual, athletic, protestant, college educated, good job holding, upper-middle class male FA has it rough.

Seriously....my life is teh suck.

Haha...crap that was way more of a brag then I intended...


----------



## supersoup (Jul 9, 2008)

keeps clicking refresh for the laffs.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 9, 2008)

Makes mom joke.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 9, 2008)

makes face joke


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

claims mom is dead (even though she's really not) and chastises you for being insensitive 



out.of.habit said:


> Makes mom joke.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Haha...crap that was way more of a brag then I intended...



Shamelessly flirts with you.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 9, 2008)

Expresses disappointment that you ever could have thought I was making a joke about anyone's mother, wishes the board at large would stop twisting my words.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Makes mom joke.





supersoup said:


> makes face joke


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

accuses you flat out of hating mothers in general...tries to form a lynch mob and have you banned lol



out.of.habit said:


> Expresses disappointment that you ever could have thought I was making a joke about anyone's mother, wishes the board at large would stop twisting my words.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> anyone's my disappointment Expresses large that you ever joke mother could have thought I was making a about, wishes the words at would stop twisting board.


 
Huh? What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Expresses disappointment that you ever could have thought I was making a joke about anyone's mother, wishes the board at large would stop twisting my words.



Points out that my dead brother had a horrible congenital word-twisting problem, notices for the first time how incredibly insensitive you are.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 9, 2008)

makes empty promise about repping the hell out of all y'all


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Points out that my dead brother had a horrible congenital word-twisting problem, notices for the first time how incredibly insensitive you are.



Points out that MY dead brother was incredibly insensitive. Accuses you of discriminating against assholes.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

lmao i'm so outta freaking rep



Waxwing said:


> Points out that my dead brother had a horrible congenital word-twisting problem, notices for the first time how incredibly insensitive you are.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Brings topic back into focus 
*fap*
Pix PLZ! Can I haZ photobucketz?


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> anyone's my disappointment Expresses large that you ever joke mother could have thought I was making a about, wishes the words at would stop twisting board.





lostjacket said:


> Huh? What on earth are you talking about?



Expresses large?

Accuses LJ of hating fat people.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Points out that my dead brother had a horrible congenital word-twisting problem, notices for the first time how incredibly insensitive you are.



Notices again how hot you are.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

hits it

with a _flaming oil truck_


----------



## Kortana (Jul 9, 2008)

Interrupts your jokes to make one that doesn't go over as well as hoped.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Notices again how hot you are.



Blushes, and instantly reports you.



Kortana said:


> Interrupts your jokes to make one that doesn't go over as well as hoped.



Loves your lead balloon.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

mistakenly believes that i have been accused of hating fat people...goes into a rant about how i have a lot of "fat friends" and could never be accused of such a thing

accuses out.of.habit of secretly posting youtube videos of her jiggly belly under the name of "puddinpop87" WITH a link..in order to distract from her supposed accusations against me

*deleted link cuz of her being a youngster*



out.of.habit said:


> Expresses large?
> 
> Accuses LJ of hating fat people.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Notices again how hot you are.



Accuses you of having no respect for women. 

faps some more.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> mistakenly believes that i have been accused of hating fat people...goes into a rant about how i have a lot of "fat friends" and could never be accused of such a thing
> 
> accuses out.of.habit of secretly posting youtube videos of her jiggly belly under the name of "puddinpop87" WITH a link..in order to distract from her supposed accusations against me



I thought those videos were for our PRIVATE COLLECTION, lnl!

And I thought puddinpop87 was your special love-name for me. 

Cries.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

gets butthurt

chews out mods and owner and everybody else in the process


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

but...puddinpop..er..i mean Ashley...er.....

busted....

*leaves thread* lol



Ashley said:


> I thought those videos were for our PRIVATE COLLECTION, lnl!
> 
> And I thought puddinpop87 was your special love-name for me.
> 
> Cries.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

I have a van with no windows full of pudding pops...who's in?


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 9, 2008)

Admits to liking pudding pops, and nothing more. Compliments LnL's belly. Pats Ashley's ass.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> I have a van with no windows full of pudding pops...who's in?



Don't bring your rapevan in here, you perv.

*waits for inevitable hate waterfall for use of the word "rape"*

reminds everyone that some of largenlovely's best friends are fat, but does so in a sarcastic way in order to take heat off self.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> I have a van with no windows full of pudding pops...who's in?



Hears pudding pops and follows LJ blindly.

*dreams of pudding pop skin*


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

returns to thread under anonymous name and assures everyone that largenlovely is NOT a fat hater....and then asks for a puddin pop


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

is ignored mightily


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> returns to thread under anonymous name and assures everyone that largenlovely is NOT a fat hater....and then asks for a puddin pop



Get in the van.......


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Takes Van offers seriously. PMs ladies.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

pretends she was joking about that whole "getting in a strange van for a pudding pop" thing.


----------



## Bandy (Jul 9, 2008)

Not here.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

Bandy said:


> Not here.



Collapses in shock.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

starts to believe there is some weird conspiracy and rally's against this puddinpop cult


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> starts to believe there is some weird conspiracy and rally's against this puddinpop cult



complains that lnl is starting the clique argument again.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Takes Van offers seriously. PMs ladies.



Is ALREADY IN THE DAMN VAN. And still? No puddin' pop.

Typical male.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Collapses in shock.


 
Says they are trained EMT. Posts random pics of slightly different looking dudes. Then later says that he is a fireman. Posts paysite model as "GF"


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Says they are trained EMT. Posts random pics of slightly different looking dudes. Then later says that he is a fireman. Posts paysite model as "GF"



wonders if you've been to Goddesses in New York lately. could swear she ran into you there.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Is ALREADY IN THE DAMN VAN. And still? No puddin' pop.
> 
> Typical male.


 
I don't fuck around. 

View attachment puyddin pop.gif


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

knows the paysite model...knows you're not her boyfriend

accuses LJ of being Bill Cosby in disguise offering puddin pops to the local fatties



lostjacket said:


> Says they are trained EMT. Posts random pics of slightly different looking dudes. Then later says that he is a fireman. Posts paysite model as "GF"


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> starts to believe there is some weird conspiracy and rally's against this puddinpop cult



Makes offer to join cult. Free puddinpops.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> knows the paysite model...knows you're not her boyfriend
> 
> accuses LJ of being Bill Cosby in disguise offering puddin pops to the local fatties


 
But he did see a picture of her online. So that totally counts.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> mistakenly believes that i have been accused of hating fat people...goes into a rant about how i have a lot of "fat friends" and could never be accused of such a thing
> 
> accuses out.of.habit of secretly posting youtube videos of her jiggly belly under the name of "puddinpop87" WITH a link..in order to distract from her supposed accusations against me



Just FYI, before y'all go fapping to her, she's only 17, according to her MySpace.

Just in case, you know, you wanna obey that pesky legality thing.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> I don't fuck around.



Cheats on Ashely and Soup with that Puddin' Pop.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

EEEK!!!! lemme see if i can go back and delete the link



Blackjack said:


> Just FYI, before y'all go fapping to her, she's only 17, according to her MySpace.
> 
> Just in case, you know, you wanna obey that pesky legality thing.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Takes Van offers seriously. PMs ladies.



Just make sure the orange shag carpet has been cleaned and the pillows fluffed.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> Just make sure the orange shag carpet has been cleaned and the pillows fluffed.


 
It's the Mystery Machine. Of course it's been cleaned. 

View attachment mystery.jpg


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> It's the Mystery Machine. Of course it's been cleaned.



Is actually excited by the prospect of riding around in the back of the Mystery Machine, eating pudding pops. Even if LJ really is a creep.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 9, 2008)

Googles thread topic and name drops, to seem like an authority on subject.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Is actually excited by the prospect of riding around in the back of the Mystery Machine, eating pudding pops. Even if LJ really is a creep.


 
Thinks this is a Radiohead reference. Misses point entirely...


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

accuses LnL of being a pedophile

thanks, BJ!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Is actually excited by the prospect of riding around in the back of the Mystery Machine, eating pudding pops. Even if LJ really is a creep.



It's okay. Safety in numbers.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Is actually excited by the prospect of riding around in the back of the Mystery Machine, eating pudding pops. Even if LJ really is a creep.



Takes you aside and explains it to you, with the use of a demonstration doll.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Takes you aside and explains it to you, with the use of a demonstration doll.


 
17 is the new 45. 

Going to hell.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

Listens attentively to Waxwing.

Screams "NO!" at LJ.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

YOU DON'T KNOW ME!!!!!!



lmao i was waiting to see who would go for that one 



Wagimawr said:


> accuses LnL of being a pedophile
> 
> thanks, BJ!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Listens attentively to Waxwing.
> 
> Screams "NO!" at LJ.



Unfortunately, the adult you call for is ME.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Yells at everyone. Cries. Comes back next day with new screenname/ip.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2008)

On a totally unrelated note, I could really go for some sex right about now.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> On a totally unrelated note, I could really go for some sex right about now.


 
Gyrates in your general direction. Gives you a come hither look. Squashing the dreams of many.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> It's the Mystery Machine. Of course it's been cleaned.



MMMMmmmmm Scooby Snacks!


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Unfortunately, the adult you call for is ME.



Reminds Waxwing that she likes pervert sex.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Gyrates in your general direction. Gives you a come hither look. Squashing the dreams of many.



Shoves you out of the way and leaps unceremoniously on Beej.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 9, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> On a totally unrelated note, I could really go for some sex right about now.



You've got hands right???


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> You've got hands right???



Hands are not moist and welcoming like a vagina is.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 9, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Hands are not moist and welcoming like a vagina is.



silly me it's been so long since I've had sex I forgot just what it feels like


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> YOU DON'T KNOW ME!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lmao i was waiting to see who would go for that one




Oh nooooooooo. :doh: All I can think of is the dude from the wrestling, and the hand and the elbow, oh geez.



Blackjack said:


> On a totally unrelated note, I could really go for some sex right about now.





lostjacket said:


> Gyrates in your general direction. Gives you a come hither look. Squashing the dreams of many.



Reminds Waxwing that she likes pervert sex.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Threadjacks to talk about things that are most important. IE himself.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

explains that it was more of a Sally Jessie Raphael "you don't know me"



out.of.habit said:


> Oh nooooooooo. :doh: All I can think of is the dude from the wrestling, and the hand and the elbow, oh geez.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> explains that it was more of a Sally Jessie Raphael "you don't know me"



Is relieved. Becomes LNL's best friend.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Reminds Waxwing that she likes pervert sex.



Remembers that any sex with Beej is automatically pervert sex, if only because she is old enough to be his.....slightly older sister.



lostjacket said:


> Threadjacks to talk about things that are most important. IE himself.



Pays attention to you to shut you up.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Remembers that any sex with Beej is automatically pervert sex, if only because she is old enough to be his.....slightly older sister.



Incest is only relatively perverted.

Let's get it on.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 9, 2008)

is still laughing that LJ is gyrating at beej.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Incest is only relatively perverted.
> 
> Let's get it on.



Removes pants.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Strips off shirt. Says he has medical degree. Reveals also that he is a superhero.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Strips off shirt. Says he has medical degree. Reveals also that he is a superhero.



Is torn between the superhero and my "younger brother".


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Strips off shirt. Says he has medical degree. Reveals also that he is a superhero.



Medical Degree + Superhero = Dr. House

*drools*


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

Sets up live webcam, suggests that Waxward Ho take both men on.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Removes pants.



That was actually far easier than expected.

EDIT: And to help the decision, notes the size of his penis, which is larger than LJ's. It also vibrates.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Is torn between the superhero and my "younger brother".



Wonders why Waxwing has to choose between the superhero, "younger brother", and super awesome fat chick. 

Strips.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

It's Not Lupus!!!!


----------



## supersoup (Jul 9, 2008)

is lost. and laughing.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> It's Not Lupus!!!!



Definitely polio.

OJ, LJ?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Sets up live webcam, suggests that Waxward Ho take both men on.



Legally changes name to Waxward Ho.



Ashley said:


> Wonders why Waxwing has to choose between the superhero, "younger brother", and super awesome fat chick.
> 
> Strips.



Hits it like the fist of an angry god.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Legally changes name to Waxward Ho.



User title?



> Hits it like the fist of an angry god.



Oh. That's serious. I assume this is under the "good" category of pain.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Legally changes name to Waxward Ho.


YES MY OPINION MATTERS


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Demands homage. Sweet sexy homage.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 9, 2008)

Um.

*gives LJ some homage*

Am I doooin' it right?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

<---- because if out.of.habit and Wag say it, I do it.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 9, 2008)

Please stop posting. I keep getting email telling me to reply to the thread 'thread' and it's annoying

kthxby


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Demands homage. Sweet sexy homage.



Gives the kind of homage that will make the MPAA refuse to even give you a rating.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 9, 2008)

*[Mod]

OK, 

I've gotten 1327 reported posts about this thread. I'm gonna shut it down, lock it up, and effing throw away the KEYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!

[/Mod]*


*goes back to the clubhouse for a tall cool drink and massage from one of the cabana boys. 


Jeez, another hard day at Dimensions.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Oh. That's serious. I assume this is under the "good" category of pain.



It was good for me.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Please stop posting. I keep getting email telling me to reply to the thread 'thread' and it's annoying
> 
> kthxby



You can turn that off in your options, you know... under User CP -> Edit Options -> Set Default Subscription Mode. Just set it to "No Email Notification" and you're all set.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Please stop posting. I keep getting email telling me to reply to the thread 'thread' and it's annoying
> 
> kthxby


POSTS . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 9, 2008)

In before the lock.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Please stop posting. I keep getting email telling me to reply to the thread 'thread' and it's annoying
> 
> kthxby


SO . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Please stop posting. I keep getting email telling me to reply to the thread 'thread' and it's annoying
> 
> kthxby


DAMN . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> *[Mod]
> 
> OK,
> 
> ...



We're like little kids who've had WAY WAY too much candy. 

We're just foolin around....jeeeez.. *eats more candy before the lock*


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

Pouts to Sandie, hoping to get my way and have the thread thread stay open.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Please stop posting. I keep getting email telling me to reply to the thread 'thread' and it's annoying
> 
> kthxby


HARD . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

I am not satisfied. Not nearly enough homage. I bring a stealth bomber, mystery machine, and pudding pops. Kneel before Zod (Stu)


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

i heart out.of.habit :wubu::smitten:



out.of.habit said:


> Is relieved. Becomes LNL's best friend.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> I am not satisfied. Not nearly enough homage. I bring a stealth bomber, mystery machine, and pudding pops. Kneel before Zod (Stu)



Liked LJ better when he was gyrating.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 9, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> You can turn that off in your options, you know... under User CP.



Beej, it told me to reply to the thread 'thread' which is what I have done. Far be it for me to go against the powers-that-be here....you never know what may come of it. 



Wagimawr said:


> POSTS . . . . . . . . . .



You will rue this day, my friend!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Liked LJ better when he was gyrating.



seriously, after what you and I did in that van, you think he'd cool it already.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> i heart out.of.habit :wubu::smitten:



follows you both around like a puppy.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Liked LJ better when he was gyrating.


 
Gyrates...Then breaks it down to pop and lock. Then gyrates some more.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 9, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Beej, it told me to reply to the thread 'thread' which is what I have done. Far be it for me to go against the powers-that-be here....you never know what may come of it.
> 
> 
> 
> You will rue this day, my friend!


keeeeeeeeeeeep reading my POSTS 

WHICH

(ah, nevermind)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Liked LJ better when he was gyrating.



He's LJ now? Will we start calling him Leej soon?


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

sucks up to Mod and tells her how pretty she is....

agrees that she should do something with these out of control posters, all the while, never admitting to having played any part in it



Sandie S-R said:


> *[Mod]
> 
> OK,
> 
> ...


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Gyrates...Then breaks it down to pop and lock. Then gyrates some more.



WILL make you re-enact this routine on Saturday night.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> He's LJ now? Will we start calling him Leej soon?


 
My name is Stuart Charles. I guess you could call me your Leige.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> My name is Stuart Charles. I guess you could call me your Leige.



Your name is LJ. Or D.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 9, 2008)

also hearts waxy, ashley, soupy and all the other girls in the thread.....


sorry boys...you have the cooties 



Waxwing said:


> follows you both around like a puppy.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Pouts to Sandie, hoping to get my way and have the thread thread stay open.



Pout a little more. 

I like it.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Your name is LJ. Or D.



His name is Puddin' Pop or Panda.

Your name is Robin's Wife.

We all know my name.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> also hearts waxy, ashley, soupy and all the other girls in the thread.....
> 
> 
> sorry boys...you have the cooties


 
Understands. Hangs head in shame. Gyrates pathetically.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> My name is Stuart Charles. I guess you could call me your Leige.




Hi Stuart Charles. I'm Nancy Girl. NG or Neeg for short.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Prefers D. 

Stu D.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> We all know my name.



Ho-bag, right?


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Ho-bag, right?



Oh you just HAD to get a dig in, didn't you? 

Oh, yeah, Ho-Bag. I forgot.

Nu-uh. Ashley's wife, natch.


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Ho-bag, right?



Don't speak to my wife that way.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Don't speak to my wife that way.



Thanks, honey. I'm gonna need some extra cuddlin' now, too.

PS: pot roast tonight


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 9, 2008)

That would make me Eeeg. DO. NOT. WANT.

Also, Mr. MisplacedOuterwear - "liege"? Between that and "Kneel before Zod", you are obviously missing what the proper power dynamic is here...


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Don't speak to my wife that way.


 
Goes on rant about Gay Marriage. Also BostonBostonBoston. We're cool with whatever.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 9, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> keeeeeeeeeeeep reading my POSTS
> 
> WHICH
> 
> (ah, nevermind)



DON'T......


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 9, 2008)

In before the lock.

................




















... Again.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 9, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> keeeeeeeeeeeep reading my POSTS
> 
> WHICH
> 
> (ah, nevermind)



STOP..,,,,...


----------



## Ash (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Goes on rant about Gay Marriage. Also BostonBostonBoston.



Hopes your cupcake trenchcoat is fully stocked. 

BOSTONBOSTONBOSTONBOSTON


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 9, 2008)

Posts another drive-by random post.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 9, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> keeeeeeeeeeeep reading my POSTS
> 
> WHICH
> 
> (ah, nevermind)



NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Goes on rant about Gay Marriage.



Points out that you're just jealous.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 9, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Oh you just HAD to get a dig in, didn't you?
> 
> Oh, yeah, Ho-Bag. I forgot.
> 
> Nu-uh. Ashley's wife, natch.





Ashley said:


> Don't speak to my wife that way.



I meant it with love.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 9, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How about Now?


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 9, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> That would make me Eeeg. DO. NOT. WANT.
> 
> Also, Mr. MisplacedOuterwear - "liege"? Between that and "Kneel before Zod", you are obviously missing what the proper power dynamic is here...


 
Oh, I'm a misogynist. That a problem? 

Heavy heavy sarcasm...but you probably knew that.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 9, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Oh, I'm a misogynist. That a problem?
> 
> Heavy heavy sarcasm...but you probably knew that.



Yeah, I knew that - I've read Tristram Shandy, too, y'know!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 9, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Yeah, I knew that - I've read Tristram Shandy, too, y'know!



Fun fact: The last time I read Tristram Shandy I had a concussion.

Wait. That wasn't really that fun. Shit.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 10, 2008)

In other news, I'm takin' my horny ass and going to bed 'cause I'm tired.

'night Dims! You hive of freaks and pervs, I do love you so much!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 10, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> How about Now?



Yeah, now is fine


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2008)

Is going to bed, too. Remember, only LJ and Beej have permission to have pervert sex with my wife. And anyone else who films it for my later fapping enjoyment. 

Will miss this thread thread.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2008)

Clings to Ashley's leg, forbids exit.

Knows she'll be back, since they always are.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Is going to bed, too. Remember, only LJ and Beej have permission to have pervert sex with my wife. And anyone else who films it for my later fapping enjoyment.
> 
> Will miss this thread thread.



Thank you for your protection/permission, honeycakes.

I'm going to bed, too, and already miss threadthread.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 10, 2008)

This thread could also be called "what if the forum was a chat room"


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 10, 2008)

This is more fun than the chat room at the moment....but just for the moment because Chat rocks!


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 10, 2008)

Faps of sadness. Thread Thread is dead.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 10, 2008)

look, everyone. i want to say something.

i know i have a fairly big reputation around here as an asshole but i really don't mean to be a bully or cut down anyone else's weight board experience. i get overly LOUD and HARSH when i feel someone is cutting in on mine, though. i try to be funny about it at least if i have to be a jerk. 

this board is a sanctuary, the only sane place on the internet for people born with the same strange kinks as me to talk about them, and as i was lucky enough to discover the place (and myself) at 13, i am EXTREMELY OVERPROTECTIVE. to me most of the moral issues people have with it can be solved by not reading it at all. but when i argue with someone, i'm ultimately trying to convince them of something, not be bill o'reilly and scream CUT HER MIC, SHE DOESN'T DESERVE TO TALK. i hate fascism, so i try not to be like that. i'm just loud and obnoxious. i'm rambling.

i appreciate all of you taking this thread the way it was meant to be taken...as a joke, a fun one that's not meant to be mean-spirited so much as pinch everyone around these parts and comment on how repetitive and uptight the weight board's been lately. it's still pretty mean, but i wanted to make the point and turn it into something fun. it's to vent my frustration and defuse a situation at the same time. naturally, i thought it would get deleted immediately. but i'm extremely happy with the opportunity being taken up on, for everyone to loosen up and be wacky and not at anyone's expense. so thanks, guys.

/speech


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

rambles back into the thread...and exclaims that i can not BELIEVE that this is all still going on!!! 

comments on thighville's speech mumbling something about the board full of haters

and meanders away cluelessly to the next thread that catches my eye.... oohhh shiny


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

^^ I think that it was taken in that spirit, and I think that it allowed us to all blow off some steam, which lord knows we need around here. Maybe we should have regular sessions in which we make fun of ourselves and everyone else. 

Thanks for thread thread.

And thanks for the Bill O'Reilly reference.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> and meanders away cluelessly to the next thread that catches my eye.... oohhh shiny



Throws shiny new pennies at you


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Stands on soapbox. Promptly gets back down* I've got nothin'.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

i can agree to that...as i said earlier, i've done half this shit in various threads and very well may do it again in 5 minutes *shrugs* who knows lol...but it was sure fun to laugh at for a minute 



Waxwing said:


> ^^ I think that it was taken in that spirit, and I think that it allowed us to all blow off some steam, which lord knows we need around here. Maybe we should have regular sessions in which we make fun of ourselves and everyone else.
> 
> Thanks for thread thread.
> 
> And thanks for the Bill O'Reilly reference.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

runs after pennies thinking they might actually be chocolate



Waxwing said:


> Throws shiny new pennies at you


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

*hides camera and asks Nancy to get back up on the soap box and vogue* no...there's no camera behind my back..why do you ask 



NancyGirl74 said:


> *Stands on soapbox. Promptly gets back down* I've got nothin'.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> i can agree to that...as i said earlier, i've done half this shit in various threads and very well may do it again in 5 minutes *shrugs* who knows lol...but it was sure fun to laugh at for a minute



Me too. I'm no stranger to righteous indignation, and that probably won't change, but I should call myself on it a little more often.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> runs after pennies thinking they might actually be chocolate



How did you know? THEY ARE CHOCOLATE! Light and dark, just for you.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

no no..it's way more fun if you go into it head first blindly believing that you're right and everyone else is wrong...have you learned nothing grasshopper? lol



Waxwing said:


> Me too. I'm no stranger to righteous indignation, and that probably won't change, but I should call myself on it a little more often.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 10, 2008)

Why can't I stay away from this thread? It's like it's full of messages that say read me, read me, pee your pants from laughing and snort...then refresh and repeat.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

who am i kidding..i can't run...but thank you for the chocolate hehe



Waxwing said:


> How did you know? THEY ARE CHOCOLATE! Light and dark, just for you.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 10, 2008)

OK, I hads a rilly gud massage from teh cutest cabana boy, and thre4 or five of those pretty drinks with the umbrelas on em, and OMG....

this thread is still here. I thought sombudy loked it up. Waait. wait. 

oh yeah, i was gonna do that, huh/ 

opps.....

another mai tai plz.....


my mod hat fell in the hot tub


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

*passes Sandie another drink* DRINK UP GIRLIE!!!! oh look over THERE another cute cabana boy!!

*whispers to posters* i'll keep her distracted...y'all run nekkid through the thread!!!



Sandie S-R said:


> OK, I hads a rilly gud massage from teh cutest cabana boy, and thre4 or five of those pretty drinks with the umbrelas on em, and OMG....
> 
> this thread is still here. I thought sombudy loked it up. Waait. wait.
> 
> ...


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> *passes Sandie another drink* DRINK UP GIRLIE!!!! oh look over THERE another cute cabana boy!!
> 
> *whispers to posters* i'll keep her distracted...y'all run nekkid through the thread!!!



Streeeeeeaaaaaakkkiinnnggg!!!! We're going STREEEEAAAAKKKKIIINNNNGGGG!! I'm not running though. Too much flapping and I might get a black eye.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> y'all run nekkid through the thread!!!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Man-ass ITT!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 10, 2008)

woooohoooo first nekkid pic of the thread....gotta love boy butt!


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

lmao...that made me snort...did NOT foresee actual nekkid pics coming hehe


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> lmao...that made me snort...did NOT see actual nekkid pics coming hehe



I did. 

Hey we should get that "check out my cousin Deb" dude in here.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

*plays music from deliverance*



Waxwing said:


> I did.
> 
> Hey we should get that "check out my cousin Deb" dude in here.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> *plays music from deliverance*



Why aren't there musical smileys, huh?

More nude pics, people!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> lmao...that made me snort...did NOT foresee actual nekkid pics coming hehe



Pfffttt, like Wag has ever passed up a chance to get nekkid.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2008)

you only wish you knew. :batting:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 10, 2008)

Let's make this thread EPIC.

Jack, time for a photo of you. :eat2:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2008)

she'll spite you forever if you do!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 10, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Let's make this thread EPIC.
> 
> Jack, time for a photo of you. :eat2:



That's just not gonna happen. Way way too prudish.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2008)

*seeks out Dr. Girlfriend porn as a substitute*


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

nice try at least hehe



activistfatgirl said:


> Let's make this thread EPIC.
> 
> Jack, time for a photo of you. :eat2:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 10, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> *seeks out Dr. Girlfriend porn as a substitute*



Seriously, it's probably close enough.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2008)

oh fuck now I actually have to find some x_X


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> oh fuck now I actually have to find some x_X



Or make some


And why am I not sleeping? Damn you, cousin Deb!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2008)

I was just about to post to that end.

hehehe, end.

GO TO BED WAXY


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> I was just about to post to that end.
> 
> hehehe, end.
> 
> GO TO BED WAXY



Not as long as we're all talkin' 'bout ends.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll end you.

Get to bed!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> I'll end you.
> 
> Get to bed!



nnnnnnOPE!

*runs*


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2008)

Success!

When you run you get tired and when you get tired you get into bed.

YOU'LL SLEEP SOON ENOUGH.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Success!
> 
> When you run you get tired and when you get tired you get into bed.
> 
> YOU'LL SLEEP SOON ENOUGH.



Suddenly I'm 3.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 10, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> nnnnnnOPE!
> 
> *runs*



Dude, me too. I haven't stayed up this late on a work night in FOREVER. Every time I try to log out, something funny/weird/controversial has happened.

Someone is going to have to pull my internet tomorrow. i can only do this today, which is also why I'm still here. CAN FIND TIME TO DIM IF NO SLEEP. *takes nodoze*


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Suddenly I'm 3.


eww, underage


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

lol it has certainly been a weird dims day for sure



activistfatgirl said:


> Dude, me too. I haven't stayed up this late on a work night in FOREVER. Every time I try to log out, something funny/weird/controversial has happened.
> 
> Someone is going to have to pull my internet tomorrow. i can only do this today, which is also why I'm still here. CAN FIND TIME TO DIM IF NO SLEEP. *takes nodoze*


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Dude, me too. I haven't stayed up this late on a work night in FOREVER. Every time I try to log out, something funny/weird/controversial has happened.
> 
> Someone is going to have to pull my internet tomorrow. i can only do this today, which is also why I'm still here. CAN FIND TIME TO DIM IF NO SLEEP. *takes nodoze*



It's a mistake to keep refreshing "just one more time". 

We will be useless tomorrow, but at least it will have been epic. Therefore WORTH IT.



Wagimawr said:


> eww, underage



Oh, I meant IQ


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> one more time


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH-0s0pRleg



Waxwing said:


> Oh, I meant IQ


eww, mentally handicapped


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

aawww man...the deb thread has been taken from us hehe


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 10, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> It's a mistake to keep refreshing "just one more time".
> 
> We will be useless tomorrow, but at least it will have been epic. Therefore WORTH IT.
> 
> ...



Let's check in around 3pm tomorrow and see how epic we feel. I'm on fucking deadline! Woohoo.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lH-0s0pRleg



Joo know what's weird, Wag? That song has been in my head all week.

Get out of my mind!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> aawww man...the deb thread has been taken from us hehe


thread's dead, baby. thread's dead



Waxwing said:


> Joo know what's weird, Wag? That song has been in my head all week.
> 
> Get out of my mind!!!


NO.

It's comfy. :happy:


----------



## Angel (Jul 10, 2008)

supersoup said:


> *farts*
> 
> .....



there are guys around here who have been waiting years to read something like that


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> aawww man...the deb thread has been taken from us hehe


Clearly it's 'cause they didn't want anyone finding out she's Kelligirl's lost daughter.

-Rusty
(but it was probably for the best)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 10, 2008)

Plays the penis game in the thread with herself.

penis

penis

penis

penis

penis

penis

penis

PENIS

*PENIS!*

Wins the penis game.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

*is utterly surprised of what had happened in this thread in the few hours of sleep he had*
Man, I always miss the best part of it...


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

mumbles something about facts and evidence

i want proof dangit hehe



CleverBomb said:


> Clearly it's 'cause they didn't want anyone finding out she's Kelligirl's lost daughter.
> 
> -Rusty
> (but it was probably for the best)


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> mumbles something about facts and evidence
> 
> i want proof dangit hehe


Irresponsible to speculate?
It would be irresponsible to NOT speculate!

-Rusty


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

when you come back in 48 hours...i expect pics hehe



CleverBomb said:


> Irresponsible to speculate?
> It would be irresponsible to NOT speculate!
> 
> -Rusty


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 10, 2008)

Predicts that there will be much more hilarity today in this thread. At least I hope.

*sits and waits for the show to begin*


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> i heart out.of.habit :wubu::smitten:



<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> *hides camera and asks Nancy to get back up on the soap box and vogue* no...there's no camera behind my back..why do you ask




I know it's a little late but....*Strikes a pose Madonna style with cone bra and all* This better not end up on YouTube!


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 10, 2008)

Insert typical bitchy response from LisaInNC who is always late to the game.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 10, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Insert typical bitchy response from LisaInNC who is always late to the game.



I was going to say this one .. but was afraid of eventually getting bitched out.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 10, 2008)

Criticizes posters for being narrowminded and snarky


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 10, 2008)

Guys,

This thread isn't about that anymore. Its turned into this. This is what we've become...and I'm not sure how I feel about it. 

I completely agree with what she said, but I think that some of you might not be getting the message. Its not just that, but EVERYTHING. 

And as for Mr. Blah Blah Blah over there, get a life. She wasn't talking about you. 

Sorry, I refuse to multi quote because its to much of a hassle and I just can't be bothered as my life is extremely busy now with everything going on in my life at the moment. And cake. 

But I felt the need to interject and make my views on this subject as clear as possible. 

For those not paying attention, what I was saying is that sometimes things just don't go the way we thought and I have now been typing on my phone so long that I don,t know where the point is anymore. 


I think that my original thought was that its just not right. Or something. 

Now. I need rep and pix plz. 

And possibly pizza.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 10, 2008)

Some folks feel this thread is about them, but honestly, if every single person reading this doesn't find something that makes them think OMG THAT'S ME, well, you're either a saint, or lying to yourself.

:blush:

I can't tell if this is a parody of how I post post or a sincere afg post. It could be either at this point.

HAY GUYS, THINK ABOUT IT LIKE THIS! I HAVE AN IDEA! :doh:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKERRRRRR


DO A BARREL ROLL


----------



## Tooz (Jul 10, 2008)

Damn, it feels good t- DO A BARREL ROLL.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 10, 2008)

This thread is Normal.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

Sure. And I'm a n00b.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 10, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Damn, it feels good t- DO A BARREL ROLL.


SHOW ME YO MOVES!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

I go to sleep for a few hours and you guys play without me? FOR SHAME.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

damn ya even broke out the cone bra!!! this isn't going up on youtube...not that i'd put it up on my site or anything...no...that would be wrong.. i'd never do that lol



NancyGirl74 said:


> I know it's a little late but....*Strikes a pose Madonna style with cone bra and all* This better not end up on YouTube!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 10, 2008)

makes obsure reference to a forgotten sitcom like Benson


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

when i first read this i thought...is she serious? then i thought, no...she can't be serious..because this makes absolutely no sense. your points here and right *here* are just too ambiguous

...and not to promote any type of paranoia, but she very well MAY have been talking about you ..or all of us for that matter. 

if you can't take the time to multi-quote or show us your references, well then...i just can't be bothered with this post. your lack of concern for the OP sickens me and i feel that you should ALSO be banned....

in fact, i think everyone should be banned at this point!!! 

I am done with this thread...i will no longer make any further posts ...damn you all to hell lol


mszwebs said:


> Guys,
> 
> This thread isn't about that anymore. Its turned into this. This is what we've become...and I'm not sure how I feel about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> when i first read this i thought...is she serious? then i thought, no...she can't be serious..because this makes absolutely no sense. your points here and right *here* are just too ambiguous
> 
> ...and not to promote any type of paranoia, but she very well MAY have been talking about you ..or all of us for that matter.
> 
> ...



Wait...I thought that was posted in the wrong thread. Now I'm TOTALLY confused.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

I think she was being silly  that post she made could've honestly went on ANY thread here and someone would've argued with her lol



Waxwing said:


> Wait...I thought that was posted in the wrong thread. Now I'm TOTALLY confused.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> I think she was being silly  that post she made could've honestly went on ANY thread here and someone would've argued with her lol



I are really smrt.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

bwt, i think this is the most funnest thread in dimensions history lol


----------



## Duniwin (Jul 10, 2008)

Respond's to the original poster and posts a long, but not too long, post that synthesizes and referencing some of the good ideas in the first 23 pages of this thread, while completely ignoring the snarky posts.

Suggests a compromise between some of the extreme viewpoints. Relates a personal experience while acknowledging that others have had different ones.

Receives rep from several sources, some of whom totally missed the point, and one of whom post something nasty in the comment box.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

*just put something nasty in Duniwin's comment box*



Duniwin said:


> Receives rep from several sources, some of whom totally missed the point, and one of whom post something nasty in the comment box.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 10, 2008)

I did too.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 10, 2008)

Giggles like a school girl at 'putting something nasty in a box.'


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> *just put something nasty in Duniwin's comment box*



Expresses shock and outrage at your sexual innuendo. Requests some for self.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 10, 2008)

as much as i would like to put something nasty in all of your boxes....

i could only get Waxy and Duniwin...i seemed to have extended my rep limit for the next 24 hrs hehe


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> as much as i would like to put something nasty in all of your boxes....
> 
> i could only get Waxy and Duniwin...i seemed to have extended my rep limit for the next 24 hrs hehe



Well, we'll probably all still be doing this in another 24 hours.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

wonders about all the filled boxes


----------



## BingFox (Jul 10, 2008)

Self-promotes himself with a self-plug of his art work: 

View attachment MeganNaughtySecretary.jpg


----------



## Angel (Jul 10, 2008)

*flirts* with Jack....






because....





well.....





this thread wouldn't be complete if I didn't. 








and yeah, I wanna see another pic of him, too!


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 10, 2008)

*Necroposts* Runs away. Will later necropost in about 15 different threads.

Cupcakes?


----------



## Angel (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh




Oohh




Yes





Yessss





Yes, I'm fatter.












Yesssssss I love being fat







Oh yeahhhhhhh



YES!!!!!




I love that you love my fat belly






Ooooooohhhhhhh 






Yessssssssss






YES

Yes

Yes



I feel







I FEEL



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


I FEEL











spite rep....








coming!!!!! 








*giggles* ... just keeping the thread on topic... 

...erotic weight gain and fat sexuality!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

It took 25 pages for an orgasm.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 10, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> It took 25 pages for an orgasm.



I wasn't really trying.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 10, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> It took 25 pages for an orgasm.



Cerebus Cat does not approve! 

View attachment 23210471.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> I wasn't really trying.



We need everyone's participation, man.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 10, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> It took 25 pages for an orgasm.




Cerebus Cat does not approve!


Edit: Oops, double post! 

View attachment 23210471.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

That was intentional. Admit it!


*orders some truckloads of pastry for the girls*


----------



## BingFox (Jul 10, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> That was intentional. Admit it!





Nuh Uh!!!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment 33009772.jpg


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2008)

Excitedly comes back to the threadthread only to realize that no one posted about missing her. 

Fuck all y'all. I'm out.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Excitedly comes back to the threadthread only to realize that no one posted about missing her.
> 
> Fuck all y'all. I'm out.



I missed you SO MUCH!!!!!!!

I'm very glad you're back. :wubu:


----------



## BingFox (Jul 10, 2008)

Suddenly!!!! 

View attachment 38697393.jpg


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2008)

BingFox said:


> Suddenly!!!!



There's no ice cream in them there cones. FAIL.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 10, 2008)

Ashley said:


> There's no ice cream in them there cones. FAIL.




URE DOIN' IT WONG!!!! 

View attachment 32774727.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 10, 2008)

Random animated gif...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Excitedly comes back to the threadthread only to realize that no one posted about missing her.
> 
> Fuck all y'all. I'm out.


Is this what I ordered the pastries for?


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh hai. Who killed the threadthread?

posts Caturday photo.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 10, 2008)

Insert post for no good reason other than to note this thread has made it to 500 posts.


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Insert post for no good reason other than to note this thread has made it to 500 posts.



And a good 250 of them are pure genius.

/post that makes everyone paranoid that their posts are among the non-genius half.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 10, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Insert post for no good reason other than to note this thread has made it to 500 posts.



I'm gonna scream at you from atop my 500 mile high horse about how it's people like YOU who ruin Dimensions! GOD.


(but secretly i am jealous of your flowing locks of blonde hair!)


----------



## BingFox (Jul 10, 2008)

Tofu brings magic happy! 

View attachment 15175431.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Ashely sent up the Waxwing signal and here I am!

*said in Gandalf voice* THIS SHALL NOT DIE!

gets irritated at the lack of participation, decides that none of you all give a tinker's cuss about acceptance.

storms off in a huff (secretly keeps reading)


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Ashely sent up the Waxwing signal and here I am!
> 
> *said in Gandalf voice* THIS SHALL NOT DIE!
> 
> ...



*sigh* You're just too young to understand.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

OMG look just because i'm young doesn't mean that i don't get it and you you you just don't understand because you haven't read my livejournal poetry and you SUCK.

[reminds my wife that i am many many years her senior. and therefore HER BETTER]


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm old. I was around when aqueducts weren't invented yet. What's the internet? I just wanted to send an email. Can someone open this *link* for me?

*or*


I'm young omgz teh win. Uz oldz peeples donz understand. Homesjkillets. POKEMON!


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> OMG look just because i'm young doesn't mean that i don't get it and you you you just don't understand because you haven't read my livejournal poetry and you SUCK.
> 
> [reminds my wife that i am many many years her senior. and therefore HER BETTER]



Fine. You can spank me tonight. I embrace change.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> POKEMON!



my pokemans. let me show you them.



Ashley said:


> Fine. You can spank me tonight. I embrace change.



And I shall embrace you, my sweet sweet flower.



hey i'm putting on eye cream. does that mean i'm old?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2008)

No, it means you're insecure.

*snerk*


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na0mYSFPoCU

Most intense Pokemon commentary ever.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> No, it means you're insecure.
> 
> *snerk*



Defends my vanity as simply "self-appreciation"


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Ashley said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na0mYSFPoCU
> 
> Most intense Pokemon commentary ever.



GodDAMMIT that is badass. 

Fucking Snorlax.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 10, 2008)

Ashley said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=na0mYSFPoCU
> 
> Most intense Pokemon commentary ever.



I LOVE THIS VID.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I LOVE THIS VID.



I love Beej.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I LOVE THIS VID.



get the fuck outta heah

what the fuck is that shit a fuckin dragon


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2008)

You don't know shit about Pokemon.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 10, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> get the fuck outta heah
> 
> what the fuck is that shit a fuckin dragon



It's actually Dragonite.

</nerd>


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Youse guys, thread thread is dying again!!!


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2008)

Who will come over and bring me a delicious Coke?

Volunteers?


----------



## furious styles (Jul 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> It's actually Dragonite.
> 
> </nerd>



No, it was Dragon_air_ you son of a bitch.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Who will come over and bring me a delicious Coke?
> 
> Volunteers?



If I leave now, I should be there in about 5 hours. HAVE SOME COFFEE.


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> If I leave now, I should be there in about 5 hours. HAVE SOME COFFEE.



Awesome. Then I'll drop you back off on my way to Woburn tomorrow afternoon.

This works out perfectly!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 10, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> No, it was Dragon_air_ you son of a bitch.



Fuck, you're right, my mistake.

It's been forever since I've had to discern one from t'other.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 10, 2008)

Woburn. I'm from Boston. Small world.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Awesome. Then I'll drop you back off on my way to Woburn tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> This works out perfectly!



You're gonna be in Woburn? You'll be passing through my state? *flutter*


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Woburn. I'm from Boston. Small world.



Psh. You're trying to shirk your cupcake duties, aren't you?


----------



## furious styles (Jul 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Fuck, you're right, my mistake.
> 
> It's been forever since I've had to discern one from t'other.



FUCK YEAH - IN your FACE



... what the hell is wrong with this generation.

[well played good sir]


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 10, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Woburn. I'm from Boston. Small world.




Springfield, Nj is where all the cool people will be October 4th & 5th!

*Shameless Jersey Bash plug here*


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Springfield, Nj is where all the cool people will be October 4th & 5th!
> 
> *Shameless Jersey Bash plug here*



Why, I'll be in Springfield for that Bash as well. What a coincidence!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 10, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> FUCK YEAH - IN your FACE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll tell you what's wrong- they're all worthless punks!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Why, I'll be in Springfield for that Bash as well. What a coincidence!



Yep, all the cool people....and Ashely.

I keed, I keed


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I'll tell you what's wrong- they're all worthless punks!



WOW. Good show, old man!!!


----------



## Ash (Jul 10, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Yep, all the cool people....and Ashely.
> 
> I keed, I keed



You'll never touch my elbows again.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ashley said:


> You'll never touch my elbows again.




NOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## furious styles (Jul 11, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I'll tell you what's wrong- they're all worthless punks!



haha, IT RETURNS!

cantankerous bastards, we are.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 11, 2008)

Sweet Cuppin' Cakes.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 11, 2008)

Blackjack said:


>


Doom looks like a puppy in that pic.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 11, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Sweet Cuppin' Cakes.



holy crap a HSR reference, that takes me back.



Wagimawr said:


> Doom looks like a puppy in that pic.



i .. don't know how to respond to this.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 11, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i .. don't know how to respond to this.


Search your feelings, you *know* it to be true!


----------



## Ash (Jul 11, 2008)

Rude and inflammatory post that I only made to get tons of "hell yeah, you tell 'em!" rep.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Rude and inflammatory post that I only made to get tons of "hell yeah, you tell 'em!" rep.



Cue the sad train of "reporting a post" when you really thought the inflammatory post was funny, and totally agreed, but know it went a little too far and you want to show SOME restraint.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 11, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Rude and inflammatory post that I only made to get tons of "hell yeah, you tell 'em!" rep.



SERIOUSLY CAN SOME ONE GET HER FOR ME?!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 11, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Youse guys, thread thread is dying again!!!



Is that a DITTO?

Pressing a BUTTON?


AMAZING.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 11, 2008)

Database Error *Database error*

The database has encountered a problem.
Please try the following:

* Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
* Open the www.dimensionsmagazine.com home page, then try to open another page.
* Click the Back button to try another link.

The www.dimensionsmagazine.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh. Long time no see. How are you, Database Error?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 11, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I'll tell you what's wrong- they're all worthless punks!



Can you make the same pic but have me on the right with you on the left? thanks lol


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm done with this thread. I'm leaving!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 11, 2008)

And one more thing.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm done with this thread. I'm leaving!


:blink: You can't leave this thread alone! It needs you! 



NancyGirl74 said:


> And one more thing.....


Yes? :huh:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 11, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> And one more thing.....


OH GOD SUSPENSE

*dramatic chord*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 11, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Search your feelings, you *know* it to be true!



Mad props for nerdifying the thread. Just wish I'd thought of it first.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2008)

Cue in where's Kelligirl folks


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 11, 2008)

haven't you heard? she's bought and paid for her own island with the money she stole from her magazine subscribers. She is now in the process of fattening up her own tribe of skinny women that she abducted from various poor countries around the world. She plans to eventually use these women to conquer and take over Las Vegas so that she can have her own fat girl queendom here in the US and be surrounded by all the men here who seem to love her so much. I'm sure you'll get a postcard directing you to leave all your posessions and report to Vegas and worship at her throne in the near future....



snuggletiger said:


> Cue in where's Kelligirl folks


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> haven't you heard? she's bought and paid for her own island with the money she stole from her magazine subscribers. She is now in the process of fattening up her own tribe of skinny women that she abducted from various poor countries around the world. She plans to eventually use these women to conquer and take over Las Vegas so that she can have her own fat girl queendom here in the US and be surrounded by all the men here who seem to love her so much. I'm sure you'll get a postcard directing you to leave all your posessions and report to Vegas and worship at her throne in the near future....



well living here in thunderstormie Las Vegas, there doesn't seem to be much news about that.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 11, 2008)

not yet...but when you're invaded by fatties wearing camo and carrying machine guns...remember who said it first 



snuggletiger said:


> well living here in thunderstormie Las Vegas, there doesn't seem to be much news about that.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2008)

but would any of them want to take me hostage? all i can do is sing the Ice Cream song.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 11, 2008)

I knew this was the only place to drop this off, so here



MY 666TH POST!!!!!!


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 11, 2008)

you evil little bunny hehe



DumbAssBunny said:


> I knew this was the only place to drop this off, so here
> 
> 
> 
> MY 666TH POST!!!!!!


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 11, 2008)

well....how about minstrel? lol



snuggletiger said:


> but would any of them want to take me hostage? all i can do is sing the Ice Cream song.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't wear the burnt cork. I leave that for the Jolson impersonators.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 11, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> well living here in thunderstormie Las Vegas, there doesn't seem to be much news about that.





largenlovely said:


> not yet...but when you're invaded by fatties wearing camo and carrying machine guns...remember who said it first



Well, I don't think they'll be armed and in camo, but they ARE coming -- starting this weekend!

-Rusty


----------



## BingFox (Jul 11, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> haven't you heard? she's bought and paid for her own island with the money she stole from her magazine subscribers. She is now in the process of fattening up her own tribe of skinny women that she abducted from various poor countries around the world. She plans to eventually use these women to conquer and take over Las Vegas so that she can have her own fat girl queendom here in the US and be surrounded by all the men here who seem to love her so much. I'm sure you'll get a postcard directing you to leave all your posessions and report to Vegas and worship at her throne in the near future....




Not if I..... 

View attachment 18462994.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 11, 2008)

Late to the thread as always but fully ready to multi-quote and totally post whore myself.



Ashley said:


> a post requesting nekkid photos of the OP





BothGunsBlazing said:


> it's more of an ouch. I've got 100 needles from a hedgehog jammed into my neck face. heh



random comment of agreement



CleverBomb said:


> with invisible text.
> 
> -Rusty





CleverBomb said:


> distracting from the fact that this post has essentially no content.
> 
> -Rusty
> 
> (Pithy signature line)



Flirts openly and shamelessly with married guy again 

*sticks tongue out many times* 



Wild Zero said:


> ...I don't have to tell you how marginalized I am, just google every blog that has ever existed to see what I'm talking about. (X200)



aches to tell a certain poster that he's a little bitch but refrains from it yet again....PMs other ladies about little bitches 



FreeThinker said:


> Attention-whoring post from member believed to be absent from the boards, with link claiming credit for starting a (supposedly) similar thread long ago.
> 
> Exhortations and chastisement to all involved to use search function to avoid making duplicate threads.
> 
> Whining about not getting respect.



says something light and hopes it breaks the tension of angry person I like



Famouslastwords said:


> Plays the penis game in the thread with herself.
> 
> penis
> 
> ...



I love penis.....errrrrrrrrrr I mean the penis game


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 11, 2008)

mocks poster I don't like in an attempt to further anger him


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 11, 2008)

*gleans much childish satisfaction from other childish responses*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 11, 2008)

wants to post pics of tits and arse.....wants other ladies to go first so won't look like an attention whore


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 11, 2008)

post pix plz kthx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 11, 2008)

"you need to pass it around before you attempt to rep....."


curses the rep gods.......I OWE YOU REP FOR THAT!!!!!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 11, 2008)

*runs into room*

sorry so late...
*posts a few suggestive pixs to give GEF the go ahead.

&stalks her.

:happy:


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 11, 2008)

*stop thread, resurrects another like a zombie from a George A. Romero movie.*


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> post pix plz kthx


notes that he already did

berates poster for being so fucking blind


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> post pix plz kthx





Copycat! We've already been doin' that! 

View attachment 31957324.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 12, 2008)

BingFox said:


> Copycat! We've already been doin' that!


No, I did that. MY naked ass is present in this thread.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> No, I did that. MY naked ass is present in this thread.



Oh yeah? So whut? 

View attachment 26665041.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 12, 2008)

A good thread, thread is one that has bare ass.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2008)

Old "geezeete" posting in Thread that she has read through all 29 pages and has had a marvelous time. :bow: :happy: :bow:

Keep up the good work you younguns! 

 Punkin


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Old "geezeete" posting in Thread that she has read through all 29 pages and has had a marvelous time. :bow: :happy: :bow:
> 
> Keep up the good work you younguns!
> 
> Punkin



Yayyy!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment 64614839.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 12, 2008)

*stands alone in the corner cuz no one said she was hot.*



gimmie some attention...


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 12, 2008)

Llamas. 

Yes Stuart. 

LLAMAS!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 12, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> *stands alone in the corner cuz no one said she was hot.*
> 
> 
> 
> gimmie some attention...


You shouldn't be in the corner, you're quite attractive.
Besides, that's me in the corner.
that's me in the spot. Light.

-Rusty
(Ok, I left my religion around here SOMEWHERE...)


----------



## Kortana (Jul 12, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> *stands alone in the corner cuz no one said she was hot.*
> 
> 
> 
> gimmie some attention...



she's hawt.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 12, 2008)

*smacks Amatrix for being emo*


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 12, 2008)

lower!

*sets up camera*


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> You shouldn't be in the corner, you're quite attractive.
> Besides, that's me in the corner.
> that's me in the spot. Light.
> 
> ...




Found it for you! 

View attachment 52341360.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 12, 2008)

*makes out with Amatrix for Wag's camera*


yeah right bitches. As if I'd let you watch!


----------



## Kortana (Jul 12, 2008)

Prediction that this threaad would reach 30 pages has been realized.

LOL


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> *smacks Amatrix for being emo*



Emo, huh??? 

View attachment 20713630.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow.

You Godwined this thread with a PICTURE. 

THAT'S impressive.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 12, 2008)

I didn't s-s-s-s-sstutter.

EMO!


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Kortana said:


> Prediction that this threaad would reach 30 pages has been realized.
> 
> LOL




You can see the future?!! 

View attachment foreverahcat.jpg


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Wow.
> 
> You Godwined this thread with a PICTURE.
> 
> THAT'S impressive.



Really? Then it must be the sign of the appocolypse! 

View attachment 38286280.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 12, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> You shouldn't be in the corner, you're quite attractive.
> Besides, that's me in the corner.
> 
> 
> ...


that's me in the spot. Light.
you did that better then me.
extra big for a reason.
i agree with everything you say... kinda. well... not to your face.








Kortana said:


> she's hawt.



dances around from total attention.:happy:




Famouslastwords said:


> *smacks Amatrix for being emo*


is that what its called?
i thought i was....




Wagimawr said:


> lower!
> 
> *sets up camera*



any lower and all you see is my ankles...
and they dont have as good conversations as me.



Famouslastwords said:


> *makes out with Amatrix for Wag's camera*
> 
> 
> yeah right bitches. As if I'd let you watch!



ahahaha... om om nom...
i would let them watch- for a price.
make some money. 
momma needs a new pair of shoes.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 12, 2008)

religion- i has it.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Unrelenting unrelatednessess 

View attachment 84784952.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 12, 2008)

moar plz!

:eat2:


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

As ye wish, derlin! 

View attachment 2014405.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 12, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Wow.
> 
> You Godwined this thread with a PICTURE.
> 
> THAT'S impressive.



That's something I've not seen before. Color me also impressed. It's like an unholy meme combination.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> That's something I've not seen before. Color me also impressed. It's like an unholy meme combination.



Well........... 

View attachment 51268787.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> *stands alone in the corner cuz no one said she was hot.*
> 
> 
> 
> gimmie some attention...


*rummages in his pocket for some leftover attention*

Nice belly. But it looks like you lost an ounce or two...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 12, 2008)

Well dammit I thought being bitchy was the way to get attention... looks like I just have to be emo....


*cries while writing bad poetry about attention whores who get denied attention*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

:blink: erm... :blink: Interesting poem... :blink: so moving... :huh:


*cries*


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2008)

_The thread filled with swill
makes my heart trill
a bitter pill
Till I've had my fill

A hen named Ben
clown for a doctor, botched surgeon
tonight we eat sturgeon
In ecstasy, my friends._ :bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like someone discovered Macrochan.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Macrochan? Sounds somewhat like the contrary of "chibi"...


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Looks like someone discovered Macrochan.


Aren't they the company that makes Top Ramen?
Yeah, yeah. I think it's Marchuan or something. But still...

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> *stands alone in the corner cuz no one said she was hot.*
> 
> 
> 
> gimmie some attention...





Famouslastwords said:


> *smacks Amatrix for being emo*











Feels like this pic could be posted in numerous threads lately






Famouslastwords said:


> yeah right bitches. As if I'd let you watch!





Famouslastwords said:


> Well dammit I thought being bitchy was the way to get attention... looks like I just have to be emo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angered again at mention of little bitches 



Timberwolf said:


> :blink: erm... :blink: Interesting poem... :blink: so moving... :huh:
> 
> 
> *cries*



Is furthered angered at someone attempting to be nice :doh:




Famouslastwords said:


> *makes out with Amatrix for Wag's camera*



Is secretly turned on but decides to express disgust so no one knows deep dark secret

runs back to oral sex thread



CleverBomb said:


> Aren't they the company that makes Top Ramen?
> Yeah, yeah. I think it's Marchuan or something. But still...
> 
> -Rusty



Conversations ALWAYS turn to food






random religious mockery since it's already been mentioned and this tool loves to copy cat/mock the mockers


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *angry*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 'splain, please.


*wanders off to the belly sex thread*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)

The explanation is that it's a joke.........


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 12, 2008)

Doesn't understand joke. Gets angry. Yells at Thread to get back on track.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)

Yells WTF? and posts random lolcats again.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

*gets annoyed by another mentioning of H.*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)

has no darn clue what "H" is but tries to pretend I do and change the subject at the same time......


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>




Silly emo....... 

View attachment 47157240.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

recognizes after some thinking that he didn't get said joke, either
expresses his confusion about that in a long, confusing post


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)

BingFox said:


> Silly emo.......



Threatens him with pair of popsicle sticks and then hurries back to delete the post before the mods see it....hopes like hell that he didn't quote it first......




Timberwolf said:


> recognizes after some thinking that he didn't get said joke, either
> expresses his confusion about that in a long, confusing post




Tells him she couldn't possibly waste her valuable screwing off time on the net to read his too long post


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Laughs at your confusion at not being able to get what "H" means, posts a pic that has nothing to do with the topic of "H" 

View attachment 54527250.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)

Decides she doesn't give a damn if she is banned.... IT WILL BE WORTH IT!!! and e-threatens him with popsicle sticks again....



and this time tells him EXACTLY where he can put them.......


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Decides she doesn't give a damn if she is banned.... IT WILL BE WORTH IT!!! and e-threatens him with popsicle sticks again....
> 
> 
> 
> and this time tells him EXACTLY where he can put them.......




Oh noesssssss!!!!!!! 

View attachment 55065729.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ...
> Tells him she couldn't possibly waste her valuable screwing off time on the net to read his too long post


Makes cear in a very short post that he takes this as an insult.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Makes cear in a very short post that he takes this as an insult.



Uh oh....... 

View attachment 45427639.jpg


----------



## Kortana (Jul 12, 2008)

BingFox said:


> Uh oh.......




LOL

I look at the girl in blue and think " and they say fat people are unhealthy!!"

Someone give her a cracker please!


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Kortana said:


> LOL
> 
> I look at the girl in blue and think " and they say fat people are unhealthy!!"
> 
> Someone give her a cracker please!



Here, spread some of this on there: 

View attachment 52372032.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Do you think it would help if you spread that on that girl?


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Do you think it would help if you spread that on that girl?



No, it for crakwer!!!!! 

View attachment durrr.jpg


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 12, 2008)

STATEN ISLAND IN DA HOUUUUUUUUUUSSEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment 31957324[1].jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2008)

_A thread with festive photos adorned
shunned clowns forever feeling scorn
old days at Dimensions forever being mourned
And Corn Child, just recently born, cries in the early morn. :huh:_ 

View attachment AA-1.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2008)

Old School by John Conlee


I can remember us cruising through town. In your daddy's car with the top pulled down, looking so cool

We came from different sides of the track. But we still held hands out back, of the old school.
We spent all our time together, laughing and having fun. 
We swore that we'd love forever. Cause that was the way things were done, at the old school.

(Verse 2)
We both made it to our graduation. You chose a college I chose a vocation driving eighteen wheels.
I became a part of your past. You went and married some guy in your class, he was a big D.
Your picture was in all the papers. You made such a lovley bride
They said you were going places, but me I just went for a ride, down by the old school.

(Bridge)

I got married to a sweet young girl, and kept driving for the line.

Your husband made his mark on the world, then he left you behind. 
In the big house, with the swimming pool. 
Now you drive your kids, down to the old school.

(Verse 3)
Now here we are at the reunion of the class. You ask my wife if we could 
have one dance, for the old times.
We slow danced across the old gym floor. You whispered it could be just like 
before, call me sometime.
You asked if I understand you. "Well, yes I afraid I do". You say 
"everybody does it". I don't care if they do.

I'm from the old school.
I'm from the old school.
Where hearts stay true.
I'm from the old school.
I thought you were too.


(Oops! I thought I was in a post lyrics thread.)


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> _A thread with festive photos adorned
> shunned clowns forever feeling scorn
> old days at Dimensions forever mourned
> Corn Child, just recently born
> Cries in the early morn. :huh:_



Awwwww....sad emo 

View attachment 25253822.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 12, 2008)

Somebody likes macros.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> Somebody likes macros.


Depends...


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Accurate dipiction of interwebs 

View attachment 14757230.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2008)

_Insensitive posters may deny
the great wealth of thought, by the by and by
blind as an eye with an infection
Disconsolate apes, at times lacking in direction._  

View attachment Apes.jpg


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Gag!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

View attachment 64561303.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2008)

Is this some kind of gag?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2008)

_Hugging people who don't want to be hugged
trolling Dimensions like a sick bug
emotions, one will find, can't be swept under a rug
Lest the Coin of Life turn out to be a slug._ :bow: 

View attachment large_slug.JPG


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Nonsense!!!! 

View attachment 93501130.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Not really. The sense is hidden. Trust the force and you will see.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Makes cear in a very short post that he takes this as an insult.




Lets him subtlety know, within the hidden meaning inside her next post to him, that she has another set of popsicle sticks...and she is not afraid to use them. 



Timberwolf said:


> Do you think it would help if you spread that on that girl?



I'm going to refrain from asking you what's in that spread......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Old School by John Conlee
> 
> 
> I can remember us cruising through town. In your daddy's car with the top pulled down, looking so cool
> ...




Where, oh where, can my baby be? the lord took her away from
Me. shes gone to heaven, so Ive got to be good. so I can see my baby when i
Leave this world.

We were out on a date in my daddys car. we hadnt driven very far. there in
The road, straight ahead. a car was stalled, the engine was dead.

I couldnt stop, so I swerved to the right. Ill never forget the sound that
Night. the screamin tires, the bustin glass. the painful scream that I heard
Last.

Oh where, oh where, can my baby be? the lord took her away from me. shes gone
To heaven, so Ive got to be good. so I can see my baby when I leave this world.

When I woke up the rain was pourin down. there were people standin all around.
Something warm flowing through my eyes. but somehow I found my baby that night.
I lifted her head, she looked at me and said. hold me darling, just a little
While. I held her close, I kissed her our last kiss. I found the love that i
Knew I had missed.

Well now shes gone. even though I hold her tight. I lost my love, my life,
That night.

Oh where, oh where, can my baby be? the lord took her away from me. shes gone
To heaven, so Ive got to be good. so I can see my baby when I leave this
World.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypldM3G7Ad0&feature=related


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2008)

_Producing posts like horse pumps out manure
righteous members take umbrage, sit up and ask, "what for?"
sarcasm, crass diaperdom has us rolling on de floor
For the lion of knowledge lets out a lusty roar!_ :bow: 

View attachment lion cheronae.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)

Lusty roar sounds soo......hot


----------



## Mildly Cynical Nick (Jul 12, 2008)

New Member joins after longtime lurking just to offer opinion that doesn't add to conversation.

Then asks, "O Hai, am I the only 1 who lieks when grrrrls git fat?"


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm going to refrain from asking you what's in that spread......




It's.......... 

View attachment 38156855.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lusty roar sounds soo......hot



_A lion is not a whore
for hot ladies to lust over, and roll on the floor
as animals go they're strictly top-drawer
Their slaw is cole, forevermore._ :bow: 

View attachment potm-lionzakouma-title-portal.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 12, 2008)

Mildly Cynical Nick said:


> New Member joins after longtime lurking just to offer opinion that doesn't add to conversation.
> 
> Then asks, "O Hai, am I the only 1 who lieks when grrrrls git fat?"



Welcome to the madness Nick. Pull up a chair.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Welcome to the madness Nick. Pull up a chair.




Yeah Nick...welcome and all that stuff....now post pix of your bum plz, kthx


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> _A lion is not a whore
> for hot ladies to lust over, and roll on the floor
> as animals go, they're strictly top-drawer
> Their slaw is cole, forevermore._ :bow:



Yaaaaaaawn....... 

View attachment funny-pictures-bored-cat.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 12, 2008)

Uses a number of doh's to try to passive-aggressively express her dissatisfaction instead of just coming right out with her complaint that a hilarious thread has been derailed by macros.

:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: 

Makes a joke made by someone else 20 pages ago because she was in such a hurry to finish reading all 300 pages of the thread.

Somehow manages to manipulate joke in order to compliment self/fish for compliments from others.

Gets pissed when no one else responds to her post. 

Edits thread to post something self-revealing, then loses her cojones and edits it out again.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)

purposefully ignores Ginny's post


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Uses a number of doh's to try to express her dissatisfaction instead of just coming right out with her complaint that a hilarious thread has been derailed by macros.
> 
> :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh:
> 
> ...




Pheh. Woman don't know what she sayin' 

View attachment 28734999.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)

thinks above post could have been posted on the main board a couple of times...


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> thinks above post could have been posted on the main board a couple of times...



how about this one? 

View attachment 37891540.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)

You're on a roll......


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Ure Doin It Wong! 

View attachment 34661182.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)

wishes emo kid would get off the metal things that hurt phase......


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Thus Enters TEH EMO CAT 

View attachment funny-pictures-album-cover-cat.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

I care not for the emo 

View attachment funny-pictures-cat-on-vomiting-person.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

What absolute twaddle! 

View attachment 36328616.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Not amused 

View attachment 49833711.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 12, 2008)

Gets annoyed because no one paid attention to her attempt to poke humor at herself, but instead went back to the darn macros!


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Gets annoyed because no one paid attention to her attempt to poke humor at herself, but instead went back to the darn macros!



FAIL!!!!!! 

View attachment 36654873.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 12, 2008)

Laughs in spite of herself.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Laughs in spite of herself.




Why??????? 

View attachment 79894433.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 12, 2008)

^^^ that's too cute- your best one


----------



## BingFox (Jul 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^ that's too cute- your best one



Then you'll love this one! 

View attachment 54967705.jpg


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 12, 2008)

BingFox said:


> Then you'll love this one!



Based on one of the* funniest animated short films EVER. *[bloody guys later in film approx 2:45]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1Goy455Qs0

MAH SPOON IS TOO BIG!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 12, 2008)

Posts requisite youtube video of hot fat girls.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 12, 2008)

Mildly Cynical Nick said:


> New Member joins after longtime lurking just to offer opinion that doesn't add to conversation.
> 
> Then asks, "O Hai, am I the only 1 who lieks when grrrrls git fat?"



best first post ever.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 12, 2008)

blah blah blah men are everything that is wrong with the world! shame on you, men!


----------



## Ivy (Jul 12, 2008)

HAS ANYONE SEEN KELLIGIRL???????


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 12, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Posts requisite youtube video of hot fat girls.


I see your hot fat girls and raise you some more hot fat girls.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 12, 2008)

professes, yet again, the fact that she loves being rickrolled.

*continues dancing and singing to her dog*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 12, 2008)

Is really, really glad she contributed to making soup smile. Even if it required Rick Astley.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 12, 2008)

remembers she helped rickroll an entire audience at memorial day, and giggles incessantly.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 12, 2008)

Remembers seeing a buncha gorgeous bellies and sighs happily. :wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2008)

supersoup said:


> helped rickroll an entire audience


You win.

Everything.

Ever.


----------



## supersoup (Jul 13, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> You win.
> 
> Everything.
> 
> Ever.



totally, the whole crew that did it does.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 13, 2008)

supersoup said:


> totally, the whole crew that did it does.




That rocks. 

View attachment 4801427.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *rummages in his pocket for some leftover attention*
> 
> Nice belly. But it looks like you lost an ounce or two...


lol thanks boo! man it was so hard... like not eating...
oh wait.. sarcasm.



Famouslastwords said:


> Well dammit I thought being bitchy was the way to get attention... looks like I just have to be emo....
> i kinda liked you bitchy more... emo doesnt suit you.
> 
> *cries while writing bad poetry about attention whores who get denied attention*



and then i go to goggle rickroll...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

You need a rickroll? You get a rickroll! (or two)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 13, 2008)

I invalidate you with my ability to consult a thesaurus!

I are smarter than you.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

I see your thesaurus and raise a pleonasm.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I see your thesaurus and raise a pleonasm.



Please, allow me. ^.^ 

View attachment cat65.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, as you've already posted... okay.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 13, 2008)

Shamelessly self-promotes himself again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

Interesting style...


----------



## BingFox (Jul 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Interesting style...




Hey, thanks. ^.^


You can see all 900 at my art site: http://bingfox.deviantart.com/


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

*older Obi-Wan voice* I know...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 14, 2008)

Where's Ned? 

Fine, I'll do it for him...

*Nice elbow dimples!*


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I see your thesaurus and raise a pleonasm.



I produce a series of pull quotes from a Wikipedia article about Jacques Derrida. 

I don't really understand what they mean, so I create a straw man argument that places you on the wrong end of the quantum-mechanical argument for mind-body dualism w/r/t the id as an unknowable text.

Not completely confident, I bait your heritage by suggesting that Thomas Mann was a hack, and add an David Foster Wallace quote to my sig.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 14, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> I produce a series of pull quotes from a Wikipedia article about Jacques Derrida.
> 
> I don't really understand what they mean, so I create a straw man argument that places you on the wrong end of the quantum-mechanical argument for mind-body dualism w/r/t the id as an unknowable text.
> 
> Not completely confident, I bait your heritage by suggesting that Thomas Mann was a hack, and add an David Foster Wallace quote to my sig.




Well............ 

View attachment funny-pictures-cat-wants-its-bottom-buttered.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 14, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> and add a David Foster Wallace quote to my sig.



I think you mean, "and add a David Foster Wallace _footnote_ to my sig."


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 14, 2008)

I create a problem.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 14, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I create a problem.



I ask you what you mean by that and then throw in some miscellaneous food nonsequitur.

:eat2:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 14, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I create a problem.



A random Zitkus informs you that you are too young and have not sacrificed enough for the SAM. Cut it out noob!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 14, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I create a problem.



i then PM you about how much other suck... and how awesome you are.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 14, 2008)

Changes to the "User CP" and hits the refresh button a million times in the vain hope of personal validation.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 14, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> A random Zitkus informs you that you are too young and have not sacrificed enough for the SAM. Cut it out noob!



Predicts that random Zitkuses will not appreciate getting dragged into this. Braces self for fan shit-hitting.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 14, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I ask you what you mean by that and then throw in some miscellaneous food nonsequitur.
> :eat2:





Amatrix said:


> i then PM you about how much other suck... and how awesome you are.



Doesn't answer Fascinita's question but reps/pms both Fasc and Amatrix telling them they're incredibly beautiful and are the coolest posters who've ever posted here, then promises food.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 14, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Doesn't answer Fascinita's question but reps/pms both Fasc and Amatrix telling them they're incredibly beautiful and are the coolest posters who've ever posted here, then promises food.



believes he is going to give me food and sends semi nudes to full nudes.
has a crush on him...
keeps an eye on other threads he posts in.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 14, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Predicts that random Zitkuses will not appreciate getting dragged into this. Braces self for fan shit-hitting.



What came first? The Zitkus or the Flame?


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 14, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Doesn't answer Fascinita's question but reps/pms both Fasc and Amatrix telling them they're incredibly beautiful and are the coolest posters who've ever posted here, then promises food.



I express shock and dismay at your player ways here in public, but PM both you and Amatrix, flirting and proposing dinner and drinks later.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Is surprised by the fuzz going on here and suggests moving this thread to Hyde Park.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 14, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Predicts that random Zitkuses will not appreciate getting dragged into this. Braces self for fan shit-hitting.



*puts 2 shells in the chamber, locks and then cocks the shotgun*

Bring em onnnnn


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

lenghtily complains about how this thread went down the gutter


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 14, 2008)

dang, y'all


----------



## Ivy (Jul 14, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> dang, y'all



LIZ. 
GO TO BED.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 14, 2008)

Backhanded apology for bad behavior.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

expresses his astonishment about "the americans" groaning because of the gas prices, pointing out that said prices are about two or three times higher in europe...


----------



## dragorat (Jul 14, 2008)

*Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm LOST
& I am also!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2008)

Random complaint about hating bored bitches that should shut it and only post pics


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 14, 2008)

Ivy said:


> LIZ.
> GO TO BED.



Um, no, _you_ go to bed *hic*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2008)

Another random complaint about the weight board and how some people have posted for ten years and have more rights than others.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Complains about rep whores, including a subliminal message to give him some rep, dammit!


----------



## Ash (Jul 14, 2008)

post about barley. 

Santaclear reps me because he's likely the only one who remembers this. 

Or no one remembers it and I just feel stupid.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 14, 2008)

barley clothed lul


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 15, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I express shock and dismay at your player ways here in public, but PM both you and Amatrix, flirting and proposing dinner and drinks later.



oooo- drinks and dinner....
zomg. you had me at the point you mentioned me...
:wubu:

how about some dancing my lady?
:happy:


----------



## fatboy1004 (Jul 15, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> i get a shitload of rep for saying something really blunt and harsh but admittedly funny



I'm only, what, five posts in? Don't care -- fucking hilarious.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 15, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> oooo- drinks and dinner....
> zomg. you had me at the point you mentioned me...
> :wubu:
> 
> ...



Realizes my girl rush has another on the side. 

Well I never!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 15, 2008)

Kortana said:


> Realizes my girl rush has another on the side.
> 
> Well I never!



I proclaim that where there's room for three, there's room for four.

I wink at you.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 15, 2008)

Random challenge to the East Coast hegemony.

Edits post to:



> Random challenge to the insanely beautiful East Coast hegemony.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 15, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I proclaim that where there's room for three, there's room for four.
> 
> I wink at you.



Yeeeeeeeeeehaw!

what's better than a fat girl and cake? A bunch of fat girls fighting over cake.

I will bring the cake ladies.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Ashley said:


> post about barley.
> 
> Santaclear reps me because he's likely the only one who remembers this.
> 
> Or no one remembers it and I just feel stupid.


Wonders what Mr. Rubble has to do with this thread.

Realizes later that he misread "barley" and tells people not to touch his sigpic.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Kortana said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeehaw!
> 
> what's better than a fat girl and cake? A bunch of fat girls fighting over cake.
> 
> I will bring the cake ladies.


"pst vidz pls, kthnx"


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 15, 2008)

Ashley said:


> post about barley.
> 
> Santaclear reps me because he's likely the only one who remembers this.
> 
> Or no one remembers it and I just feel stupid.



Actually I barley remember.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26659&


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 15, 2008)

It's only barley, people.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Indeed. Or not?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 15, 2008)

I like beef and barley soup.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Barley soup? Interesting...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 15, 2008)

Bemoans the rep system and wonders why there's nobody singing Jolson songs.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 15, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Bemoans the rep system and wonders why there's nobody singing Jolson songs.




I'll rep you if you rep me...and you don't even have to sing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Bemoans the rep system and wonders why there's nobody singing Jolson songs.


Points out that it possibly might be better to leave the singing of his songs to Jolson, as he is the one who knows how.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 15, 2008)

Posts something completely random, just to look cool. 

View attachment 15796982.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 15, 2008)

Throws in reference to a Road movie.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Throws back another reference.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 15, 2008)

after reading all posts, I no longer want to be a lurker to this thread.

BTW, I saw an amazing and beautiful SSBBW at the mall yesterday.


I don't understand why everyone is making a big deal about someone willing to
be a feedee, if that is how she wants to lead her life. Also I am worried about how many posts this thread has.

Plus, this thread is dead! Will someone revive it?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 15, 2008)

Fatgirlfan said:


> Plus, this thread is dead! Will someone revive it?




Two words: The Hoff.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 15, 2008)

*post about cheese/dessert/combination that ultimately destroys the thread and its purpose*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh... long time no see...


----------



## altered states (Jul 15, 2008)

By the way, have you guys heard this CD? It's awesome. 

View attachment 31W28KR3WQL._SL500_AA240_.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Cool! Thanx for the tip!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 15, 2008)

HELLO DADDY, HELLO MOM..ch ch ch ch ch CHERRY BOMB!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 15, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> By the way, have you guys heard this CD? It's awesome.



I inform you that you're not being ironic enough. I instruct you to try harder.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 15, 2008)

Takes remark as offensive to all fat men and declares mutiny against the controlling BBWs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Wonders if it isn't enough to be iconic...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Takes remark as offensive to all fat men and declares mutiny against the controlling BBWs.



Tells him in so many words to just shush and and post pics of his big..........cheesecake


----------



## Paquito (Jul 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Tells him in so many words to just shush and and post pics of his big..........cheesecake



Inserts pictures of cheesecake, takes over thread with GEF again


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

*swoons with her mouth full*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Ties to avert the taking over of this thread by posting a really long post about his life, including several cooking recipes...


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 15, 2008)

I predict a riot.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 15, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> *Takes remark as offensive to all fat men *and declares mutiny against the controlling BBWs.



Does the same, but proclaims "I'M LEAVING DIMENSIONS......... FOREVER!!!!!!!
Then sits back and waits for all the PM's begging him not to leave.
Also lurks to see if anyone starts a thread about him


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

*begs Daddy-o not to leave since he is one of the few, the proud....the menfolk*


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 15, 2008)

Wonders if the Grand Slam will get discounted over the weekend.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 15, 2008)

Out of nowhere, I belt out some random belligerence and make reference in passing to Hitler.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Wonders if the Grand Slam will get discounted over the weekend.




post pixors of gran slam plz kthx


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 15, 2008)

Gets lonely after 20 minutes and only one response from GEF and proudly proclaims......
*I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Sits back and waits for the cheers and tons of rep


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

one of the usual ass clowns comes in to mock daddy-oh


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 15, 2008)

I mention a certain square-jawed matinee idol.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 15, 2008)

Humps Air.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

Mocks daddy oh again


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> post pixors of gran slam plz kthx



do you want the regular grandslammy or the slam it up grandslammy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> do you want the regular grandslammy or the slam it up grandslammy




I'm one hard bitch to please.......I want it with hashbrowns 



Mocks daddy-oh again in white text


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I mention a certain square-jawed matinee idol.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mocks daddy oh again



Posts the "you must spread some rep" message and curses the rep system because he cannot rep either one of you


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

tries to fix daddyoh's prob, but fails because he ran out of rep...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Posts the "you must spread some rep" message and curses the rep system because he cannot rep either one of you



Ah hell...just give me some hashbrowns instead, will ya?  



Oh, and you missed my third mockery


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

ran out of hashbrowns, also...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

Pitches random fit in middle of thread and turns ass clown mockery to timberwolf


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

completely ignores her mockery 

stupefies her with a flirty PM


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

leaves Daddy oh alone since Timberwolf is now giving her attention......


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ah hell...just give me some hashbrowns instead, will ya?
> 
> Oh, and you missed my third mockery



Offers GEF *THESE* and curses the white text







Hash Browns smothered in sausage gravy, cheese and jalapenos


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

S..ss...ss....ssssm....SMOTHERED HASHBROWNS????????





How YOU doing, Big Daddy? :batting:  :happy:


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *swoons with her mouth full*



insulted I am! You only care about cheesecake and you do not mention brownies. You are a dessertist! You need to be banned!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

Fatgirlfan said:


> insulted I am! You only care about cheesecake and you do not mention brownies. You are a dessertist! You need to be banned!




Oh noes..... you do digress here.....brownies are for FASCINITA....this fairy only does the cheesecake 


I won't touch another woman's sweet treats..... :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought you were about hashbrowns...? :huh:
*is totally confused*


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 15, 2008)

I perk up at the mention of brownies. 

I post of a cute Photoshopped image of a kitty cat in a hobo suit, carrying a sign that says "Will wurk fer brownees."


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Complains that he gets ignored and goes to bed.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 15, 2008)

We can't have it both ways! The thread should be about brownies. If you like hashbrowns or cheesecake you should find another site. Brownies are the most beautiful snack, all others should not be tolerated here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I thought you were about hashbrowns...? :huh:
> *is totally confused*



It's hashbrowns in the morning....cheesecake at night....DUH!!! 



Fatgirlfan said:


> We can't have it both ways! The thread should be about brownies. If you like hashbrowns or cheesecake you should find another site. Brownies are the most beautiful snack, all others should not be tolerated here.





Refrains from the little bitch reference again...... 


posts nudes and makes him get the password before he can see em


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's hashbrowns in the morning....cheesecake at night....DUH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, she's bi-foodual.
Not that there's anything wrong with that...

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

Gets all thrilled and giggly that Rusty is in the thread again....angry she can't rep him in every thread he posts in


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gets all thrilled and giggly that Rusty is in the thread again....angry she can't rep him in every thread he posts in


Hey, kiddo -- it's mutual. 
Especially the rep thingy.

-Rusty
(ok, not literally giggly, but you get the idea.  )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

Did you bring pics of your.......hashbrowns, Rusty?


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh noes..... you do digress here.....brownies are for FASCINITA....this fairy only does the cheesecake
> 
> 
> I won't touch another woman's sweet treats..... :batting:


Hey, guys are all over cheesecake photos.

What?
-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did you bring pics of your.......hashbrowns, Rusty?


XKCD #421 - Making Hash Browns





Alt Text: "There are at least fourteen ways this could go badly (seventeen if that fork is a dangerous crossbreed.)"*
*reference to XKCD #419

-Rusty


----------



## furious styles (Jul 15, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> *reference to XKCD #419



one of my all time faves.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 15, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> one of my all time faves.


Thanks. My favorite batch is probably the Journal series (most days).

-Rusty


----------



## Ash (Jul 15, 2008)

FAs vs. Bisizuals argument. 

Chaos ensues.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> XKCD #421 - Making Hash Browns
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those people are skinny....I suppose I'm not in that pic? 

It's okay....just draw in a big plate


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 15, 2008)

Ashley said:


> FAs vs. Bisizuals argument.
> 
> *Thread-jacking hliarity* ensues.



Fixed your typo.

-Rusty


----------



## BingFox (Jul 15, 2008)

Posts witty message and posts a funny picture afterwards. 

View attachment 93757039.jpg


----------



## Ash (Jul 15, 2008)

BingFox runs out of demotivator posters. 
plz?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 15, 2008)

BRING THE FUNNY BINGMAN
effin furry
oops
guess I missed my opportunity to use white text
oh well it's all out in the open now
ha ha isn't my face red


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 15, 2008)

Ashley said:


> BingFox runs out of demotivator posters.
> plz?



Seriously... it was a bit funny the first twenty times, for those to whom this stuff is new? But now it's not really anymore.

Posting some random image from whateverChan is just annoying.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 15, 2008)

Gotcha, I can stop. ^.^


I was just waiting for you guys to ask me to. ^.^


----------



## BingFox (Jul 15, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> BRING THE FUNNY BINGMAN
> effin furry
> oops
> guess I missed my opportunity to use white text
> ...



Oh you.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 15, 2008)

(enters in words because the post is too short. Covers them in white because they are stupid, stupid words..) 

View attachment bjbk.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 15, 2008)

What we need is a new topic. Here let me help...

Brad and Angie's twins are born!

Rejoice! 

Discuss! 

_Go!_


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 15, 2008)

Kortana said:


> Realizes my girl rush has another on the side.
> 
> Well I never!



umm hey baby- you werent around... i didnt think it was *THAT* serious
*added the bold and the italics... and even made it underlined.*
i just figured ya know... i couldnt handle you on your own.

*chains her box up*






lostjacket said:


> Humps Air.


*stands back and watches*.... no reason not to i suppose.



Timberwolf said:


> Complains that he gets ignored and goes to bed.



*snuggles in with Timberwolf when Kortana isnt looking.*

and on another note...


hay guyz i herd dat sum mitey fine gurls be up in herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre.
ya kow... thik gurlz.
post pix plz thanks.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 16, 2008)

BingFox said:


> Oh you.


no biggie. I dig furries CATGIRLS ARE HOT


----------



## BingFox (Jul 16, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> no biggie. I dig furries CATGIRLS ARE HOT




Got that right!

One of my cat girls. ^.^ :


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 16, 2008)

BingFox said:


> Gotcha, I can stop. ^.^
> 
> 
> I was just waiting for you guys to ask me to. ^.^


Ummm, I did 8 pages ago. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=854630&postcount=651

That's okay. I think your heart was in the right place (entertaining people).


----------



## R. Mutt (Jul 16, 2008)

is this where i can find more hot pee activities in bed?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 16, 2008)

I wish I were in Vegas, baking away my probs in the sun.

Wait...is that too direct? Or does it matter on p. 38.

*random stuff* *inflammatory stuff* *visual stuff* *hilarious stuff*


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 16, 2008)

I are the secret message at the heart of "Thread".


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Is surprised to apparently have found the heart of the thread.
After thinking a bit, edits post to express his doubts about that find.

Thanks Amatrix for the nice dreams.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 16, 2008)

I still haven't given up hope that there must be some way we can revive this thread and get the discussion back on track.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 16, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I still haven't given up hope that there must be some way we can revive this thread and get the discussion back on track.



I don't suppose you'd want to play Beat Em and Eat Em on Atari 2600?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Calls the CSI team and gets told they aren't able to revive thread.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 16, 2008)

Attempts to revive thread with fantasy involving dessert and breakfast items.

Fantasy offends people, several members ask to be banned in protest.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Comes back from the desert and attempts to lift the derailed thread back on its track. Fails because he gets distracted by the leftover food items of the last reviving attempt and some random cleavage.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 16, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> random cleavage.


aww yeah BRING ON THE


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 16, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> aww yeah BRING ON THE



bouncing tits AND brownies?? :eat2:

Making hints to being a secret furby ---------chimpmonk love!!:smitten::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 16, 2008)

Lambastes fatgirlfan for his continuous mention of the brownies [




free2beme04 said:


> Attempts to revive thread with fantasy involving dessert and breakfast items.
> 
> Fantasy offends people, several members ask to be banned in protest.



Fawns over the big.........cheesecake guy again :batting:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 16, 2008)

Fawns over a pretty princess and her tiara


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lambastes fatgirlfan for his continuous mention of the brownies [
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My rant about not being able to harp about my brownie fetish. More ranting about not being understood or appreciated. 
A threat about leaving this thread!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Suggests Fatgirlfan to open a new thread to share his love of brownies.
Points out that this thread wasn't thought to fantasize about brownies, but to talk about this, this and this. Realizes that "that" is completely left out. Starts a lenghthy complaint about leaving that always behind. Gets once again distracted by some random cleavage and runs into a poll.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 16, 2008)

Rants about the lack of appreciation for George Jesselisms.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 16, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Suggests Fatgirlfan to open a new thread to share his love of brownies.
> Points out that this thread wasn't thought to fantasize about brownies, but to talk about this, this and this. Realizes that "that" is completely left out. Starts a lenghthy complaint about leaving that always behind. Gets once again distracted by some random cleavage and runs into a poll.



Fatgirlfan uses non-sequitur and straw-man arguments to prove his point of view to himself. Half-hearted agreement to talk about this and this.

THIS this this this this this, this this.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Rants about ignoring that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 16, 2008)

Decides she is tired of all this endless yap and posts random pic of her boobs since others have already done so



Hopes no one calls her on her attention whoring


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Decides she is tired of all this endless yap and posts random pic of her boobs since others have already done so
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes no one calls her on her attention whoring



Notices some nipple in the pic. After saving picture to hard drive, reports post to moderators.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 16, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> What we need is a new topic. Here let me help...
> 
> Brad and Angie's twins are born!
> 
> ...




I really resent people not appreciating this post! Hello! Brad! Angelina! Brangelina! Twins! Six kids! Stunning good looks! Tattoos! Boys names all end in X. Knox is a brand of gelatin for heavens sake! What's not to love? Is there just no pleasing you people? Thread thread needs a little Brangelina love.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Is surprised to apparently have found the heart of the thread.
> After thinking a bit, edits post to express his doubts about that find.
> 
> Thanks Amatrix for the nice dreams.



more then welcome. anytime budddddddddddddddddddddy


/derails thread once more....
because she knows someone got a speeding ticket somewhere...
complains for an hour about it... not letting it go at all.

*when it didnt even happen to her....*

but still feels for the person.


*makes fruit punch for everyone, with awesome little pineapple slices and cherries.*:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Decides she is tired of all this endless yap and posts random pic of her boobs since others have already done so
> 
> 
> 
> Hopes no one calls her on her attention whoring


Sees no pic, just a mod message below the post.



daddyoh70 said:


> Notices some nipple in the pic. After saving picture to hard drive, reports post to moderators.


Asks him via PM if he has seen the pic, as he is the first one to post after her. Discusses with him about paying for a copy of said pic, threatening to report him to the mods (and GEF, which shows more success).



Amatrix said:


> more then welcome. anytime budddddddddddddddddddddy
> 
> 
> /derails thread once more....
> ...


Mmmmm, cherries...:eat2:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 17, 2008)

Writes humorous post and clicks "submit reply."


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Needed some time to find the "Submit Reply" Button. :blush:

Previews post and changes the sentence construction as he notices he had thought in the wrong language while typing. :doh:

Rewrites entire post after noticing it didn't relate to the post before in any way. :doh:

All the :doh: causes headache, thus he leaves thread to get some painkillers.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 17, 2008)

Must...post...in Thread! Even though I got nothin' to say! 

~Punkin


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 17, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I really resent people not appreciating this post! Hello! Brad! Angelina! Brangelina! Twins! Six kids! Stunning good looks! Tattoos! Boys names all end in X. Knox is a brand of gelatin for heavens sake! What's not to love? Is there just no pleasing you people? Thread thread needs a little Brangelina love.



I think a guest appearance from Kathy Griffin from "my life on the D-List"
would be great if you want to discuss cerlebs. 
Kath-y
Kath-y
Kath-y

Fatgirlfan pats himself on the back for posting this!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 17, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I really resent people not appreciating this post! Hello! Brad! Angelina! Brangelina! Twins! Six kids! Stunning good looks! Tattoos! Boys names all end in X. Knox is a brand of gelatin for heavens sake! What's not to love? Is there just no pleasing you people? Thread thread needs a little Brangelina love.



California has the largest number of celebraties
New Jersey has the largest number of toxic waste dumps

why is this?
Well, New Jersey had the first choice!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Wonders what all this talkin' 'bout cereals is all about.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Wonders what all this talkin' 'bout cereals is all about.



cereals? I think Keloggs is better than Post cereals. What do you think?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 17, 2008)

But Post or Kellog Raisin Bran the best? discuss amongst yourselves


----------



## BingFox (Jul 17, 2008)

Discusses(es?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> But Post or Kellog Raisin Bran the best? *discuss amongst yourselves*


Sorry, but I don't own enough personalities for a real discussion... :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I really resent people not appreciating this post! Hello! Brad! Angelina! Brangelina! Twins! Six kids! Stunning good looks! Tattoos! Boys names all end in X. Knox is a brand of gelatin for heavens sake! What's not to love? Is there just no pleasing you people? Thread thread needs a little Brangelina love.



Will puke if she hears any more about those two.....



Prefers food talk over celebrities anyday


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, I prefer cereals above celebs anytime...


----------



## Ash (Jul 17, 2008)

Reminisces about how fun thread thread used to be. 

*ducks*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Ducks? Where? Where?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Ducks? Where? Where?








I got one, don't worry!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Yeah, I prefer cereals above celebs anytime...


Oh, this thread went from surreal to bizzare about 15 pages ago, and never looked back.

-Rusty
(Cerealistic)


----------



## furious styles (Jul 17, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> I got one, don't worry!



fucking dog


----------



## BingFox (Jul 17, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Oh, this thread went from surreal to bizzare about 15 pages ago, and never looked back.
> 
> -Rusty
> (Cerealistic)



It's because peeps told me to stop posting hilarious crap like this: 

View attachment 91479309.jpg


----------



## BingFox (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet monkey-juice I'm awesome!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2008)

BingFox said:


> Sweet monkey-juice I'm awesome!



Not until you post pix of your tits........


----------



## BingFox (Jul 17, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not until you post pix of your tits........




Ask and you shall so receive! 

View attachment 213747.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 17, 2008)

Alrighty...now you're awesome.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 17, 2008)

Post unrelated to current topic. 

View attachment 22206717.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

Writes a lengthy post about how surreal this thread has gotten...
Realizes that his post got quite cerealistic but hits "Submit" nonetheless.

Edits his thread to post a funny remark in the "Reason for editing" line.

Adds some white text and a title, for completion.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 18, 2008)

Announces his plan to depart (leave) from this thread shortly since the thread is now somewhat confusing and not all that amusing. Hopes to rejoin self, meeting up again later for posts and coffee, perhaps on different threads.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 18, 2008)

Returns briefly, for follow-up flirting moments with Fascinita and Amatrix. :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 18, 2008)

Announces departure from thread again, this time on a serious and lonely road.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 18, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Returns briefly, for follow-up flirting moments with Fascinita and Amatrix. :smitten::smitten:



how you doin?

*talks about politics*


----------



## Mishty (Jul 18, 2008)

it appears he could be looking at her bweebs.... 

View attachment cass_hendrix.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 18, 2008)

The Lobster Knife Fight? Gosh!




Santaclear said:


> Announces departure from thread again, this time on a serious and lonely road.



View attachment lobster_knife_fight.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

That would be a shame, seriously.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 18, 2008)

could be funny though.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 18, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> But Post or Kellog Raisin Bran the best? discuss amongst yourselves



I bought both yesterday and I like Kellogs!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 18, 2008)

Raisins are tiny wrinkled abominations sent to earth to make us think they're chocolate...and they're not. 

*knuckle crack*


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 18, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Raisins are tiny wrinkled abominations sent to earth to make us think they're chocolate...and they're not.
> 
> *knuckle crack*



Raisins are tiny demons that have souls and they must be erased.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 18, 2008)

Realizes the lure of girls and lobsters will chain him forever to thread.



Windom Earle said:


> The Lobster Knife Fight? Gosh!



This lobster throwdown is a thrill for us working stiffs, Earle! An opportunity to let off a little steam during lunchbreak as the little guys fight to the um, grisly conclusion. My money's on the one on the left (needs an eye patch tho.)



Amatrix said:


> how you doin?
> *talks about politics*



I'm pretty good. :batting: 
*pointless political prattle*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

Posts a wordy post that gives the impression he has nothing to say.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 18, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I'm pretty good. :batting:
> *pointless political prattle*



*does a nervous giggle and then bashfully offers you a basket of fruit*:batting: 

thanks for the awesome conversation.
dont get scurvy now.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2008)

Posts an old pic with fruit basket offering.  

View attachment Ella birthday 2002.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 19, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Posts an old pic with fruit basket offering.



that my dear is just lovely.
fruit, lobsters and politics.

i am pretty sure thats the threads point.
no?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 19, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> The Lobster Knife Fight? Gosh!



that picture ... (of the lobsters) is pure, genuine AWESOMENESS!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> that my dear is just lovely.
> fruit, lobsters and politics.
> 
> i am pretty sure thats the threads point.
> no?


Posts a pointless post to prove that this post is pointless. :doh:


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 19, 2008)

you people are STILL here?!?!?! ...sheesh getta life folks hehe


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

This is my life. I love it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 19, 2008)

Has random youtube moment....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzndS93f15M


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 19, 2008)

Begins planning..... 2 years from the date of last post in this thread, to resurrect thread with a totally meaningless post.

(laughs maniacally to self)



largenlovely said:


> you people are STILL here?!?!?! ...sheesh getta life folks hehe


Hell No We Won't Go!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 19, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Has random youtube moment....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzndS93f15M




really diggin' those beats! :bow:


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 20, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Raisins are tiny wrinkled abominations sent to earth to make us think they're chocolate...and they're not.
> 
> *knuckle crack*



chuckle, snort, and laugh from fatgirfan 

Yes, I hate when I have a cookie that I think has chocolate in it, but it turns out to be raisins!!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 20, 2008)

Apologizes for bad behavior. Claims being drunk at the time.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 20, 2008)

Flaaaaaaaavor Flaaaaavv!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 20, 2008)

FatAndProud said:


> Flaaaaaaaavor Flaaaaavv!!








-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Refrains to rickroll people.

Shows an interesting video about a new game, instead.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2008)

Harrasses people, again, to post nude pix


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Tells her to show her flakes first...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2008)

Suspects he couldn't handle the...........flakes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Wonders if they could be too hot to handle...

(Checks if he has his ovencloth at hand...)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2008)

Insinuates he needs more than an ovencloth to handle all this bountiful goodness


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Insinuates he's still waiting for some pics of said goodness...


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 20, 2008)

*loans TW a Nomex fireproof suit, welder's facemask, and blacksmith tongs*

Dude, you're gonna need these.

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Insinuates he's still waiting for some pics of said goodness...




I take it this means you don't browse the picture threads much, eh?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2008)

_*Long windy post full of hot air that claims to be about lofty and highfalutin' things but is actually about a pathetic, piggish sore loser trying to get his rocks off ._


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2008)

Sudden vulgar post that seemed funny at the time but is really just inappropriate.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Sudden vulgar post that seemed funny at the time but is really just inappropriate.




I was making one of those whilst you were....I just didn't hit submit


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I was making one of those whilst you were....I just didn't hit submit



Nobody does vulgar quite like you do, GEF, with real class. :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Nobody does vulgar quite like you do, GEF, with real class. :batting:



Don't make me get all flirty on you and stuff now :batting: 

*tosses flakes up in the air*


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 21, 2008)

"Say Yes! To Michigan!" - Sufjan Stevens

Next letter: *"N" *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> *loans TW a Nomex fireproof suit, welder's facemask, and blacksmith tongs*
> 
> Dude, you're gonna need these.
> 
> -Rusty


Thanx, dude. :bow:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I take it this means you don't browse the picture threads much, eh?


Notices that he didn't make clear that he expected these pics in his PM inbox... :doh:

(It is fireproof, no worries)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 21, 2008)

Yells where's Kelligirl & Jolson and gives thread a very shameless bump


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 21, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Notices that he didn't make clear that he expected these pics in his PM inbox... :doh:
> 
> (It is fireproof, no worries)



Makes lengthy post to not-so-clearly hint to him that it takes extra hashbrowns to get private pics sent........


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 21, 2008)

whats the exact quantity of hashbrowns that we are basing the exchanges on? and do they have to be a particular brand of hashbrowns.
Details postpixthx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 21, 2008)

I like Denny's.....






Waffle House isn't bad either....especially when they add onions to them :wubu:







There is a whole lotta me......so I needs a whole lotta hashbrowns


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 21, 2008)

but then comes the philosophical question, hashbrowns with or without peppers and chunks of frankfurters.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Is slightly vexed that no company is able to deliver an order from Germany to an adress in the US. 
Would offer to cook some hashbrowns himself if he could afford the flight.

Leaves thread and this part of the forum via the "Fat Princess" thread.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 21, 2008)

Feels jilted by some fat princess and throws the frankfurters at him


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Catches them carefully and puts them on a train back home... poor guys...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 21, 2008)

e-stabs that bitch called fat princess


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Catches them carefully and puts them on a train back home... poor guys...



LOL! TW, do you think she meant people from Frankfurt?


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 22, 2008)

...breaks back into thread, screams "what the holy hell?", and posts this video.


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 22, 2008)

....and miss the meme-party????? This is a prison-thread, buddy, get used to it! 



Timberwolf said:


> Is slightly vexed that no company is able to deliver an order from Germany to an adress in the US.
> Would offer to cook some hashbrowns himself if he could afford the flight.
> 
> Leaves thread and this part of the forum via the "Fat Princess" thread.



View attachment posters.jpg


----------



## BingFox (Jul 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like Denny's.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got some eggs for ya ta use for them there hashy-browns! 

View attachment 34364062.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> e-stabs that bitch called fat princess


 Turns away disappointedly from this overly jealous woman.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> ....and miss the meme-party????? This is a prison-thread, buddy, get used to it!


No prison for me, my friend...


----------



## BingFox (Jul 22, 2008)

An asylum for me.

Muahahahahahaha!!!!!


Picture!!!! 

View attachment 81038131.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

Arkham Asylum, by chance?


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks NOW i gotta find someone to wake up and go get breakfast with me lol



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like Denny's.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Turns away disappointedly from this overly jealous woman.




Doesn't appreciate how he tries to turn this around so now e-stabs him too 


chastises him heavily for getting blood everywhere


----------



## BingFox (Jul 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Doesn't appreciate how he tries to turn this around so now e-stabs him too
> 
> 
> chastises him heavily for getting blood everywhere



Did you say BLOOD?! 

View attachment 97782465.jpg


----------



## BingFox (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to America!!! 

View attachment 72888395.jpg


View attachment 77598504.jpg


View attachment 87289678.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Doesn't appreciate how he tries to turn this around so now e-stabs him too
> 
> 
> chastises him heavily for getting blood everywhere


refuses to stop bleeding... even after spreading about 5 gallons of blood...


----------



## BingFox (Jul 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> refuses to stop bleeding... even after spreading about 5 gallons of blood...



Someone mentioned blood again!!!! 

View attachment 66799061.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 22, 2008)

Wants thread to stop.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 22, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Wants thread to stop.



Why? Is it geting boring for you? 

View attachment 52445914.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 22, 2008)

BingFox said:


> Why? Is it getting boring for you?



Yes. ...... 

View attachment miami-vice-dj38.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh nooooo, not the Don Johnson gambit...again!!!


~Punkin


----------



## Windom Earle (Jul 23, 2008)

Raaaather! Right next to the famous Aquarium.



Timberwolf said:


> Arkham Asylum, by chance?



View attachment arkham-bw-large.jpg


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 23, 2008)

no exceptions


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 23, 2008)

fatgirlfan is now filled with fear after reading this thread. The thread was at one time about this and this, now it has has become an abomination. 

One word of hope : Brownies
I urge everyone to turn from evil and embrace the light!
Brownies now!! with milk.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 23, 2008)

HEY HEY HEY!!!!!

Obligatory post whining/bitching/crying about Fascinita getting all the damn brownies she could possibly eat in a lifetime whilst I am left with no cheesecake  



*stomps out of thread.....threatening to not post in it again*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

stops bleeding and disappears right where he stood

the 30+ gallons of blood all the sudden turning into hundreds of snack sized cheesecakes


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 24, 2008)

Millions of hunchbacks march onto thread, demanding equal amounts of doughnuts and ice cream.

_Disclaimer: no real hunchbacks were used in this post._


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> HEY HEY HEY!!!!!
> 
> Obligatory post whining/bitching/crying about Fascinita getting all the damn brownies she could possibly eat in a lifetime whilst I am left with no cheesecake
> 
> ...


Hey, come back!
We've got _Cheese_cake....





-Rusty


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey, I love cheesecake! May I have a piece? (I hope GEF is willing to share.)

~Punkin


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> stops bleeding and disappears right where he stood
> 
> the 30+ gallons of blood all the sudden turning into hundreds of snack sized cheesecakes



OoOoOOOo perfect!  



CleverBomb said:


> Hey, come back!
> We've got _Cheese_cake....
> 
> 
> ...



The BESTEST cheesecake always comes from Rusty :batting: 



Punkin1024 said:


> Hey, I love cheesecake! May I have a piece? (I hope GEF is willing to share.)
> 
> ~Punkin



Oo looks like I have plenty to spare- have one snack sized one on TW....just don't pay much attention to the red..."filling" on top.....it's cherries....I swear


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 24, 2008)

Cries out dramatically a la Sally Struthers "Where's the sharing and caring?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOoOOOo perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you know? :blink:


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> How did you know? :blink:



aw man you fooled me... i thought you had white text in there...
:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> aw man you fooled me... i thought you had white text in there...
> :doh:


:huh: Who? Me? *looks innocent*


----------



## BingFox (Jul 24, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Cries out dramatically a la Sally Struthers "Where's the sharing and caring?"




Got a complaint?

Well take a number! 

View attachment 65373515.jpg


----------



## Ash (Jul 24, 2008)

Oy. 

I loved you many, many pages ago, thread thread. So sad to see your current state.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, for a thread that was said to be dead, it looks quite good, don't you agree?


----------



## BingFox (Jul 24, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Oy.
> 
> I loved you many, many pages ago, thread thread. So sad to see your current state.



You would dare to doubt this thread?

Well there's just one thing I'd like to say about that!

And... 

View attachment 2quokck1a18168wx7.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> :huh: Who? Me? *looks innocent*



:doh::doh::doh::doh:
got meh again dear wolf.

threads come back... like zombie threads right?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 25, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Oy.
> 
> I loved you many, many pages ago, thread thread. So sad to see your current state.



It's called a lull. Might mean excitement ahead.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> :doh::doh::doh::doh:
> got meh again dear wolf.
> 
> threads come back... like zombie threads right?


... *whistles*




I'd like to rep you as a consolation, but apparently I did this not too long ago...




Yes. You are right, they never really die.
(Except they are buried in a tomb and lain bricks in the door [also known as closing the thread])


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 25, 2008)

We could always sing THIS IS THE SONG THAT NEVER ENDS


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

It's kind of a neverending story, right?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 25, 2008)

*does drumroll and introduces THREAD: THE MOVIE*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

Say, have you heard of that horror movie The Thread?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Say, have you heard of that horror movie The Thread?



Yeah, that was really scary, Jack Nicholson was great in it. What a psycho! 

I liked the part where he gets banned, but then comes back under another name and says the whole board sucks. Then he got banned again. 

Did you ever see _The Posting,_ with Meryl Streep and Sting? Harrison Ford and Diane Keaton (in a fat suit) were great in that one as mods! The scariest part was at the end when the villain's about to hit "Submit Reply." :blush: (I won't spoil it, in case anyone's planning to see it.)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 26, 2008)

Calls Conrad on the Fat Phone: petitions for private copycat Thread--only those who "do it right" are allowed to play


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Calls Conrad on the Fat Phone: petitions for private copycat Thread--only those who "do it right" are allowed to play



Fat Phone? Is that like the "Bat phone"?
Can we just have one of those spotlights that we shine up in the sky with the fatty symbol for him?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 26, 2008)

Can someone please help me find the pic of Darth Vader on the beach and it says This makes No sense? I'm too lazy to google it, thanks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Can someone please help me find the pic of Darth Vader on the beach and it says This makes No sense? I'm too lazy to google it, thanks


Sorry, but I'm too tired to do so...


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 26, 2008)

This thread makes sense.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2008)

Please.... can't we all just get along? Stop being snarky to me.....I can't take it....... let's always be supportive of anything and everything because....EVERYTHING GOES!!!... well it should always go the way that I want it to, at least.....


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm starting to get upset.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

I guess you chose the wrong set-up...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm such a victim of Dimensions.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

Victim? :huh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2008)

It's an unspoken conspiracy...but we all know it exists...don't deny it...... WE KNOW!!!!!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 26, 2008)

...blaming the victim.

It is ever thus.

-Rusty
(it's still... my own [email protected] fault).


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 27, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> ... *whistles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol
finally.... some white text from you. it was ... seriously... like Christmas.:bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm glad to make you happy.


Some cake?


:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's an unspoken conspiracy...but we all know it exists...don't deny it...... WE KNOW!!!!!


Sorry, but I have to deny it. This "conspiracy" doesn't exist.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 27, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm glad to make you happy.
> 
> 
> Some cake?
> ...



moar cake...
and conspiracy...
plz.

leave it at the door. knock 3 times and then make sure you use the yellow kazoo twice.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Sorry, but I have to deny it. This "conspiracy" doesn't exist.



It's a conspiracy if you give my cake away to Amatrix........don't try to deny it.....just don't......because we all know..........it's there.....just look and you will see.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> moar cake...
> and conspiracy...
> plz.
> 
> leave it at the door. knock 3 times and then make sure you use the yellow kazoo twice.


Okay... 
*puts the cake at the back door, knocks twice on the front door and uses the yellow kazoo three times*


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's a conspiracy if you give my cake away to Amatrix........don't try to deny it.....just don't......because we all know..........it's there.....just look and you will see.......


What makes you think it is cheesecake? :huh: 
Besides, your room is still flooded with little cheesecakes with cherry frosting...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2008)

Stop trying to turn this around.....we all know of this conspiracy....WE ALL KNOW!!!!!

Have you been peeking in my bedroom window.....?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm such a victim of Dimensions.......



Announces that I am starting a website to counsel victims of Dimensions and solicits forum for possible names of the site. 












Virtual smothered hashbrowns to the winning submission!!!.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Stop trying to turn this around.....we all know of this conspiracy....WE ALL KNOW!!!!!
> 
> Have you been peeking in my bedroom window.....?



I guess you'd better take a look at your hands before telling me to stop trying to turn this (whatever that may be) around... 

Believe me, all you really know is that you know nothing...

Peek in your bedroom window? :blink: Do I look like I'm from the stone age?

Oh, hi Fred, how's Wilma doing?


----------



## BingFox (Jul 27, 2008)

Somebody ask for this?

I found it here: http://www.sfwchan.com/ 

View attachment 93501130.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

:huh: :blink:  :shocked: 

View attachment cake error.png


----------



## BingFox (Jul 27, 2008)

Not to be upstaged, da Bingmeister posts an image so awesome, and so epic, that the very foundations of the world are ripped completely asunder! 

View attachment 1378351.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I
> 
> Peek in your bedroom window? :blink: Do I look like I'm from the stone age?



Wha????? Does that mean you DON'T want to look in my bedroom window? :blink:


Oh how thine hast offended the maiden......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wha????? Does that mean you DON'T want to look in my bedroom window? :blink:
> 
> 
> Oh how thine hast offended the maiden......


My methods are less obtrusive...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2008)

Something about the word obtrusive got me all bothered and stuff....


----------



## mango (Jul 27, 2008)

*This is my version of the "I can't believe I still haven't posted in this thread" post.



*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm trying to get more people to stop and think.  The caption reads "It sorta makes you stop and think, doesn't it?") 

View attachment Stop and Think.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Something about the word obtrusive got me all bothered and stuff....


Bothered? :blink:

Can you tell what made you bother? :huh:


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 28, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Okay...
> *puts the cake at the back door, knocks twice on the front door and uses the yellow kazoo three times*


your doin it wrong...
*eat the cake anyways...* om om nom.:eat2:



Timberwolf said:


> :huh: :blink:  :shocked:



no! moar cake... i need cake.
or i might raid GEFs stash of cherry cheese cake.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 28, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Bothered? :blink:
> 
> Can you tell what made you bother? :huh:



I think you need to rethink the word bothered and all of it's possible meanings....


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 28, 2008)

I am BOTHERED there's no hashbrowns and sour cream here on the desk.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think you need to rethink the word bothered and all of it's possible meanings....


Botheration! Seems like there are some hidden meanings... :doh:


----------



## BingFox (Jul 28, 2008)

Tries to relieve the tension. 

View attachment 68173245.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Okay, now we have cleared the hidden Rock thingy.

But I'm still hunting for the hidden meanings of bother(ed)...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 28, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> I am BOTHERED there's no hashbrowns and sour cream here on the desk.



OoOOoOOOoO now you have me all curious as to exactly what you plan on doing with that sour cream...... :batting:



Timberwolf said:


> Botheration! Seems like there are some hidden meanings... :doh:



Use the man part of your mind....you know......:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOOoOOOoO now you have me all curious as to exactly what you plan on doing with that sour cream...... :batting:
> 
> 
> 
> Use the man part of your mind....you know......:blush:


Erm... Does this mean I should be concerned in some way, now? :huh:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 28, 2008)

BingFox said:


> Tries to relieve the tension.



The Rock says know your damn role!


----------



## BingFox (Jul 28, 2008)

Bothered, huh?

Will some "deeply disturbed" suffice? 

View attachment 3897950.jpg


View attachment funny-pictures-scared-cat-naked-guy.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 28, 2008)

I am boddered and beleaguered.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 28, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I am boddered and beleaguered.



How about boondoggled and bewildered?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

BingFox said:


> Bothered, huh?
> 
> Will some "deeply disturbed" suffice?





Santaclear said:


> I am boddered and beleaguered.





Fascinita said:


> How about boondoggled and bewildered?


*Now* I'm really concerned. :blink:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 28, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> How about boondoggled and bewildered?



I am beswiveled, bartered and disbelieving.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 28, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *Now* I'm really concerned. :blink:



I am worried and worrisome, up the creek without a gurney.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 29, 2008)

Gah! The words are diving me insane!







Wait for it...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 29, 2008)

Couch Potato Commentator: As we approach the the 1000th post to "Thread" we can only speculate as to which dims mainstay will earn the title of "Master of "Thread""?

Will it be another sultry double entendre from GEF?

More laconic lycanthropy from Timberwolf?

A SataClear non sequitur?

A BingFox abomination?

Mango. Just for the fuckery?

Special mention: Zitkus!

Wait an see...tomorrow...On "Thread"!


----------



## BingFox (Jul 29, 2008)

Abombim-Abomba-

A very bad thing? 

What'chu talkin' 'bout, dude? 

View attachment funny-pictures-angry-squirrel-leaves-screaming.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 29, 2008)

Thread closed. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

No way. There's still some chicken to pluck.

(Or, as you usually would say, some bones to pick)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 29, 2008)

Not if you are a featherless chicken, then you are just one step away from..........the casserole dish.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

There's more than one, believe me...


----------



## BingFox (Jul 29, 2008)

Let's push for 2000!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

*pushs* I guess it will take it's time, though...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 30, 2008)

this (too few words)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 30, 2008)

this (too few words -- fuckin' duplicates)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 30, 2008)

and this (too few words)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 30, 2008)

were the mantra. Comply beastie! Not cheesecakes (are we not men?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay .


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

This  .


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Might  .


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Increase .


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

The  .


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Speed .


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

We  .


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Get  .


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

There .


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Though I'm not sure if it actually is a good idea. Takes a whole lot of patience. 
And I think we usually need our patience somewhere else, foremost.

(Besides, I don't think the mods would be too happy about us posting like that all the time, even if it is just in this thread...)

I guess we'd better find another way... Including all sorts of food, okay?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 30, 2008)

Or, we could continue posting a lot of nonsense....like this!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 30, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> were the mantra. Comply beastie! * Not cheesecakes (are we not men?)*




Thems fighting words........

*IMs all e-friends to come and pile on pdgujer*



*Realizes pdgujer might not think a pile of women on top of him is necessarily a bad thing*


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 30, 2008)

oh hai guyz...
i was busy working.

missed all the fun.

*sighs*

how about we redecorate?

*walks over to far wall and starts to glitter glue pennies and small bits of paper to the walls.*

did someone say dog pile?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Woof ?


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 30, 2008)

jumps on the still apparently dismembered timberwolf...

am i doing it right?
guyz?


----------



## BingFox (Jul 30, 2008)

It's commin' ta get ya! 

View attachment 29908486.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> jumps on the still apparently dismembered timberwolf...
> 
> am i doing it right?
> guyz?


*keeps wondering about which part of me she jumped upon...*


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 30, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Not if you are a featherless chicken, then you are just one step away from..........the casserole dish.


"Fools!" said I, "You do not know -- Silence like a casserole."
-Simon N. Garfunkel

-Rusty


----------



## Ash (Jul 30, 2008)

puts this thread on ignore.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 30, 2008)

BingFox said:


> It's commin' ta get ya!



Stop being a /b/tard.

Seriously.

It _was _funny, but it's not anymore. These pics you post are just getting annoying, and the lack of funny in them is pretty much the reason why I so rarely visit any of the chans.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thems fighting words........
> *IMs all e-friends to come and pile on pdgujer*
> *Realizes pdgujer might not think a pile of women on top of him is necessarily a bad thing*



Offers cheese cake if Green Eyed Fairy will IM all her e-friends to to come and pile on me...

Doesn't see the white text and totally repeats Green Eyed Fairy's joke. :doh:

I fail.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 31, 2008)

*stuff*
*pix*
*references*
*things*
*bits*
*bobs*
*emoticons*


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 31, 2008)

Tries To Type In Bold All Capital Letters To Setup The Next Poster For A "Stop Yelling!" Post But Is Thwarted By V Bulletin And The Mod God(Desses). 

(Thinks a bit. Ha!) 

View attachment snip.jpg


----------



## BingFox (Jul 31, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Stop being a /b/tard.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> It _was _funny, but it's not anymore. These pics you post are just getting annoying, and the lack of funny in them is pretty much the reason why I so rarely visit any of the chans.



Hmm...no more better or funnier then:


Brownies!
Cheesecake!
Brownies!
Cheesecake!
Brownies!
Cheesecake!
Brownies!
Cheesecake!
Brownies!
Cheesecake!
Brownies!
Cheesecake!
Brownies!
Cheesecake!
Brownies!
Cheesecake!
Hyperbole!
Unfunny, repeated comment.
Brownies!
Cheesecake!
Brownies!
Cheesecake!
Brownies!
Cheesecake!
Brownies!
Cheesecake!
Brownies!
Cheesecake!
Brownies!
Cheesecake!
Brownies!
Cheesecake!
Brownies!
Cheesecake!
Hyperbole!

Heck, at least I've been putting up some true variety here. And besides, this thread is dimensions' equivilant of a chan forum anyway. Just as the Caturday thread is the equiviant of icanhascheezeburger.com
Heck, you'd probably ask the posters at the Caturday thread to stop posting pics of LOLcats, wouldn't you?

Just have fun man!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 31, 2008)

...suddenly interested in how vBulletin auto-modifies posts....

Types Carlin's seven words to see what happens. 

S__t
P__s
F__k
C__k
C__ks___r 
M___rf_____r
&
T*ts

______________________________________

Results after the edit: According to this software, Bolded CAPITAL letters are more offensive than feces.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my.... o.0 *faints*


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 31, 2008)

Fixed it in post BF.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 31, 2008)

One last request....

Cold we at least end "Thread" on post 2012? It would make me very happy.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 31, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> 2012








How bout no?


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 31, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *keeps wondering about which part of me she jumped upon...*



i has your dismembered right foot. i was sitting on it.
sowwy.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 31, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> How bout no?



Get behind me Getty Lee!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 31, 2008)

BingFox said:


> Just as the Caturday thread is the equiviant of icanhascheezeburger.com


What do you mean, "equivalent of"?
For the most part, it's the Dims _Reader's Digest Condensed Version_ of ICHC.com. Pretty much all of the content of that thread originates there (either linked directly or generated on their site).

-Rusty
(I IZ JOEZ SPLEEN. LOL)


----------



## mango (Jul 31, 2008)

*Hi.


I'm new here.




What ever happened to Kelligrl?








This thread is now complete.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i has your dismembered right foot. i was sitting on it.
> sowwy.


*checks to find a cake instead of the foot* :blink:

...*silence*

...*still silence*


Er...

Well, this explains my bad road holding, recently...

...*thinks*

Say, would you trade my foot for this used cake?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 31, 2008)

I'd to see this thread merged with the bump thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

Why ?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 31, 2008)

why can't we get a sticky thingie for the thread, that way everyone know its an important thread?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

That actually is a good question...


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 31, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Why ?



For the children. :bow:


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 31, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> For the children. :bow:


Won't somebody think of the children?!

-Rusty


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 31, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Won't somebody think of the children?!
> 
> -Rusty



Children are the hope for the future of this thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Won't somebody think of the children?!
> 
> -Rusty


You know, the children force themselves that often into my mind, even without asking, that I'm almost sick of thinking of them...


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 1, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> You know, the children force themselves that often into my mind, even without asking, that I'm almost sick of thinking of them...



They are pushy that way but they need us. Try to stifle those thoughts, Cousin Wolf, and think of the children some more. They are the future of this thread and they hold the key to life's pantry. :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

"Pushy", well, that's the decent way to describe it...
Problem is that they pushed me over the edge.


----------



## Amatrix (Aug 1, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *checks to find a cake instead of the foot* :blink:
> 
> ...*silence*
> 
> ...


as long as it is used pushy child cake.
:eat2:

im a wicked witch and im gonna eatchoo!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Gesundheit!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> They are pushy that way but they need us. Try to stifle those thoughts, Cousin Wolf, and think of the children some more. They are the future of this thread and* they hold the key to life's pantry*. :eat1:





Timberwolf said:


> "Pushy", well, that's the decent way to describe it...
> Problem is that they pushed me over the edge.



Wolfie....they control the food supply. That's enough said for me.....


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 1, 2008)

I think we found a commercial to sponser the thread:

No kids, no starving kids in the third world, no starving kids in the third world, no Sally Struthers crying. No Sally Struthers crying = Priceless.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wolfie....they control the food supply. That's enough said for me.....


Well... as long as I'm hanging on the edge of this abyss, I'm not sure if I need any food supply...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Well... as long as I'm hanging on the edge of this abyss, I'm not sure if I need any food supply...



Speak for yourself Mister........


*pushes Wolfie off the edge of the abyss and runs to the food supply*


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 1, 2008)

Rusty stares into the abyss.
The abyss stares back into him.
Neither much likes what they see.

-Rusty
(Throws TW a straight line)


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

*Uses the line feed to get out of the abyss again*


Not nice in there, really. But now I am hungry. Really hungry.
*Howls like a wolf and heads for the food supply*




(leaves Rusty a "Thank You" note on a blank check)


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 1, 2008)

This is where I hop in my carriage, return home.
Of course, on the way home, I, true to form, feed myself at Dennys.

-Rusty
<ESC>


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 1, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *Uses the line feed to get out of the abyss again*



This is where I join the feed line. :eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> This is where I hop in my carriage, return home.
> Of course, on the way home, I, true to form, feed myself at Dennys.
> 
> -Rusty
> <ESC>



*almost pushed Rusty into the abyss, too, until he mentioned Dennys.....* :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *almost pushed Rusty into the abyss, too, until he mentioned Dennys.....* :wubu:


I'd be careful, you've got yourself a pursuer...


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 2, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I'd be careful, you've got yourself a pursuer...


Yay! 
Now I can be pure, since how can one be pure unless one is also chased?

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Yay!
> Now I can be pure, since how can one be pure unless one is also chased?
> 
> -Rusty


Huh? :blink: I think I'm in the wrong movie, er thread... :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 2, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Huh? :blink: I think I'm in the wrong movie, er thread... :blink:





It's a Rusty thing........you wouldn't understand


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 3, 2008)

By the way, thanks to you people (I THINK it was this thread?) I made smothered hashbrowns this morning for the first time. OMG. It will NOT be the last!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 3, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> By the way, thanks to you people (I THINK it was this thread?) I made smothered hashbrowns this morning for the first time. OMG. It will NOT be the last!



:wubu: 








I should be angry that you didn't save me some.......or at least post pics!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 3, 2008)

I meant to take pics - but I ate it all before I could get around to it. :blush: 

They weren't real hash browns anyway. All we had were tater tots. So I made some of those, melted cheese over them, and then smothered them in sauteed onions and white gravy. SO DELICIOUS.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 3, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's a Rusty thing........you wouldn't understand


It's punnatural.
Be glad you don't understand.

-Rusty
SPOILER ALERT!!! 


Pun was on the phrase "Pure and Chaste"
(and, yeah, if I have to explain it's not funny.)


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 3, 2008)

I wouldn't understand, either.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 3, 2008)

I COULD understand...but I WON'T.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 3, 2008)

I would have understood. It's too late now.

BTW BBMe, them smothered tater tots sound _delicious!_


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 3, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> white gravy. SO DELICIOUS.



are we still talking about my rocket sauce? now in extra virgin!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's a Rusty thing........you wouldn't understand





CleverBomb said:


> It's punnatural.
> Be glad you don't understand.
> 
> -Rusty
> ...


I see... Well, actually, I'm still not sure if I'm glad I don't understand (as you say).
I agree with you that jokes/puns that have to be explained, lose their funny/punny point. These are the moments I curse my limited vocabulary.
On the other hand I still don't see the connection between
this:


Timberwolf said:


> I'd be careful, you've got yourself a pursuer...


(which was directed at GEF) and this:


CleverBomb said:


> Yay!
> Now I can be pure, since how can one be pure unless one is also chased?
> 
> -Rusty


(After looking up the meaning I got the pun, thanx for being merciful with me)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 3, 2008)

Eh Wolfie....I'm just trying to get myself some free hashbrowns....stop being so serious in the unserious thread  


Now let's move on to the REALLY important things.....

Wolfie.....do YOU have a big..........pile of hashbrowns? :batting:




Post pix plz kthx






and I do mean a BIG PILE OF HASHBROWNS....not some woman's tater tots......


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

Huh?  Me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

Erm, what? Serious? Unserious thread? I always thought this would be the thread. Neither serious nor unserious. Maybe dangerous for our mental health, but serious?

Pics, you say? Well, there is a big problem at that. My camera refuses to take pics of hashbrowns or tater tots. Just switches off if I hit the shutter release.
(On the other hand, we don't have real hashbrowns or tater tots over here...) :blink:

Besides that, I'm still wondering if Rusty had been speaking for you, GEF, or for himself...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 3, 2008)

Rusty can speak for me anytime...... :batting:


He's cool like that


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 3, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Rusty can speak for me anytime...... :batting:
> 
> 
> He's cool like that


Though it's seldom necessary, as GEF can speak quite eloquently on her own behalf. 

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 3, 2008)

See what I mean about the coolness?


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 3, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> (On the other hand, we don't have real hashbrowns or tater tots over here...)



What do you have there that are *like* hash browns or tater tots, but *aren't* hash browns or tater tots? I mean this as a serious question about food.

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> What do you have there that are *like* hash browns or tater tots, but *aren't* hash browns or tater tots? I mean this as a serious question about food.
> 
> -Rusty


Well, at least we have something similar to the hashbrowns.
You might know them as latkas or potato pancakes. 
And there are also the swiss Rosti, which seem to be a thicker version of the hashbrowns. (Possibly their ancestors, who knows?)

Well, the tater tots seem to be unique, the only thing coming somewhat near would be croquettes, as they have a similar form and size (but in fact, that's all they have in common...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> See what I mean about the coolness?


Well, as I've recently had an update on my second pair of eyes, I actually did see that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 3, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, at least we have something similar to the hashbrowns.
> You might know them as latkas or potato pancakes.
> And there are also the swiss Rosti, which seem to be a thicker version of the hashbrowns. (Possibly their ancestors, who knows?)
> 
> Well, the tater tots seem to be unique, the only thing coming somewhat near would be croquettes, as they have a similar form and size (but in fact, that's all they have in common...)



Those croquettes you speak of... are they anything like Spanish croquetas? I'm betting they're the same thing. They were the one thing in tapas that I *always* loved when I was living in Spain.

ETA:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Those croquettes you speak of... are they anything like Spanish croquetas? I'm betting they're the same thing. They were the one thing in tapas that I *always* loved when I was living in Spain.
> 
> ETA:
> *pic*


Oh, you can get them in many variations... Some are made of mashed potatoes, others from meat...
Here's a link...

(If we go on like this, I fear this thread will be moved to the foodee board... )


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 4, 2008)

Cheesecake and Hashbrowns

Some say the thread will end in cheesecake,
Some say in hashbrowns.
From what I've tasted of desire
I hold with those who favor cheesecake.
But if it had to perish twice,
I think I know enough of taste
To say that for destruction hashbrowns
Are also great
And would suffice.

-- Robert Frost (to tired, and dead, to make it rhyme)


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 4, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, at least we have something similar to the hashbrowns.
> You might know them as latkas or potato pancakes.
> And there are also the swiss Rosti, which seem to be a thicker version of the hashbrowns. (Possibly their ancestors, who knows?)
> 
> Well, the tater tots seem to be unique, the only thing coming somewhat near would be croquettes, as they have a similar form and size (but in fact, that's all they have in common...)


Actually, that does sound tasty.
Thanks!

-Rusty
(the more you know...)


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 4, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Those croquettes you speak of... are they anything like Spanish croquetas? I'm betting they're the same thing. They were the one thing in tapas that I *always* loved when I was living in Spain.
> 
> ETA:


In four words:
Om
Nom
Nom
Nom.



There's a really good tapas restaurant in Vegas that I went to with The Young Lady In Question the last time I visited. Now I know something else we'll have to get the next time we're there. Cool!

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome...


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Aug 4, 2008)

Greatest thread ever - not Jeff the Comic Book guy


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 4, 2008)

Lets do a thread salute to Nelson Muntz <HAHA>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 4, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Cheesecake and Hashbrowns
> 
> Some say the thread will end in cheesecake,
> Some say in hashbrowns.
> ...



You are soooooooo lucky there isn't an "unrep" button because I would sooooooo use it on you for all this trash talk the ending of cheesecake and hashbrowns  



snuggletiger said:


> Lets do a thread salute to Nelson Muntz <HAHA>




Who?
And where are my hashbrowns, Mr Man?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 4, 2008)

the hashbrows are with TLW and they are zinging down the interstate system.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

:blink: Did you have to tell it? 

Rats! *starts into the interstellar system*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 4, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> the hashbrows are with TLW and they are zinging down the interstate system.




Okay okay....now two things to explain to me....who is Muntz and what is TLW? :doh:


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Okay okay....now two things to explain to me....who is Muntz and what is TLW? :doh:


Muntz is a Simpsons reference, and TLW is The Last Word from the eponymous thread.

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Something similar. The thread is right, though...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 4, 2008)

I do so like the Simpsons......














and the Carpenters....... :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Donuts, anyone?


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 5, 2008)

Compromise?

It claims to be a cheesecake donut...


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 5, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Compromise?
> 
> It claims to be a cheesecake donut...


Now that's compromise we can believe in.

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah... If it were made of brownie dough, it would be quite perfect, what do you think?


----------



## Mishty (Aug 5, 2008)

Fried Ice Cream Blast from Sonic

Fried mac and cheese
Fried cheese cake
fried caramel apples
fried....ice cream sundaes?

:wubu::eat1::eat2::smitten: 

View attachment 2734155898_3b973ba661.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Mmmm, fried brains... :eat2:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 6, 2008)

I apologize for this.

Fried Brain Burger.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow. :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 6, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Wow. :doh:



I blame you.....


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 6, 2008)

now if we could have some bananas foster & cherry Jubilee with a rousing chorus of Alexanders Ragtime Band, boy we'd be in clover.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 6, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> I apologize for this.
> 
> Fried Brain Burger.



Bran is pretty good. I never had it fried in a burger before tho. _*already ate half the burger _


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I blame you.....


Why is everybody always clickin' on me? 


Santaclear said:


> Bran is pretty good. I never had it fried in a burger before tho. _*already ate half the burger _


As I said before...


Timberwolf said:


> Wow. :doh:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I blame you.....



Save your blame for gooogle and the instant imagery GEF!!! The brains were inevitable. 

To quote der Babelfish : Der Wolf soll nicht tadeln!

Translated back from Japanese (oder Nipponese):"The wolf is not blames!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

Now there is just the question whom I shouldn't blame... :huh:

Babelfish seems to be worse than this game you call chinese whispers/russian scandal... :doh:

(strange names, IMO... we call it "silent mail")


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 7, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Save your blame for gooogle and the instant imagery GEF!!! The brains were inevitable.
> 
> Translated back from Japanese (oder Nipponese):"The wolf is not blames!"



Oh, so does this mean that you want a pieceof my..................... blame?!?!  

How is this for some instant google imagery.......







SHUT YO MOUTH!!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't turn this into the Blame Thread, people. Don't spoil my bran.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

It had been spoiled before you got to eat it...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 7, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> It had been spoiled before you got to eat it...




Who asked you?!?! Don't make me blame you again.........


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't sport my bran. Who was that I saw sporting my bran? 

Don't even try it.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, so does this mean that you want a pieceof my..................... blame?!?!
> 
> How is this for some instant google imagery.......



The google dom provided is far too svelte...I prefer the associative icon (i.e. you) to some sticks with a whip.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Who asked you?!?! Don't make me blame you again.........


I'm innocent... Really. You can't blame me.



Santaclear said:


> Don't sport my bran. Who was that I saw sporting my bran?
> 
> Don't even try it.


It's sporting itself.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 8, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> The google dom provided is far too svelte...I prefer the associative icon (i.e. you) to some sticks with a whip.



Oh be careful......I carry a big whip baby 




Timberwolf said:


> I'm innocent... Really. You can't blame me.
> 
> It's sporting itself.



I'm in charge....I blame whomever I want


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 8, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> I apologize for this.
> 
> Fried Brain Burger.



Thanks for posting about these Bran Burgers, pdgujer, they're great! :eat2:  Oddly crunchy tho.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 8, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Thanks for posting about these Bran Burgers, pdgujer, they're great! :eat2:  Oddly crunchy tho.



I'm glad you like them. They're PETA approved. 

Posts metacomment to a different thread which makes only marginal sense in "Thread".


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 8, 2008)

What do vegetarian zombies eat?

Graaaaiiiiinsss....

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> What do vegetarian zombies eat?
> 
> Graaaaiiiiinsss....
> 
> -Rusty





You surely do deserve a good whipping for this joke......



I promise you will like like it :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh be careful......I carry a big whip baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think PETA would allow you to blame a wolf without reason?


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 9, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You surely do deserve a good whipping for this joke......
> 
> 
> 
> I promise you will like like it :batting:


Ya think? 

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Do you think PETA would allow you to blame a wolf without reason?



I got enough whip to go around for them too. I'm the only one that does any allowing around here.....



CleverBomb said:


> Ya think?
> 
> -Rusty




I know


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 9, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I got enough *cool *whip to go around for them too.
> I know



Fixed yer typo.

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I got enough whip to go around for them too. *I'm the only one that does any allowing around here.....
> *
> 
> 
> I know


Sorry, but that's illegal.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2008)

You ain't sorry yet Wolfie........


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

Should there be a reason? :huh:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 10, 2008)

Contracts Clay Aiken to read "Thread" for retroactive distribution on 8-track tape.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't understand a word, but that's okay, as I can't know everything.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 10, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Contracts Clay Aiken to read "Thread" for retroactive distribution on 8-track tape.



spiteful post about not liking his attitude towards Clay Aiken or his music.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

Writes a post that reads as if the poster would sit in front of his screen with a raised eyebrow... :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 10, 2008)

Writes outraged post about wanting to poke him in the eye under the raised brow


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> spiteful post about not liking his attitude towards Clay Aiken or his music.....


Equally spiteful post about faeries and elves sticking together...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Writes outraged post about wanting to poke him in the eye under the raised brow


Writes an angry post about wearing an eyepatch and what he thinks where she actually should stick her finger.



pdgujer148 said:


> Equally spiteful post about faeries and elves sticking together...


Shows himself surprised that said folks should be adhesive.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 10, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Shows himself surprised that said folks should be adhesive.


It's not adhesion, it's animal magnetism.

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 10, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Equally spiteful post about faeries and elves sticking together...



Makes snide remarks about jealous people......


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> It's not adhesion, it's animal magnetism.
> 
> -Rusty


Faeries & Elves? Interesting animals... :blink: Though, on the other hand, we're animals, too... :blink:


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 10, 2008)

Methinks you people are all jealous that this thread is not a full cloth.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 10, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Faeries & Elves? Interesting animals... :blink: Though, on the other hand, we're animals, too... :blink:




Makes another round about post on the evils of twisted logic........


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 10, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Methinks you people are all jealous that this thread is not a full cloth.



makes post about being angry at the reps gods again......


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Makes snide remarks about jealous people......



Makes jealous remarks about snide people


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 10, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Makes jealous remarks about snide people




Implies that he is ornamental and needs to only post pics of himself...... :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Makes another round about post on the evils of twisted logic........


Points out in a lengthy, winding post that his logic is neither evil nor twisted - it just looks like that because life is neither logical nor straight - and least of all good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 11, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Points out in a lengthy, winding post that his logic is neither evil nor twisted - it just looks like that because life is neither logical nor straight - and least of all good.



Points out what a fine example of twisted logic his post is.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

Gives an even better example while trying to disprove her. :blink:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 11, 2008)

Doesn't post because he is afraid that the Fairy will be spiteful, or whip him, or un-rep him or somesuch.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

Posts because he doesn't fear fairies.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 12, 2008)

Whines about feeling left out. (Then don't post another thing for days and wonders why no one responds to post.)

 Punkin


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 12, 2008)

talks about someone's operation


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> talks about someone's operation


feels reminded of his finger which still feels weird


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 12, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Doesn't post because he is afraid that the Fairy will be spiteful, or whip him, or un-rep him or somesuch.



Suspects he really likes her brand of punishment....... 



Timberwolf said:


> Posts because he doesn't fear fairies.



Suspects he likes it, too........ 



Punkin1024 said:


> Whines about feeling left out. (Then don't post another thing for days and wonders why no one responds to post.) Punkin



Welcome to the Thread, Punkin!!  





snuggletiger said:


> talks about someone's operation




hints around for more pics of hashbrowns and cheesecake..... :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

Don't forget the brownies...






Some Cheesecake?





Hashbrowns, anyone?


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 12, 2008)

posts long rambling speech about the medicinal values of gingerale.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Don't forget the brownies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Makes long, well thought-out post about what a fantastic guy Timberwolf is after all......


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Posts because he doesn't fear fairies.


Posts a picture of a non-threatening ferry.




Looks to be a Jumbo MkII class, but I can't make the name out.

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> posts long rambling speech about the medicinal values of gingerale.


Wonders why noone talks about the medicinal values of bitter lemon...



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Makes long, well thought-out post about what a fantastic guy Timberwolf is after all......


:blush: Feels tempted to post more food pics.



CleverBomb said:


> Posts a picture of a non-threatening ferry.
> *pic of a ferry*
> Looks to be a Jumbo MkII class, but I can't make the name out.
> 
> -Rusty


Is impressed by that big ferry.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Is impressed by that big ferry.




Feels like she is really slacking not to be the first one to mention the big..........ferry :blush:


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 12, 2008)

I thought of you when I saw that ferry and all those big, hard buildings, GEF.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Feels like she is really slacking not to be the first one to mention the big..........ferry :blush:


Something something size of the ferry... something something ocean. 

-Rusty
(Will be vacationing in Seattle fairly soon)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Suspects he really likes her brand of punishment.......



Concedes the point. However, still is slightly afraid of Aiken adhesions. 

Leaves this and runs away...






Bright Circles Cheesecake from Neiman Marcus: Pistachio butter cake and chocolate decadence cake with pistachio butter cream and orange chocolate ganache.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)

That picture made me crave for some Berliners (the pastry kind...)


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> That picture made me crave for some Berliners (the pastry kind...)



Not the JFK kind? ("Ich bin ein Berliner")

Joke may not translate. In America JFK was accused of saying that he was a creme-puff. However, most non-partisan translators say that the idiomatic translation was correct.

Tidbit: In Northern Wisconsin a "Berliner" is called a "Bismarck"; in Duluth it is called a "jelly donut", in Minneapolis is is called a "Crispy Creme". F%@k those guys!

"Ich bin ein Berliner!"


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 13, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Posts a picture of a non-threatening ferry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Five mutes later...






Ferrys are always suspect. Whips, accidents, and stuff...


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 13, 2008)

Man, those pastries look really good. :eat2:

_*tries to think up some joke involving the sinking ferry

*totally doesn't get pdgujer's JFK reference

*worries about thread_


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 13, 2008)

_*Now understands after Googling_ "JFK 'Ich bin ein Berliner,'" _and vaguely remembers it, returning with a pic of JFK giving his famous speech in Berlin, June 26, 1963. Thanks pdgujer._ 

View attachment JFK_speech_lch_bin_ein_berliner_1-3.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Not the JFK kind? ("Ich bin ein Berliner")
> 
> Joke may not translate. In America JFK was accused of saying that he was a creme-puff. However, most non-partisan translators say that the idiomatic translation was correct.
> 
> ...


Nah, not the JFK kind...





I actually read about that story not long ago... 
And in some way this thought could come to your mind in german, too... (the inhabitants of Berlin are called "Berliner", too... )

It is quite intersting how many people we seem to be eating in Germany...
(the inhabitants of Berlin and Hamburg, Americans...)





These are called "Amerikaner" (Americans) :eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 13, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Not the JFK kind? ("Ich bin ein Berliner")
> 
> Tidbit: In Northern Wisconsin a "Berliner" is called a "Bismarck"; in Duluth it is called a "jelly donut", in Minneapolis is is called a "Crispy Creme".
> "Ich bin ein Berliner!"



I don't care what they're called, the look absolutely yummy!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, that's what they are...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I thought of you when I saw that ferry and all those big, hard buildings, GEF.





CleverBomb said:


> Something something size of the ferry... something something ocean.
> 
> -Rusty
> (Will be vacationing in Seattle fairly soon)



My work here is done  



pdgujer148 said:


> Concedes the point. However, still is slightly afraid of Aiken adhesions.
> 
> Leaves this and runs away...
> 
> ...



Looks like all that whipping is paying off for me :wubu:



pdgujer148 said:


> Five mutes later...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said that all could handle my brand......  



Timberwolf said:


> These are called "Amerikaner" (Americans) :eat2:



Makes yet another long, well-thought out post about what a great guy Timberwolf is because he has big.............pastry


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 13, 2008)

I wish I had a winchell doughnut


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)

One of those?




Or this one?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 15, 2008)

Asks if someone can explain what this "rep" system is that everyone has been talking about. (Neglects to do a forum search for the 1/2 dozen threads asking the same question.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Explains the whole rep thingie once more, with pigtures and links and all...

(And is utterly surprised when this post gets moved to a sticky thread of its own showing up on all boards) :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Asks if someone can explain what this "rep" system is that everyone has been talking about. (Neglects to do a forum search for the 1/2 dozen threads asking the same question.)



*giggles as a hard breeze blows daddio's kilt up......*


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 15, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Five mutes later...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My ship has finally come in!
I just didn't realize it was going to be Teh Failboat.

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *giggles as a hard breeze blows daddio's kilt up......*


:blink: That must have been a really strong breeze... like a hurricane or so...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> My ship has finally come in!
> I just didn't realize it was going to be Teh Failboat.
> 
> -Rusty


Well, at least it made it into the harbor...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 18, 2008)

Pokes "Thread" with a stick to see if it is still alive...

Contemplates summoning a Z!^#@S for old times sake, but forgets a key invocation. Something to do with leather, sulfur, old spice, and the choke of burning tires.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 18, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *giggles as a hard breeze blows daddio's kilt up......*



Develops a complex wondering why this would make GEF giggle. :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Pokes "Thread" with a stick to see if it is still alive...
> 
> Contemplates summoning a Z!^#@S for old times sake, but forgets a key invocation. Something to do with leather, sulfur, old spice, and the choke of burning tires.


Yowch! Thread bit me! Never poke a sleeping thread! 
They don't mind if you bump them, but get aggressive if you poke them.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 18, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Develops a complex wondering why this would make GEF giggle. :blush:




*wonders if Daddy-oh is one of those people that has yet to realize that I am a wicked, wicked........oh-so-wicked...........woman.......*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 19, 2008)

Congratulations GEF! I just noticed you've "ascended to the highest level" of rep. Woohoo!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah. Now it's for all to see that she's a star...

This to celebrate:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 19, 2008)

Awwwwwww thanks :wubu: :blush:


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 19, 2008)

*tries to smoke _thread_


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

Uh oh... Smoking thread appears to have worse side effects than smoking pot while having some lysergic acid diethylamide... :blink:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *wonders if Daddy-oh is one of those people that has yet to realize that I am a wicked, wicked........oh-so-wicked...........woman.......*



Suspects that GEF may be a wicked, wicked woman.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

Suspects GEF to be the wicked fairy of the west...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Suspects GEF to be the wicked fairy of the west...




No, no.....I am the GOOD fairy of the north.......... see? 












Btw, Fairies always know how to make good use out of their wands......


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

I can't deny a certain resemblance... though, it could be your sister...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2008)

Don't make me paddle you with my fairy wand........that might mess up my hair :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

Well... I hope you allow me not to comment this...  :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2008)

Allowing you to comment would be relinquishing my control, now wouldn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

:blink: Control? Me?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2008)

Control.........you

Yes, that was what I was trying to do....









Don't pretend you don't like it.........


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

Why, the attempt isn't punishable, as we say over here... 


I don't pretend nothing...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have figured out the fairy's evil plot...






Apparently if she sacrifices an elf each wolf she controls will have deathtouch.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

At first, she'll have to be able to control me...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 21, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> I have figured out the fairy's evil plot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Timberwolf said:


> At first, she'll have to be able to control me...




I have to find that sacrificial elf first........






How YOU doing pdguger? :batting:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 21, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have to find that sacrificial elf first........
> 
> How YOU doing pdguger? :batting:



I'm doing well. Thank you for asking. 






....

....

(wait...a...second...)

OH NO! RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 21, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> I'm doing well. Thank you for asking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meow :batting: 













Oh how I am STILL laughing :happy: :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Meow :batting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can hear her laughing... over here! :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 22, 2008)

Who gave you permission to laugh? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

Heh. Guess who. I laugh if I want to, without asking for permission.

Besides, what made you think I'd be laughing?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 22, 2008)

I will allow you this public outburst to save face.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 22, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> I have figured out the fairy's evil plot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the Elf is going on here?

-Rusty
"Any sufficiently advanced card game is indistinguishable from Magic" - A.C. Clarke


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I will allow you this public outburst to save face.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Posts a long, sad post about how people aren't able to communicate with each other.
(All talking, but noone actually speaking)


----------



## LalaCity (Aug 25, 2008)

Where are the bandwidth police when you need them?

:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

They're just knockin' at your door...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 25, 2008)

The bandwidth police don't have permission to knock......


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Not at your door, silly.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 26, 2008)

Knockin' on the thread door.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Could be, yes... But maybe at your door, you never know...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 26, 2008)

You don't have permission to speculate.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you give out permissions?

(Not that I'd actually be interested...)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it permissions that you want me to give out?   





yes, yes, I really am this bad....... :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

What else do you have to offer? Cookies?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 26, 2008)

I have to view your cheesecake............your BIG cheesecake...........before I will show you my cookies :batting:


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is it permissions that you want me to give out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In addition to the unripened fruit causing digestive issues, it's also been known to stain one's face while eating them. 
So be careful -- you're old enough you dont need a persimmons lip.

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

Persimmons? I thought that would be called genesimmons... :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have to view your cheesecake............your BIG cheesecake...........before I will show you my cookies :batting:


I hope this one's big enough...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 28, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I hope this one's big enough...



You can see I have already sampled a wedge.....it will do.....for now  :bow:


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 28, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Persimmons? I thought that would be called genesimmons... :huh:


I
Wanna rock and roll all night
And part of every day.

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> I
> Wanna rock and roll all night
> And party every day.
> 
> -Rusty


Fixed it for you.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 29, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Fixed it for you.


Hey, it's too loud ('cause I'm too old) and I need to sleep *some*time!

-Rusty
(Tattoo Detective)
Yes, that's a mondergreen of a Devo lyric.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

Sleep? What's that? Something edible, like, let's say, cheesecake?   

I'm still trying to find a way to produce a bigger cheesecake...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 29, 2008)

Shush....it's time for more cheesecake :batting:


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 29, 2008)

and nobody shared with me


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> and nobody shared with me


If you want to get your share, you ought to be quick...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 29, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> and nobody shared with me



I have shared plenty with you...... :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2008)

Cheesecake?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 4, 2008)

Why, yes, I'd love some cheesecake! Thank you.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2008)

Well...come.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

Now they're all gone...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

And they took all the cheesecake, brownies and hashbrowns with them...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 8, 2008)

HEY! Those were gifts!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm speaking of those I still had in storage, not those I already gave away... :huh:


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 9, 2008)

Where the cheesecake go


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

If you find the brownies, you might possibly find the cheesecake, too. And I guess the hashbrowns won't be far...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 9, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm speaking of those I still had in storage, not those I already gave away... :huh:



Oh so you HAVE been holding back on me......


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 10, 2008)

Over conceptualized? Trying to hard? Just dumb?


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 10, 2008)

oh, that's classic.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 10, 2008)

Whisper to me of cheesecake in the night, O Burger O'Brains.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 10, 2008)

_cheesecake...... in the night........_


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh so you HAVE been holding back on me......


No... They had just arrived... and were gone before I was able to take a closer look at them...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Over conceptualized? Trying to hard? Just dumb?


You want my brain? Sorry, but you're a little too late. My brain is gone. It went that way. *points to the exit*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Over conceptualized? Trying to hard? Just dumb?


.


Errrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmm...haven't you been paying attention?

You can HAVE all the stupid brains you want........just LEAVE MY CHEESECAKE AND HASHBROWNS ALONE!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm still wondering how they (whoever that may be) managed to carry away all that stuff without being noticed...


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 11, 2008)

*sneaks in* *snatches cheesecake* *runs away (slowly)*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice try. But that one's just decoration...

(I'm still waiting for the new delivery...)


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 11, 2008)

Didnt taste like decoration to me


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

:blink: :huh: :blink: 


What the hell is going on here?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 11, 2008)

You have gone and down it NOW Wolfie.....allowing our cheesecake to be pilfered......


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 12, 2008)

Don't fritter away your cheesecakes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

You know... there are things happening here which I simply don't understand...
A load of food, so big that you would gain 50 lbs by simply looking at it, vanishes without any sign (except some leftover crumbs)...
A plastic decoration cake turns into a real one... 
An entire delivery of cakes seems to be made of plastic... Here - just take a look! :blink: :huh:

If this (and all the other) cake(s) should be real and edible, my sincere apologies... 

I'll have to consider going insane, then...


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> :blink: :huh: :blink:
> 
> 
> What the hell is going on here?




I stoled your cheezcake!!

lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

Uhm... I noticed that... But said cake wasn't thought to be real... It should've been some plastic cake (which usually isn't edible)...


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You have gone and down it NOW Wolfie.....allowing our cheesecake to be pilfered......


Yes... a plastic cake that turned into a real one... 
*hops away like a mad rabbit*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 12, 2008)

Don't make me angry......

There is NOTHING like angry people on the intranets......


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 12, 2008)

Except many, many more angry people in the interwebs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 13, 2008)

Now I'm absolutely scared. :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:

*hides in an old WWII air-raid shelter*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 13, 2008)

*locks him in and laughs wickedly*


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 13, 2008)

ummmmm *crazy look* that dont look like no cheeeeeeeeeze cake!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 13, 2008)

Uh oh....it's looking like Wolfie is going to have show us his big..........cheesecake


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Uh oh....it's looking like Wolfie is going to have show us his big..........cheesecake


He's got several months supply of cheesecake in there. 
They were serious about that back in the day.

-Rusty
(We cannot allow a cheesecake gap!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 13, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> He's got several months supply of cheesecake in there.
> They were serious about that back in the day.
> 
> -Rusty
> (We cannot allow a cheesecake gap!)


 THis means that YOU have to show yours now


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> THis means that YOU have to show yours now


I am aware of all internet traditions and also of literary conventions in which warning of the potential of a cheescake gap indicates a willingness to show one's own cheesecake.

But here I was not.

It seems to me that what your are about is, well, sort of questionable.

Can you please expand on the idea your propose that insisting on showing a cheesecake is a fair thing to do.

Most people would find it, absent a reasonable explanation, to be very strange.


-Rusty
(Go ahead, chase down the source of that. It's actually quite amusing.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2008)

Stop being shy........and difficult Rusty................



Shut it and show your cheesecake


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Stop being shy........and difficult Rusty................
> 
> 
> 
> Shut it and show your cheesecake


Do _you_ have a cheesecake to show?
'cause if you don't have a cheesecake, and I do, forum standards of conduct forbid my showing it.
-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Do _you_ have a cheesecake to show?
> 'cause if you don't have a cheesecake, and I do, forum standards of conduct forbid my showing it.
> -Rusty



Oh Rusty.....you and I BOTH know I have shown my cheesecake around these parts plenty of times


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh Rusty.....you and I BOTH know I have shown my cheesecake around these parts plenty of times


Oh, ok... just getting my euphemisms straight.

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2008)

No worries....I know how to keep it straight, Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> No worries....I know how to keep it straight, Rusty


Must...not...succumb...to...straight...line.

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 14, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Must...not...succumb...to...straight...line.
> 
> -Rusty


ah, what the heck.
_That's what SHE said!_





-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2008)

Rusty, don't threaten your hero status in my eyes with Rick Assclown pics......


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Rusty, don't threaten your hero status in my eyes with Rick Assclown pics......


I don't plan on doing that again.

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2008)

Good....I like keeping you straight


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Good....I like keeping you straight


And it's appreciated. 

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2008)

Now, this seems to be really straight forward...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 15, 2008)

Uhmmmm.......

Bump?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2008)

Er... The bump thread is right around the corner, second door on the left...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 15, 2008)

I really have nothing to say, I just wanted to post in "Thread" because I haven't posted here in a while. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh, hai. I can has cheezburger?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 15, 2008)

Just dropping by to make sure everything is still straight........


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

Ever seen a straight banana? :blink:


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 16, 2008)

Nope i havent seen a straight banana...do you have one?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 16, 2008)

Post pix o nanner plz kthxbye


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Post pix o nanner plz kthxbye








You _did_ ask.

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

- no comment -




(ROTFIHL)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 16, 2008)

that's because no one gave you permission to comment


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 17, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> that's because no one gave you permission to comment



Well, actually, I did... 

I said, "Speak, boy!"

He said, "Roo! Roo! Roo! Roo! Roo! Roo! Roo!"

I said, "Good boy. GOOD BOY!! Wanna shake? Wanna shake paws?"

...and he just stared at me--all existential and moody.

He said: "What? Like I have palsy? I don't do that. I'm a wolf. I bark and horde cheesecakes and shit."

I said, "No, you ninny, shake my hand like you were a person."

He said, "I can't do that."

I said, "No? Why?"

He said, "Well, first of all, I don't have a thumb. Lacking that I can't exactly shake anything. Best case, I can slap you five, but the concept of "giving you paw" is entirely too revolting to me.

I said, "I have a MilkBone."

He said, "Regardless of whether you horde a stash of gluten and tallow yummy does not mitigate my stance that the grasping of anthropomorphically idealized digits is demeaning and absurd to my species,"

I said, "So whatever, shake"

He said, "[No Comment]'"

That's were you came in.

Moral: There's no reasoning with a wolf


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

You should have talked to me last night...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 17, 2008)

Were you straight last night?  :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

As straight as a werewolf...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 17, 2008)

Does that mean you have big......................fangs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmm... I think I'll leave that to your imagination.

Some cheesecake?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 18, 2008)

You have to ask?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

I thought it would be polite...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 19, 2008)

It seems that the Wolfman has certainly learned the fine art of tempting/pleasing fairies..... :batting: :wubu: :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm a quick learner, usually...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 20, 2008)

What ever should I give you in return for those luscious, big.........cheesecakes? :batting:


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 20, 2008)

Those are really good cheesecake shots, Cousin Wolf.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What ever should I give you in return for those luscious, big.........cheesecakes? :batting:


Take your time to find out. I am patient.







Santaclear said:


> Those are really good cheesecake shots, Cousin Wolf.


Thanx. :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 21, 2008)

O. M. F. G. 

You got me with that one, T.W.

:eat2:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 21, 2008)

>



KILLER CRAB CHEESECAKE!!!

Can't you see that this is a trick!!!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 21, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> KILLER CRAB CHEESECAKE!!!
> 
> Can't you see that this is a trick!!!



Have mercy.

Lord, have mercy.

Wow.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> KILLER CRAB CHEESECAKE!!!
> 
> Can't you see that this is a trick!!!


Nope. It's just a simple chocolate cheesecake... No traps. No monsters.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Nope. It's just a simple chocolate cheesecake... No traps. No monsters.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


>


Interesting... I thought I posted it in a new post... :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 21, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Take your time to find out. I am patient.



What if I like it quick and dirty?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Quick & dirty, you say? Hmmm... 


Does that mean you're a messy eater?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

I wanna see another picture of this cheesecake. :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

It's not the same cake, though... But it looks yummy, nonetheless... :eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness! You all are killing me with all the luscious cheesecake pictures! Guess I'm gonna have to pull out my Mom's favorite cheesecake recipe and make some! Or, I could cheat a little and just whip up some Cherry Cream Cheese Pie.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Like this one?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Oh my goodness! You all are killing me with all the luscious cheesecake pictures! Guess I'm gonna have to pull out my Mom's favorite cheesecake recipe and make some! Or, I could cheat a little and just whip up some Cherry Cream Cheese Pie.
> 
> ~Punkin





Timberwolf said:


> Like this one?



You two are an evil duo when you get together......


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Are we? :huh: 

How about some cheescake on a stick?






I think we're totally innocent...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 23, 2008)

la lala lala! (skipping in to say hi)! Guess what? My hubby must have ESP because he brought home cheesecake! Woohoo! We are celebrating finally getting our "economic stimulus" check...after months of paperwork and doubts that we'd ever see a penny. Sigh, it has been a day of good news!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> la lala lala! (skipping in to say hi)! Guess what? My hubby must have ESP because he brought home cheesecake! Woohoo! We are celebrating finally getting our "economic stimulus" check...after months of paperwork and doubts that we'd ever see a penny. Sigh, it has been a day of good news!
> 
> ~Punkin




He gave you a big cheesecake? :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 23, 2008)

You don't play fair Wolfie......I like that  :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 23, 2008)

Y'all are so mean...I want cheesecake so badly right now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry, I can't help it, girls... I have to post cheesecake pics, even if they look like lollipops. :doh:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, I'm never gonna be able to do my "dig up the 2 year old dead thread post" if you guys keep posting here


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry... I guess you have to wait another year before this thread dies - assuming it will ever die. (Which I honestly doubt...)


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 24, 2008)

...take a while. I mean, after all...


Google Images said:


> Showing:[All image sizes] Results *1 - 20* of about *1,430,000* for *cheesecake*








-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, my search showed about 1,650,000 pics... :blink:
But I don't think I will use them all...






But it's really fascinating how many different types of cheesecake one can find... (including recipes...)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Sorry... I guess you have to wait another year before this thread dies - assuming it will ever die. (Which I honestly doubt...)



Taps foot while looking at watch... Alright, as long as you keep posting these cheesecake pics, I don't think I'll mind the wait :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 24, 2008)

Stop looking at my..............cheesecake Daddio.......


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Oh, my search showed about 1,650,000 pics... :blink:
> But I don't think I will use them all...
> 
> 
> ...


Different default browser settings might make the difference there.
Sill plenty of photos though.

-Rusty


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Stop looking at my..............cheesecake Daddio.......



Hey hey, I'm just looking. I must say you have some mighty fine looking cheesecake too


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Taps foot while looking at watch... Alright, as long as you keep posting these cheesecake pics, I don't think I'll mind the wait :eat2:


Watchout where you're tapping your foot... You might tap the cheesecake.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 25, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Watchout where you're tapping your foot... You might tap the cheesecake.









(so there)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Ew .


----------



## rockhound225 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have no idea what's going on...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2008)

rockhound225 said:


> I have no idea what's going on...



pdgujer is about to be severely punished for his cheesecake blasphemy......


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> pdgujer is about to be severely punished for his cheesecake blasphemy......


Yes .


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 27, 2008)

Try an stop me! Warrauuggghhh!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 27, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Try an stop me! Warrauuggghhh!



Oh, so I gotta go through this again? I know what you really want.......


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 27, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


>



Oh, my God. It's Saturday night. I'm home alone. And there's a life-sized picture of the world's most obscenely succulent cheesecake staring at me from my computer screen.

I haven't had a good dessert in weeks.  Sob.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 28, 2008)

Wolfie certainly does give good..............dessert  :wubu:



He is on vacation until Oct 13 - can this thread still survive?


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh, so I gotta go through this again? I know what you really want.......



Well, if you can deliver on option #2 I might stop my rampage. 

Until then then I have a certain KILLER CRAB cheesecake to vanquish!

Murrragguagh!!!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm going to take advantage of Timberwolf's absence and post absolutely no pics of cheesecake. (He did post some really amazing ones tho.) :eat2:

A friend and I were discussing this tonight. Is cheesecake a sort of women's hidden language? Do women tend to get excited at the mere mention of cheesecake, salivating whenever they see it and worrying that they would lose control around an unlimited supply? And is cheesecake love different between the sexes? Is it mainly a fat womany thing? Or a girly/womany thing?

Are men just lukewarm on the cheesecake question, that they could take it or leave it? Or do they love/like cheesecake as much as women do? 

I know I love cheesecake.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47714


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 28, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Well, if you can deliver on option #2 I might stop my rampage.
> 
> Until then then I have a certain KILLER CRAB cheesecake to vanquish!
> 
> Murrragguagh!!!!!




Wha???? You flash me with your big........brownie????? You want pics of my boobs or something? eh? What kind of gal do you think I am? How offensive that you think I just post my breastes just anywhere on the internet......

If you want to see my boobs, then you, sir, will just have to peruse the nekkid pic thread  



Santaclear said:


> I'm going to take advantage of Timberwolf's absence and post absolutely no pics of cheesecake. (He did post some really amazing ones tho.) :eat2:
> 
> A friend and I were discussing this tonight. Is cheesecake a sort of women's hidden language? Do women tend to get excited at the mere mention of cheesecake, salivating whenever they see it and worrying that they would lose control around an unlimited supply? And is cheesecake love different between the sexes? Is it mainly a fat womany thing? Or a girly/womany thing?
> 
> ...




No cheesecake? Oh hell's bells........I guess this means that I'm going to be consuming a lot of hash browns until my dear, sweet Wolf man gets his tail back here......


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay, no cheesecake. Sigh! Guess I'll just have to settle for chocolate. (The other food group that I simply adore!)


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 29, 2008)

*A Man's Thoughts on Cheesecake:*



Santaclear said:


> I know I love cheesecake.



*A Woman's Thoughts on the Same Subject:*



Fascinita said:


> Oh, my God. It's Saturday night. I'm home alone. And there's a life-sized picture of the world's most obscenely succulent cheesecake staring at me from my computer screen.
> 
> I haven't had a good dessert in weeks.  Sob.



Anyone see any difference there?


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 29, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> *A Man's Thoughts on Cheesecake:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do feel very passionate about it.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 29, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> A friend and I were discussing this tonight. Is cheesecake a sort of women's hidden language? Do women tend to get excited at the mere mention of cheesecake, salivating whenever they see it and worrying that they would lose control around an unlimited supply? And is cheesecake love different between the sexes? Is it mainly a fat womany thing? Or a girly/womany thing?
> 
> Are men just lukewarm on the cheesecake question, that they could take it or leave it? Or do they love/like cheesecake as much as women do?
> 
> I know I love cheesecake.



It isn't my experience that cheesecake lust requires a pair of X chromosomes, but it might help.

I like cheesecake well enough when it is presented to me, but I can't think of an instance where I have actively sought it out. I tend to save my food lust for pizza and prime rib.

I can't think of a single male friend who has ever called me and said, "Hey dude, let's get some cheesecake!" Though, one of my buddies has an obsession with creme brulee and sometimes forces me to go out for Pho as a pretext for ordering said girly food.

So, from a general male perspective, I think cheesecake is just something that you eat when it is available.

As for women...

I dunno. I run a fat friendly social group that (among other things) sponsors a monthly dinner club. So, literally, I've dined with hundreds of BBW/SSBBW over the last decade. After about ten minutes thought I can't think of more than a handful of women rapturously ordering cheesecake.

Two examples: (1) Last year 7 friends (all women) took my to the Cheesecake Factory for my birthday. All of them ordered a dessert. Only one ordered cheesecake. At the Cheesecake Factory... (2) Two weeks ago my group had a picnic. One guest brought a gourmet cheesecake; another brought a gooey peanut butter fudge brownie concoction. By the end of the day four slices of cheesecake were gone, and the brownie pan and the vegetable trays were empty.

Go figure. This isn't enough evidence to make a general proclamation, However, I personally do not think that it is "a fat womany thing". Still, what do I know?

Here is a strange observation...

I have a couple friends (not friends, actually, family, but I don't want to get in trouble by pointing out which ones) that are ridiculously thin and fat phobic. They loose their collective minds when they encounter cheesecake. 

I brought one to a local shop that specializes in unique deserts. She ordered a particularly decadent slice of cheesecake. The resultant moans were reminiscent of a certain scene in "Sleepless in Seattle" (Yes! Yes! Yes!). Five seconds out of the shop she was jazzing to get home so she could use a stationary bike. "I can feel myself getting fatter!"

As for the other two...

Thanksgiving '07. Instead of pumpkin pie (which I hate) I brought a pumpkin cheesecake. When the choice for dessert came up (cherry pie vs. cheesecake) I was told in no uncertain terms (though jokingly) that I was evil beyond all comprehension. The cheesecake was devoured completely. Many mentions of "once on the lips...", and "OMFG!", and "I am such a pig!", and, "I never eat like this, but it's a Holiday!". 

Afterward the men loosened a notch on the belt and the ladies took a five mile walk.

Sorry, a ton of words w/ no answers. I'll just leave this open-ended, admit that it is beyond my ken, and give the floor to Fascinita and GEF


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 29, 2008)

ummmm
cheesecake is alright....
but i prefer some REAL cake....
cupcakes, coffee cakes... cake doughnuts....

:eat2:

but yea cheesecake kinda reminds me of a torte...which is kinda like cake!?

i once wanted a piece of GEFs cheesecake- but im going out on my own and demanding pictures of some awesome cake!
*crosses her fingers for food porn*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> It isn't my experience that cheesecake lust requires a pair of X chromosomes, but it might help.
> 
> I like cheesecake well enough when it is presented to me, but I can't think of an instance where I have actively sought it out. I tend to save my food lust for pizza and prime rib.
> 
> ...



I'm not one of those women...I will eat all the damn cheesecake I want...and then sit on you if you don't like it....but then again....you might like that......:doh: 

Anyhoo, you are not out of the doghouse yet....I command you to find some of that pumpkin cheesecake for Amatrix.......and the world shall be righted again. :happy:



Amatrix said:


> ummmm
> cheesecake is alright....
> but i prefer some REAL cake....
> cupcakes, coffee cakes... cake doughnuts....
> ...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 29, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Anyhoo, you are not out of the doghouse yet....I command you to find some of that pumpkin cheesecake for Amatrix.......and the world shall be righted again. :happy:



I think you are confusing me with a certain absentee wolf. I'm the dude with the zombies. I do not have a doghouse and you can't trick me by saying that the cheesecake is for Amatrix (she just wants cake).

Still, righting the world is a kinda noble thing. So, here ya go:






Now...

Where's my World Peace!?!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> I think you are confusing me with a certain absentee wolf. I'm the dude with the zombies. I do not have a doghouse and you can't trick me by saying that the cheesecake is for Amatrix (she just wants cake).
> 
> Still, righting the world is a kinda noble thing. So, here ya go:
> 
> ...




Eh fook....it wouldn't even let me give you rep....much less a world class piece...... :batting:

I didn't confuse you.....you're that guy that likes my big.........whips


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 29, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> ummmm
> cheesecake is alright....
> but i prefer some REAL cake....
> cupcakes, coffee cakes... cake doughnuts....
> ...



Cupcake!






Coffee cakes!









Pound cakes!












Cake Doughnuts! (and some other stuff, hope you don't mind)






(sorry santaclear - she gave me rep)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2008)

Dude..........it's a woman...........you know.............CHOCOLATE cake might be in order..........:doh:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 29, 2008)

What? I don't do stereotypes....

Fine...make fun of the sub....

[Damn it that's not what I meant GEF!]

Chocolate cake, whateva....

When do I get a pizza or two?











This actually looks good to me (provided that it isn't an air filter)






Wait, whoops, it turns out that it a bath towel...

Moving on....






This one has a scary bug collecting cigarette butts on it...






This one is from Ethiopia. 






You use it to eat this stuff...






I did not know that the Buddha presided over civil partnerships...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 29, 2008)

"I told you that it was a bad idea to let your freaky ass cousin bake the wedding cake!"






This is for you GEF! Chocolate cake balls. Run with it!






And this one's for Amatrix cause I think that it looks cool...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2008)

I love desserts! Especially chocolate cakes. However, I tend to be moody, so you never know when I might surprise everybody and opt for Flan or Tiramisu when they least expect it!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 30, 2008)

True Story RE: Flan

I work with this guy from El Salvador. For no particular reason he told me his secret for getting women to stay the night on the first date.

"Make them Flan. Cook her dinner--you might get a kiss. Have candles and soft music--she still might go home. Make her homemade flan--she will stay the night."

Never tried it myself.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 30, 2008)

Just pointing out that this is page 69.

The year I was born!

I can't keep count. How many slow=balls did I throw today?


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Anyhoo, you are not out of the doghouse yet....I command you to find some of that pumpkin cheesecake for Amatrix.......and the world shall be righted again. :happy:



aww thanks so much for busting out your whip...erm threatening to. it got me kinda hot.

awesome awesome awesome.



pdgujer148 said:


> I think you are confusing me with a certain absentee wolf. I'm the dude with the zombies. I do not have a doghouse and you can't trick me by saying that the cheesecake is for Amatrix (she just wants cake).
> 
> Still, righting the world is a kinda noble thing. So, here ya go:
> 
> ...



there will probably be more world peace one there is *more* cake, and cheesecake... and flan.




pdgujer148 said:


> Cupcake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE CAKE....and of course i didnt mind the other yummy things you added.
and i just cameto the conclusion i owe you all rep..





this is my most fave thread ever.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 30, 2008)

Re all the pictures of chocolate cake. There is simply not enough rep for me to give out for all the lucky photos....looooove the chocolate cake peoples....simpley eye-orgasmic.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 30, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> This is for you GEF! Chocolate cake balls. Run with it!



You gave me big.........chocolate.....round.....cake....balls....

I can't thank you enough......probably cause my mouth is full..... 




Yes, I can be this bad in reality, too :doh:




pdgujer148 said:


> Fine...make fun of the sub....
> 
> Damn it that's not what I meant GEF!













I wouldn't make fun of anything I plan to eat 

Oh wait....you changed your mind? 



pdgujer148 said:


> When do I get a pizza or two?



Oh so you want that piece after all........ 











Oh wait........you prefer yours more meaty, dontcha?








Amatrix said:


> aww thanks so much for busting out your whip...erm threatening to. it got me kinda hot.



Any time sweet thang 

Just be careful and limit how many pieces you let pdgujer have.....he's obedient but won't be if you let him have too much too often


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for giving me a big meaty piece ... of pizza. I'm glad you enjoyed you enjoyed my big balls ... of cake. I'll happily be you sub ... sandwich! (I feel so cheap...) 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just be careful and limit how many pieces you let pdgujer have.....he's obedient but won't be if you let him have too much too often



I'm already obedient for Amatrix. She gives better ... REP.  (DARN YOU GEF!!! You have turned me into an Austin Powers outtake!!!)

Anyway, I don't need a dom ... minos delivery girl to get me some pizz...a action! (OK the last one was a stretch. Innuendo is not my forte.)  

BEHOLD!

(Continued next post...)


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 2, 2008)

I want to line an inclined plane with dozens of gooey chocolate cakes, and test whether gravity still works by rolling down it from top to bottom.

Then I want to recite some Walt Whitman poetry, in an ode to American individuality.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 2, 2008)

...OK, roll with this. The food porn is coming.

Back in the early 90's I took a date to see a crappy Lara Flynn Boyle flick called "Threesome" (not my choice). The film had no redeeming value whatsoever save one... 

The following quote: "For me, sex is like pizza. Even when it's bad, it's still pretty good."

The fact that Stephen Baldwin uttered this statement does not mitigate the fact that it is Joycean in its sociolinguistic clairvoyance (You all know that I am purposely being a douche for comic effect when I write like this. It reads? Right?) 

Epiphany: "Women are from the Dessert Tray; Men are from Joe's Pie Shop."

(Ok, seriously, I'm just pretending to be an misogynistic idiot and bullshitter)  

I'm not a hardliner. I know there are a few sisters who are willing to burn their Birkenstocks to partake a slice or two.  (Verging on creepy now. I swear it is intentional--just for effect) 

Regardless, to try a trope that I used earlier: Men don't need fat and dough to love Pizza, but it helps.

(Food Porn Tomorrow) (after a nap)


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 2, 2008)

That post deserves a pie, pd.

I'm a purist, so nothing beats NY-style, IMHO (even if it _is_ made in South Carolina).


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 2, 2008)

Between this and Chocolate Cake Batter ice cream from Coldstone I am not sure flan or creme brulee` will ever make a nostalgic comeback.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> That post deserves a pie, pd. I'm a purist, so nothing beats NY-style



Thanks! :eat1: :eat2:

I prefer NY style as well - fold and eat.

Now, keeping in mind...



> "For me, sex is like pizza. Even when it's bad, it's still pretty good."



Observation #1
It doesn't have to be perfect to be the best you've ever had...




Sure, its a little funky and lopsided, but you will remember the taste for years.

Observation #2
More fat makes it more betterer. Real men dive right in.





Observation #3
Compromise is key.





Observation #4
Trust your instincts. Novelty is fine on special occasions, but if it seems too freaky it probably isn't going to be that good and you are going to regret it later.






Observation #5
The Japanese just don't freakin' get it.





Observation #6
Take you time. Knead the dough carefully, sauce creatively and make sure the oven has heated to the correct temperature before you insert your beautiful creation.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 3, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Between this and Chocolate Cake Batter ice cream from Coldstone I am not sure flan or creme brulee` will ever make a nostalgic comeback.



Just for you...











Not really flan, but it looks tasty: "Asparagus Flan with Mint-Pea Puree and Wilted Pea Shoots"






...and finally


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks  now i can be all swoony


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 4, 2008)

I had it in the summer of 1988, from a bakery in Manhattan on Ave. B near 10th St. 

My friend had cautioned me against the place a few days before but I didn't listen. I didn't know what flan was but this looked so good, like some sweet fluffy pastry. In truth it was not. I spent my last dollar on it, and was so hungry that I ate it anyway. 

I still remember the guy who sold it to me - a stocky BHM, clean shaven but with a black moustache and slight smile on his face, smiling because he knew he was selling me America's worst flan.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 5, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I had it in the summer of 1988, from a bakery in Manhattan on Ave. B near 10th St.
> 
> My friend had cautioned me against the place a few days before but I didn't listen. I didn't know what flan was but this looked so good, like some sweet fluffy pastry. In truth it was not. I spent my last dollar on it, and was so hungry that I ate it anyway.
> 
> I still remember the guy who sold it to me - a stocky BHM, clean shaven but with a black moustache and slight smile on his face, smiling because he knew he was selling me America's worst flan.



And it looked JUST LIKE THIS!!!!!







...tell 'em LARGE MARGE sent ya!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 6, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> And it looked JUST LIKE THIS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sponge cake, but made with real sponges? :eat1:


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 10, 2008)

Thread used to be about values; about courage, institutions, morals and the things that matter. Now, it has degenerated into *FOOD PORN*! I am, frankly surprised that the place has not been raided by the Food Police. For one, I am keenly aware of the fact that *INTERNETS IS SERIOUS BUSINESS!* Now, If you will excuse me, I am off for another sandwich....odd...that is the fourth in a row...hmmmmmm. No matter, carry on! 

View attachment internet-serious-business-cat-thumbs.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Windom. Food porn is serious business, too.

You'll find values in these pics, even courage... I don't know about morals (though I tend to think there is some in it), but you'll definitively find the things that matter in this thread. Or would you dare to say that food doesnt't matter?


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 13, 2008)

As always, you shine with wisdom! Yes, now I see the errors of my ways...I must follow the true path of FOOD! Uhhhhh....oh....I think I already do! That would explain the 330 pound thingy!!! Yay...as always, a pleasure to interact with you on the INTERNETS!
Let the Food Porn continue! Carry on! Huzzah! Let's eat! When's dinner? Who's the lady with the underwear? Who cares? She has foooooooood! 



Timberwolf said:


> Hi Windom. Food porn is serious business, too.
> 
> You'll find values in these pics, even courage... I don't know about morals (though I tend to think there is some in it), but you'll definitively find the things that matter in this thread. Or would you dare to say that food doesnt't matter?



View attachment foodporn.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, she's got food... but I fear she'll eat it all alone, in order to fit out fantasies...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 13, 2008)

Windom.....I'm waiting to see pics of your big...........cheesecake


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 14, 2008)

...and she does seem to have a curious sort of interest in that drumstick...ahem...hmmmmmm....perhaps she is not the paragon of chaste domesticity that I had at first assumed! AHA! She is a wonton turkey-gobbling glutton, I will bet my bottom dollar! Can you imagine the horror of her willfully and lustfully eating that entire turkey by herself with passion and abandon.......ooooooh. OK. I think we have a winner here! Let the lady through...let her at that turkey...everyone stand back! Give her room! Stand aside! 



Timberwolf said:


> Yeah, she's got food... but I fear she'll eat it all alone, in order to fit out fantasies...


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 14, 2008)

Do you mean what I think you mean? That great big delicious, juicy, tasty, sinfully wicked, decadently evil and naughtiest of naughty cheesecakes...that one? 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Windom.....I'm waiting to see pics of your big...........cheesecake



View attachment cheesecake.jpg


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 14, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> She has foooooooood!








And the scariest photoshopped bobblehead ever...(Not to mention that the turkey is 1/5th her weight--hence the "I'm f'n smiling as I tug this veliceraptor from this lovely self-cleaning oven at the expense of my 2" stiletto heels" grimace") 

Meanwhile...

...on closer inspection...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Hi Windom. Food porn is serious business, too.



Wolf! You came back!

I totally overdid the Food Porn while you were gone.

I just wanted to be liked. My error is apparent.

As amends I will continue on with weekly non sequiturs until the Aztec calendar of posts runs out at 2012


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes, I'm back in action...

How about some turkey meatloaf, for a change?


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Yes, I'm back in action...
> 
> How about some turkey meatloaf, for a change?


 
Why does this remind me of a scene from any of the SAW movies??


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Maybe they used a similar picture in said movies... 

Not really appetizing, I know...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 14, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Do you mean what I think you mean? That great big delicious, juicy, tasty, sinfully wicked, decadently evil and naughtiest of naughty cheesecakes...that one?




Oh my, my, my.....there certainly IS a new guy in town.......:batting: :bow:

And yeah.....I mean EXACTLY what you think I mean...... 



Timberwolf said:


> Yes, I'm back in action...
> 
> How about some turkey meatloaf, for a change?




Ooohhh La La! Now that is one mighty big, thick, juicy..............meatloaf

*swoons and passes out*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

A meatloaf without company is nice, but a bit boring, isn't it?


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 16, 2008)

I think we here at _Thread (Tm)_ need to think about and talk a bit about *FOOD*! Yes, these days, the young kids understand the deep Freudian associations between delicious snack-foods and teh secks, however, sometimes a cheesecake is just a cheesecake and a meatloaf is just a long and big thick juicy......errrrr...uhhhhhh. Timberwolf....HELP!!!!!!

(Trembles and quivers, making unintellgible expressions of terror and horror at CRT)

OK......I have settled down a bit from that moment of DRAMA. I am an adult, I can handle the thought of a voluptuous and hot-blooded gorgeous, Pre-Raphaelite stunner type woman making an obvious associative statement between delicious food and teh secks...why sure! OK! I feel better...miles better. What were we talking about?  (Fugue state ensues)

The preceeding *DRAMA* has been brought to you the by the National Association of Food Addiction-Psychologists (Na*FAP*).....oh damn, that didn't come out right! :blush:

*Thread* has simultaneously become educational and EMO at exactly the same moment! 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my, my, my.....there certainly IS a new guy in town.......:batting: :bow:
> 
> And yeah.....I mean EXACTLY what you think I mean......
> 
> ...



View attachment 132795396_7d879a6a5e.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 16, 2008)

I took the generous liberty of inviting Dr. Freud over for dinner with us to enjoy that juicy big uhhhhhhhhh meatloaf! YIKES! I need help over here..I am sinking in a mire of teh secks! 



Timberwolf said:


> A meatloaf without company is nice, but a bit boring, isn't it?



View attachment 224827~Portrait-of-Sigmund-Freud-circa-1900-Posters.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, the act of eating can be quite, ehm, oh la la, if you know what I mean...
(Even talking about food isn't always as innocent as it seems...) 

This is a meatloaf in a chili con carne variation...





Hot, isn't it?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 16, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> A meatloaf without company is nice, but a bit boring, isn't it?



Leave it to dear, sweet Wolfie to know exactly the right moment to bring on the potatoes.....creamy, mashed ones at that..... :wubu: :bow:



Windom Earle said:


> I think we here at _Thread (Tm)_ need to think about and talk a bit about *FOOD*! Yes, these days, the young kids understand the deep Freudian associations between delicious snack-foods and teh secks, however, sometimes a cheesecake is just a cheesecake and a meatloaf is just a long and big thick juicy......errrrr...uhhhhhh. Timberwolf....HELP!!!!!!
> 
> (Trembles and quivers, making unintellgible expressions of terror and horror at CRT)
> 
> ...




Lol, is it that obvious that I am a food addict? :batting: 

Pre-Raphaelite - I had to google that one- this thread has, indeed, became truly educational....for me at least  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pre-Raphaelite_Brotherhood

You have flattered and amused me all in one post.....so my voluptuous, fluffy, delicious piece.........of cheesecake .....thanks you :bow: :happy:


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 16, 2008)

It's nice to have experienced the drama of meatloaf and the angst of popular cheesecake all on the same thread.


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 17, 2008)

Here at Thread (Tm), our goal is to create new vistas in food entertainment and the other stuff we talk about here? To teach; to expand one's horizons and to snack! That is the uber-motto of Thread (Tm)  



Santaclear said:


> It's nice to have experienced the drama of meatloaf and the angst of popular cheesecake all on the same thread.



View attachment cheese%20cake.jpg


View attachment 465049962_71537440e1f.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 17, 2008)

I swear upon a stack of Wordsworths' that you are going to _force_ me to take Italian at the local community college! Per italiano è la lingua di alimento e di flirt! (she will never guess what that means in a thousand and one nights!) Timoteo :blush:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, is it that obvious that I am a food addict? :batting:
> 
> Pre-Raphaelite - I had to google that one- this thread has, indeed, became truly educational....for me at least
> 
> ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Italian, you say?

Well, how about some spaghetti?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 17, 2008)

Have you ever really taken a good hard look at meatloaf? 

This is intense.  

View attachment meatloaf.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 18, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> I swear upon a stack of Wordsworths' that you are going to _force_ me to take Italian at the local community college! Per italiano è la lingua di alimento e di flirt! (she will never guess what that means in a thousand and one nights!) Timoteo :blush:



Does this mean you are going to show me your big.......meatball?  :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2008)

Meatball, you say?

How funny, I just have some here:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 18, 2008)

This "thread" is making me awfully hungry! I'll have to go to a buffet because I seem to suddenly want meatloaf, meatballs, spaghetti and cheesecake! Oh my!


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 18, 2008)

Thread (Tm) is insidious and clever. It knows how to make you hungry and it exploits its' powers of time and space to cloud your mind with images of such incredibly delicious food-snack products and major food groups that you begin to walk like a.....a......a......a.......zombie towards the refrigerator. Must....get.....sandwich......must resist Thread (Tm)....cannot...do not have sufficient technological win-force.....SANDWICH ENSUES! Muahahaha. 



Punkin1024 said:


> This "thread" is making me awfully hungry! I'll have to go to a buffet because I seem to suddenly want meatloaf, meatballs, spaghetti and cheesecake! Oh my!



View attachment blogimage1.jpg


View attachment food1a.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 18, 2008)

Greeneyes, lo mostrerò tutto della mia polpetta senza esitazione o mi rammaricherò di. Ciò parteciperà alla gloria dei servi dei dei! :smitten::batting:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does this mean you are going to show me your big.......meatball?  :wubu:


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 18, 2008)

Brother TW...here is an OCEAN of MEATBALLS! Feel the fury and the strength of the _spicy_ meatballs! AHA! :eat2:



Timberwolf said:


> Meatball, you say?
> 
> How funny, I just have some here:



View attachment Spicy%20Meatballs1.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 18, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Greeneyes, lo mostrerò tutto della mia polpetta senza esitazione o mi rammaricherò di. Ciò parteciperà alla gloria dei servi dei dei! :smitten::batting:




Oh my.....thank google for online translators!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 18, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Brother TW...here is an OCEAN of MEATBALLS! Feel the fury and the strength of the _spicy_ meatballs! AHA! :eat2:



True sailing is never dead, Cousin Earle! The waves are choppy today but who _wouldn't_ brave them when the booty under the other end o' yonder rainbow looks so inviting and just plain _delicious?!_

This photo of tunas (RIP) at the Tsukiji Market in Tokyo was on a page that also mentioned octupus meatballs. 

View attachment tuna12806_wideweb__470x311,0.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 18, 2008)

Ecco l'unico forum interamente dedicato all'alimento in Dimensions.  

Io dalla parte mia, non arrivo allo che voglio qui dentro: dove trovare un mare di _brownie batter_?






Somehow it's even more tempting in broken Italian.


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 18, 2008)

I just woke up after a snooze and this was my first Internets contact...for one horrible moment, I thought them fishes was UNDERWATER! I was disorientated and dissociated to a high degree there! Thought it was an attack from the deep ones...Dunwich-style! OK...I have calmed down a bit and now I have begun to contemplate the delightful fishy-smell that must permeate that scene from heck. Wow...as always, your mad googling skills pwn the Dims-universe! Danke!

Octopus meatballs....uhhhhhhhhhhhh......yummers! :eat1::eat1:



Santaclear said:


> True sailing is never dead, Cousin Earle! The waves are choppy today but who _wouldn't_ brave them when the booty under the other end o' yonder rainbow looks so inviting and just plain _delicious?!_
> 
> This photo of tunas (RIP) at the Tsukiji Market in Tokyo was on a page that also mentioned octupus meatballs.



View attachment friesen.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 18, 2008)

As my Yahoo translator speaks in perfetto Inglese':

_"Greeneyes I will show, it all of mine polpetta without hesitation or rammaricherò of This it will participate to me to the Gloria of the servants of of i"_

HUH?  I was just trying to invite you out for dinner, but it got a tad weird? Oops! :blush:



Windom Earle said:


> Greeneyes, lo mostrerò tutto della mia polpetta senza esitazione o mi rammaricherò di. Ciò parteciperà alla gloria dei servi dei dei! :smitten::batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 18, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> As my Yahoo translator speaks in perfetto Inglese':
> 
> _"Greeneyes I will show, it all of mine polpetta without hesitation or rammaricherò of This it will participate to me to the Gloria of the servants of of i"_
> 
> HUH?  I was just trying to invite you out for dinner, but it got a tad weird? Oops! :blush:



Lol, that's what I got too.....but I wasn't going to blow your smooth talk for you in the open


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

Awww, now I'll never want a tuna sandwich again. Poor fishies! 

Hey, now Thread is giving language lessons. Oh what fun! 

And...I did have a glorious homemade hot sandwich (or two or three) this evening. We had friends over for movie night and they made hot sandwiches with french bread, ham and turkey deli meat, melted cheddar, mayo and a dash of barbeque sauce. It was a recipe from Applebee's. Very tasty. I made a peanut butter pie and it was tasty too. Wish I hadn't been so lazy or I'd have taken pictures to share with you all.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2008)

Some sandwich:







Peanut butter pie:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

Okay, apparently, this didn't work so well...

So, how about some meatloaf, mexican style?







And as a dessert, some cherry - cheesecake...






Some wine with it?






Enjoy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 22, 2008)

MmMmMMmmMm Mexican food!!!


Oh wow.....now you have me searching for that big........burrito :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2008)

A Burrito, you say?

Like this one?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 23, 2008)

That is one thick burrito..........


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

How about a steak burrito?


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 25, 2008)

Your deliciosos Mexicano' buffet is supreme, but I am thinking that we may need to balance it out with some Italiano, eh? (Note persistent theme of trying to smooth-talk Miss GEF into a fabulous Italian cyber-dinner at the famous Scoma's Restaurant in romantic Fisherman's Wharf????) Say, does anyone have any spare cyber-airline point-mile thingies?:blush:



Timberwolf said:


> How about a steak burrito?



View attachment 2711073216_d042ce2b23.jpg


View attachment 2459967065_ae2a785a08.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 25, 2008)

That steak burrito sure has a lot of meat.......:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Good morning from Germany! How about some hashbrowns for brunch?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Good morning from Germany! How about some hashbrowns for brunch?




Can I also have a big....beefy...burrito with those hashbrowns? :batting:


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 26, 2008)

Them are as some clever little devils, eh? (Thread takes mysterious turn into biochemistry...out of the blue)  

View attachment Nlinkcomplex.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Can I also have a big....beefy...burrito with those hashbrowns? :batting:


Sure. Some eggs in ham with them?





What would you like to drink? A latte?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Them are as some clever little devils, eh? (Thread takes mysterious turn into biochemistry...out of the blue)


Out of the blue?

Blue like this?






[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Blue Bear

*  _ingredients:

45ml Polar bear Vodka
15ml Blue Curacao. 

Stir and Build over ice in a highball glass and fill with lemonade._[/FONT]


  :huh: :blink:  :doh:


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 26, 2008)

Deep, dark indigo blue with orange streaks, where the Self can lose itself in contemplation of the mysteries of Life and Being....like that. 



Timberwolf said:


> Out of the blue?
> 
> Blue like this?



View attachment wide_angle_sunset_800111.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Ah, I see... This kind of blue...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Sure. Some eggs in ham with them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What body parts are those....right next to those big hashbrowns....?


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 26, 2008)

Have a nice day, everyone. 

View attachment smiley.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 26, 2008)

That is just so perky that I am tempted to respond with yet another level of perk....so here it is! Tofu brings magic happy! 



Santaclear said:


> Have a nice day, everyone.



View attachment 15175431.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What body parts are those....right next to those big hashbrowns....?


Ummm... eyes, probably... :huh:

No, they are eggs in ham...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2008)

And lovely eggs in ham they are too! French toast is my favorite breakfast treat. Can you rustle some up for me, Chef Timberwolf?


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 28, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> That is just so perky that I am tempted to respond with yet another level of perk....so here it is! Tofu brings magic happy!




So do people actually eat Tofu???


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> And lovely eggs in ham they are too! French toast is my favorite breakfast treat. Can you rustle some up for me, Chef Timberwolf?


Would you like some vanilla ice cream in it?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 28, 2008)

shazz2602 said:


> So do people actually eat Tofu???


Yes! It's delicious seasoned and fried, believe it or not. lol


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 28, 2008)

Having been raised out here on the Pacific Rim, with many opportunities to visit our local Japantown restaurants here in San Francisco, let me assure you that well-cooked tofu is an absolute delight...the problem is that many folks are unsure how to prepare it properly, but once having acquired a taste for Japanese cuisine, one is opened to a whole new world of tastiness and magical treats! 



shazz2602 said:


> So do people actually eat Tofu???



View attachment tofu_narrowweb__300x452,0.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 28, 2008)

There is a lot of anti-tofu bias out there and your support is meaningful! 
I have been vegetarian since I was 19, so there have been many evenings of Tofu magic-happiness! :bow:



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yes! It's delicious seasoned and fried, believe it or not. lol


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Would you like some vanilla ice cream in it?



No ice cream with French Toast. I usually drizzle maple syrup over it or spread strawberry preserves on them.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nothing like starting the day off with a little extra perk!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> No ice cream with French Toast. I usually drizzle maple syrup over it or spread strawberry preserves on them.


Ah, okay. Something like this, yes?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the stuffed french toast at IHOP :wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Ah, okay. Something like this, yes?



Yummy, yes, that's exactly what I like. 

GEF, I haven't tried the stuffed French Toast at IHOP. Everytime I see the commercial, I get hungry for French Toast, but I just can't afford their prices.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 30, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Yummy, yes, that's exactly what I like.
> 
> GEF, I haven't tried the stuffed French Toast at IHOP. Everytime I see the commercial, I get hungry for French Toast, but I just can't afford their prices.



The plate of stuffed french toast includes other things like hashbrowns and eggs to go with it. It runs around $7 if I am not mistaken. I go there for dinner instead of breakfast so it makes the prices more reasonable  

They have coupons sometimes- the IHOPs here don't seem any more expensive than the Dennys.
IHOP has kids eat free every night....so if I take all my girls, I just pay for myself and the oldest- the younger two getting to eat free so it's worth it on occasion. Dennys only has the kids eat free on Tues nights but I can go with just my younger two and they both eat free with my one adult meal if my oldest is doing something else. 
I KNOW where the specials are at....... 

IHOPs butter pecan syrup makes it worth the trip......


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2008)

Why are you posting pictures of Charlie Brown and a big Sigh, TW? Something wrong?


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 31, 2008)

I am feeling ya' there.....oh, the framnosity of it all....the ignominitnominuminity of it! OH the agony!  I am on the fail-road to epic fail right about now.....no lulz whatsoever!


Timberwolf said:


>



View attachment EpicFail02.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, sort of...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 31, 2008)

Who said you could sigh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

Do I need a written permission to sigh? :blink:


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 1, 2008)

As Compliance Officer for Thread (Tm), I need to remind you that all such requests must be on triplicate form SH-!-345-JR-1678-2002 (Rev. 06-78)! We will also need a quadruplicate emoticon request and a small processing fee. 

Oh heck....what's goin' on over there, buddy? I need to sit and have some virtual coffee with ya'...although it never quite tastes as good as the real stuff for some reason....just as I was saying to our therapists yesterday, I hear this "talking" (Tm) stuff is pretty good..even in private! Who knows? :bow:



Timberwolf said:


> Do I need a written permission to sigh? :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

A latte with hazelnut flavor would be nice...






*sigh*


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 2, 2008)

I am thinking that hazelnut latte' _and_ a setting of fabulous art is what is needed here! We shall rendezvous at the usual cafe' on the strasse at the usual time, eh! I will bring my copy of "The Lyrical Ballads" for a brief recital......coffee always goes well with poetry.....and vicey versy!



Timberwolf said:


> A latte with hazelnut flavor would be nice...*sigh*



View attachment latte_art4.jpg


View attachment mona_latte.jpg


View attachment wordsworth-coleridge.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, er, ow! (§&"% shoulder!) 

Yeah, art is nice, but it seems like there is something wrong with our transportation device... Instead of a nice, hot latte, I recieved some iced tea... :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 2, 2008)

All that white...fluffly....foamy....froth.......mmmmmmmmm delicious...:eat2:


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 2, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh! I see the problem now...I accidentally hit the "Darth-Fail" button over on the left hand side of the keyboard! That darn left hand is always doing surprising and unexpected things to me!!! I will re-send and keep lefty tied up during transmission!  Uhhhh....what's going on with your shoulder?



Timberwolf said:


> Oh, er, ow! (§&"% shoulder!)
> 
> Yeah, art is nice, but it seems like there is something wrong with our transportation device... Instead of a nice, hot latte, I recieved some iced tea... :blink:



View attachment 081.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

"giggle". Mr. Windom Earle, your last post made me giggle, but I'm all out of Rep for today! I'd be lost without my left hand as I am a lefty. 

I second your queary to Timberwolf. What is wrong with the shoulder?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, we're at least four to wonder (chatting with swamptoad via YIM...)


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 2, 2008)

Do you not know that we will find what is ailing your shoulder soon! AHA!



Timberwolf said:


> Well, we're at least four to wonder (chatting with swamptoad via YIM...)



View attachment 52842326_Monty2000LookingZenlike.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 2, 2008)

It is my belief that Thread (Tm) is the most hijacked thread in the history of Dimensions, if not of the entire Internetz! I just wish I knew what we were hijacking it from! 

View attachment hijack.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you for the rep thoughts! It is always a pleasure to see you at Thread (Tm) for a bit of repartee'! Permit me to draw your attention to the "Let's create a left-handers day" type website at:
http://www.lefthandersday.com/index.html
where you will find, as did I, many fascinating tidbits of info about the sinisterly inclined (made that word up, I did!)...without the left hand, how could we play the accordion, indeed! I ask you that! AHA! 



Punkin1024 said:


> "giggle". Mr. Windom Earle, your last post made me giggle, but I'm all out of Rep for today! I'd be lost without my left hand as I am a lefty.
> 
> I second your queary to Timberwolf. What is wrong with the shoulder?



View attachment Stephen%2009%20Left%20hand%20close%20up.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, Mr. Windom Earle for directing me to the Lefty's site. I have bookmarked it and will peruse all the information soon.


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 3, 2008)

Foamy. foamy, frothy latte's....there is apparently an International competition for the most elaborate and artistic fluffy foamy delcicious froth, held up in Seattle...home of the coffee fiend! There is much white...fluffy...foamy....delicious froth....mmmmm...indeed! :eat2::eat1:





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> All that white...fluffly....foamy....froth.......mmmmmmmmm delicious...:eat2:



View attachment 1577689.jpg


View attachment 497_froth_DT[1].JPG


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> It is my belief that Thread (Tm) is the most hijacked thread in the history of Dimensions, if not of the entire Internetz! I just wish I knew what we were hijacking it from!


Well, I guess that this was the concept behind the invention of Thread (TM)... To give us a thread we could hijack it however we please...


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 3, 2008)

jesus, you people still post in this thing?

this thread is so six months ago.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 3, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> jesus, you people still post in this thing?
> 
> this thread is so six months ago.



*_puts exile in thighville on ignore_


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 3, 2008)

Here at Thread (Tm), we believe in the boundless, ever-growing possibilities of electrons arranged in significant patterns to create wonder, amazement, grandeur and childlike dreams. Yes, Thread has taken on a life of its' own and with our care and guidance shall become a place of hope and pride! Yes....Thread lives on! 
We have founded a pirate republic along the coast of Malabar and are launching schemes..not quite sure what they are yet, but they involve lots of coffee and food!  We have become PERFORMANCE ART! AHA!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AzpByR3MvI



exile in thighville said:


> jesus, you people still post in this thing?
> 
> this thread is so six months ago.



View attachment 37069481.jpg


View attachment malabar.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes...Dobbs lives on in Thread (Tm) and the naysayers and OP's who descry us shall face the wrath of the STARK FIST OF REMOVAL (Tm)! AHA! Hmmmm. I seem to have gone mad with power...yes...power! AHA! Or, maybe not.



Santaclear said:


> *_puts exile in thighville on ignore_



View attachment sub_starkSM.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh my!  (I wonder if the mods are gonna lock this thread down, so many posts! hehe!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey, we're just at 75 posts... Someone hacked the system and added a "14" in front of it...


----------



## lysh (Nov 3, 2008)

74 pages!!!!! 74 pages?!?!? and still active? what does THIS really tell us..... ? Hmmmmm.... :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

74 pages? I got only 37... :blink: I sense conspiracy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> jesus, you people still post in this thing?
> 
> this thread is so six months ago.



We're old.....most of our lives are probably about so 20 years ago that we are ahead in this thread


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> *_puts exile in thighville on ignore_



*puts exile in thighville on a biscuit and smothers him in gravy*


Wha???? I have to keep this girlish figure somehow.......:batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *puts exile in thighville on a biscuit and smothers him in gravy*
> 
> 
> Wha???? I have to keep this girlish figure somehow.......:batting:


I guess I'd better try to improve the cooling system of my LCD monitor before you post new pics again...


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 4, 2008)

Because I love random cute hamsters and Thread (Tm) will not survive without them. They are integral to our fight and will save us from defeat by the forces of anti-Thread lackeys and imperialist warmongers! 
I have gone rogue and declared a pirate state! 

View attachment untitled.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, cute overload!  Arrrr!  As much as pirates appear at Dimensions, you'd think someone would come up with a patch eye emoticon!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Santaclear (Nov 4, 2008)

There was a popular gourmet restaurant in San Francisco, formerly well respected and a tourist stop, that was taken over by pirate hamsters in a coup that lasted only several hours. This is a true story.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

Any footage?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 5, 2008)

None that I know of. I don't think anyone survived. It sounds awful.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

Must have been a terrible view for the cops who first entered the restaurant...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 6, 2008)

Were those hamsters...........big?


And were they...........nekkid?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 6, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Were those hamsters...........big?
> 
> 
> And were they...........nekkid?



Yes, they were.......big. :batting:

But no, not naked. They were dressed in those little "french maid" suits. The whole thing must have been something to see tho. Someone must have given them bad advice.


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm fessin' up...it was ME, ok? It was a performance art piece gone waaaay wrong and evil-bad. I thought it would be CUTE, OK?????

I am ashamed and may have to leave Thread (Tm) for a really long time and pout and act all whiny. mmmmmK? :doh:



Santaclear said:


> Yes, they were.......big. :batting:
> 
> But no, not naked. They were dressed in those little "french pirate" suits. The whole thing must have been something to see tho. Someone must have given them bad advice.



View attachment 2261327847_bd5a27fe49.jpg


View attachment pirateHamster.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd just like to ask how the man stripping on page one made his nipples get that glow-in-the-dark pink color.


Crayola?


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 7, 2008)

Messr. Dan, aka Exile in Thighville...I would suspect he is employing some manner of atomic fusion for that effect...perchance cold fusion in an experimental form....:bow:
You will discover that many of the anomolies found in Dimensions are best explained by high-energy particle physics! 



Your Plump Princess said:


> I'd just like to ask how the man stripping on page one made his nipples get that glow-in-the-dark pink color.
> 
> 
> Crayola?



View attachment hpcfr2s.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2008)

Hamster Madness, high - energy particle physics, food porn... What will be next?



Food porn? :blink:


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 7, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> I'm fessin' up...it was ME, ok? It was a performance art piece gone waaaay wrong and evil-bad. I thought it would be CUTE, OK?????
> 
> I am ashamed and may have to leave Thread (Tm) for a really long time and pout and act all whiny. mmmmmK? :doh:



The story keeps changing so often, I'm thoroughly confused. I keep thinking about those poor hamsters and the diners and restaurant staff who were mauled. 

When is the rent due on this thread, again?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 7, 2008)

That toy snail has big.......antennas........




I won't argue if you say I have some kind of phallus obsession.....


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh No, Cold Fusion?! Physics?! .......SNAILS WITH LARGE....Antennae?!

and NOW.
NOW. FOOD PORN?


....The World is Doomed, Folks.
YES! DOOOOOOOOMED.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> The story keeps changing so often, I'm thoroughly confused. I keep thinking about those poor hamsters and the diners and restaurant staff who were mauled.
> 
> When is the rent due on this thread, again?


If I remeber right, it was on the third friday of the month...



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That toy snail has big.......antennas........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are interested in large antennae? How about this one?









Your Plump Princess said:


> Oh No, Cold Fusion?! Physics?! .......SNAILS WITH LARGE....Antennae?!
> 
> and NOW.
> NOW. FOOD PORN?
> ...


There is no need to freak out, good lady, everything is under control. 
I repeat, everything is under control.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> You are interested in large antennae? How about this one?



Not quite........fat enough for a fat acceptance site, now is it?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 8, 2008)

When One Says To NOT Freak out, is ALWAYS the best time to freak out.


=O


I'm Still in Shock about Large Antennae and Food Porn.


Oh my WORD
What if They Made a Food Porn that included a Snail with HUMUNGEOUS Antennae!

:0


----------



## Aireman (Nov 8, 2008)

So much for cute! Hehehe... 

View attachment Beer-nuts.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 8, 2008)

...the Crawling Chaos, approves! 



Aireman said:


> So much for cute! Hehehe...



View attachment tonia-nyarlathotep.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> ...the Crawling Chaos, approves!




Oh my.....his chaos is just so big..........:wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 9, 2008)

......Does That... Are Those.... Oh My. 


They Look Like Big Tentacles on an Octopus.. 


..............................*Slips Away Silently*


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 9, 2008)

..more of a whippersnappery thingamajigabob! You know...kinda' snapperwhippery, sort of.... Like that! Yup!



Your Plump Princess said:


> ......Does That... Are Those.... Oh My.
> 
> 
> They Look Like Big Tentacles on an Octopus..
> ...



View attachment RA2934a.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 9, 2008)

I could easily arrange a discreet and chaste meeting with Lord Nyarlathotep, if milady would desire! The only problem is that at last count he had well over a thousand different forms, so finding him in a crowded restaurant might be challenging! See how cute he is!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my.....his chaos is just so big..........:wubu:



View attachment nyarlathotep doll.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> I could easily arrange a discreet and chaste meeting with Lord Nyarlathotep, if milady would desire! The only problem is that at last count he had well over a thousand different forms, so finding him in a crowded restaurant might be challenging! See how cute he is!




Being able to shape shift doesn't sound like a bad thing......  :wubu: :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm feeling too tired to make sense.







belifviwbuervi...


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 9, 2008)

http://www.haarp.alaska.edu/

Who knew you could get such a fabulous view of the Northern wastes and those auroral ANTENNAE?! 




Timberwolf said:


> I'm feeling too tired to make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment haarp2.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 9, 2008)

Disrupting the Schumann Resonance by subtly shifting the Nooesphere via electrical discharges of an extremely cute and scary nature! I knew it!!! That hamster incident was just a DIVERSION! Hence, all the antennae. QED  We will discuss this tonight at the SF Coffee-Klatsch. mmmmk? 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schumann_resonance 

View attachment fig2-01.jpg


View attachment schumann.jpg


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 9, 2008)

the thread thread has taken a very interesting turn....i do believe that just about every topic has been addressed here.


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 9, 2008)

Did you notice how things got really odd, perhaps even anomolous, when the Pirate Hamsters arrived! No coincidence. None at all! 



indy500tchr said:


> the thread thread has taken a very interesting turn....i do believe that just about every topic has been addressed here.



View attachment ninhamwall-102422.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, these look more like some ninja hamsters to me...

Besides, where does the SF coffee-klatsch take place, this time? 
A rogue mouse stole my schedule... :blink:


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 9, 2008)

Reaching back to the Unspeakable a few posts back...





-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh Rusty.......:wubu:


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 10, 2008)

So when is the op going to leave the community, stop actively gaining and lose weight and then after a year or two of inactivity someone can bump this thread with:

OMG HOT PICX, :eat2: :eat1: :smitten: DROOOL, KEEP GANING BABBEY :eat2: :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 10, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Reaching back to the Unspeakable a few posts back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Oh My Hey-Suse, Rusty. Just. Oh My Hey-Suse.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 10, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Disrupting the Schumann Resonance by subtly shifting the Nooesphere via electrical discharges of an extremely cute and scary nature! I knew it!!! That hamster incident was just a DIVERSION! Hence, all the antennae. QED  We will discuss this tonight at the SF Coffee-Klatsch. mmmmk?



Does this mean thread was a dayglo rainbow Earth-shaped avocado all along?

(I thought I saw a woman in a nurse's uniform nursing real hamsters on Valencia St. tonight, but I was too scared to say something.) 

View attachment schumann.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2008)

Strange thing keep on happening...

Last night, a mob of rogue mice attempted to steal my computer.
They threatened me with some ray guns, so I had to stay calm.
Believe it or not, but a ninja hamster came to rescue me and my computer.
He moved so fast that one mouse got disintegrated by the shot of one of it's colleagues, who tried to get the hamster.


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 11, 2008)

We have entered.....da da da!!! THE TWILIGHT ZONE! AHA.



Timberwolf said:


> Strange thing keep on happening...
> 
> Last night, a mob of rogue mice attempted to steal my computer.
> They threatened me with some ray guns, so I had to stay calm.
> ...



View attachment separated.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy Snap Crackle and Fizz, This Thread Just Totally Blinded Me with Science!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2008)

Oops... Didn't you know you shouldn't read thread (TM) without special glasses?


----------



## Aireman (Nov 13, 2008)

Here to explain... 

View attachment 250px-mad_scientist_bpm-web.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 13, 2008)

OHSNAP

ITS BILL NYE


...Or Not.


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 13, 2008)

As Fatlane's official henchperson and lab assistant (See the now sadly dormant "Buffie, Fatlane and Friends" thread in the Lounge area) I am declaring this very day to be "International Henchpersons, Minions and Lackeys Day" Let there be EXPERIMENTATION!!!!!!!!!! Muahahhahaha! AHA!  

View attachment research.jpg


View attachment lackeys.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 13, 2008)

For starters, we have some human heads that are still alive left over from earlier in *thread*. 

Why let 'em go to waste? Those heads would look really cool grafted onto the bodies of hamsters.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2008)

Say... how big are these hamsters?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 13, 2008)

Just regular-size hamsters. Why?

They're left over from that massacre at the SF bistro.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Say... how big are these hamsters?



:wubu: .


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Just regular-size hamsters. Why?
> 
> They're left over from that massacre at the SF bistro.


Don't you think those heads could be a little too, uhm, ...BIG... for these little critters?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Don't you think those heads could be a little too, uhm, ...BIG... for these little critters?




Little too big....? 

Bite your tongue.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

:huh: If you say so... :huh:


Ouch!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

*Installs and activates a big crane in order to lift Thread (TM) back on top.*


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Don't you think those heads could be a little too, uhm, ...BIG... for these little critters?



I just thought the human heads would look cool attached to the little hamster bodies. You know, with the eyes wide open, moaning or going "arrgghh!" while the hamster body struggles, trying to lift the head up off the table. The hamster body would be pushing, turning, running around in circles, slowly turning the head around but not able to lift it. 

Doesn't that sound cool?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

:blink:

I'm not quite sure... Someone might call PETA if they see this...

Could be getting quite the big scene...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2008)

Have you all seen the trailers for "Bolt", the newest Disney release? What do you think of the hamster in the plastic bubble/globe?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Bolt, you say? No, not yet...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> :blink:
> 
> I'm not quite sure... Someone might call PETA if they see this...
> 
> Could be getting quite the big scene...




Big scene.....now THAT is more like it...... 

I haven't seen bolt yet either....


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 20, 2008)

AHA! The Hamster is odd looking and slightly unhamsterish, but this is a BIG SCENE! AHA! Chicago...big town, sprawling, it is! BIG!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Big scene.....now THAT is more like it......
> 
> I haven't seen bolt yet either....



View attachment chicago-skyline1.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Aren't we all big, in some way?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Aren't we all big, in some way?




Not everyone.......







How YOU doing, Windom Earle? :batting:


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 21, 2008)

...some plentitude of largeness or even a sheer bulkitude of grandeur...a...uhhhh...bigness! Yes! AHA! 

Miss GEF, I am enjoying myself immensely and bathing in the
fairy lights that surround Thread... gentle lights which emanate from our dear threadster, Miss GEF...say, that was sort of like a French Roundel or a Bohemian roundabout or a nice tasty donut! Oh. I guess I am quite spiffily normal over here...howz about you...? (enters chit-chat mode and derails Thread for another couple of weeks! AHA!) :kiss2::smitten::wubu:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not everyone.......
> 
> How YOU doing, Windom Earle? :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

That's quite a big derailing, if I might say so...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 23, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> ...some plentitude of largeness or even a sheer bulkitude of grandeur...a...uhhhh...bigness! Yes! AHA!
> 
> Miss GEF, I am enjoying myself immensely and bathing in the
> fairy lights that surround Thread... gentle lights which emanate from our dear threadster, Miss GEF...say, that was sort of like a French Roundel or a Bohemian roundabout or a nice tasty donut! Oh. I guess I am quite spiffily normal over here...howz about you...? (enters chit-chat mode and derails Thread for another couple of weeks! AHA!) :kiss2::smitten::wubu:



Oh my........you are a big mind and a big.......flatterer indeed :batting: :bow: :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm a big flutterer, sometimes...


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 23, 2008)

You are, indeed, a gentleman and a scholar of no small repute. A musician of note and creative mind par excellence! You, sir, are as with all of your endeavours at Dims, a great asset to Thread!:bow:Huzzah! You also flutter nicly in the breeze! Uhhhhhhh....what????????????????????????
I have both flattered and fluttered...I am...deeply....flustered! :blush:



Timberwolf said:


> I'm a big flutterer, sometimes...



Pic unrelated but darn cute!!!! I love the foxes and puppies! 

View attachment bluff.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

Uhm, yeah, the big girls around here can actually make one kinda nervous... In a positive way.


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 23, 2008)

You have ascertained the situation with your usual clarity and aplomb! One feels shaky, flustery, hot, sweaty and perchance a bit bothered...as if one might be WORKING IN A COAL MINE! (Theme song to admire BBW by!)



Timberwolf said:


> Uhm, yeah, the big girls around here can actually make one kinda nervous... In a positive way.



Pic highly related, but I gotta' get to WORK! Wink, wink, nod, nod! :blush: 

View attachment 6404.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 23, 2008)

Devo: Such clever modern gentlemen.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

Working In A Coalmine?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm a big flutterer, sometimes...



Just what exactly is it that you are going to flutter............big boy?


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 23, 2008)

I present to you, with full awareness of the gravity of what I do, the SUBGENIUS VERSION OF "Numa Numa" aka "Dragostea Tin Dei" as sung by Rev. Ivan Stang and the lovely Princess Wei R Do. You deserve the best, goddamit!!!!!!! 

as an extra treat, here is Rev. Mark Mothersbaugh's "Babacatto"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5wR8odaQfo

Praise frikken bob! :doh:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laqLtEEadzc





Timberwolf said:


> Working In A Coalmine?



View attachment sv_ipodswald.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 23, 2008)

I just washed my hair. It's drying. Is that normal?


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 23, 2008)

I saw them at Mahbuhay Gardens in 1977 and they just blew the stage apart..the energy was amazing! They still startle with their MutatoMusika and other interesting bits! 


Fascinita said:


> Devo: Such clever modern gentlemen.



View attachment bo5_wwdd_lg.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just what exactly is it that you are going to flutter............big boy?


A big girl, perhaps?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> I present to you, with full awareness of the gravity of what I do, the SUBGENIUS VERSION OF "Numa Numa" aka "Dragostea Tin Dei" as sung by Rev. Ivan Stang and the lovely Princess Wei R Do. You deserve the best, goddamit!!!!!!!
> 
> as an extra treat, here is Rev. Mark Mothersbaugh's "Babacatto"
> 
> ...


Interesting music... :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2008)

a helluva time to run out..... :doh: :bow: 

View attachment big girl.JPG


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 25, 2008)

I did, indeed, rep our dear brother Timberwolf for you, with what pitiful rep I could manage...and I am seriously thinking that we need to hold a really, really big bakesale to bring him down from orbit so that he can visit us, stateside!  Wouldn't a cup of joe with T-wolf be most awesome-ist?! He could sleep on the fabulous Ikea couch that my ex-wife found..the one that graces my inner sanctum...the incense smell isn't too bad! 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> a helluva time to run out..... :doh: :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanx for the rep... :bow: I feel the same... 

A little latte would actually be nice, thanx.

Well, my bed's from Ikea, too. So this shouldn't be such a problem. (The incense smell shouldn't be, either, though this depends on the flavor you use...)

But I think it would be best if I brought my RV-Shuttle with me...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> I did, indeed, rep our dear brother Timberwolf for you, with what pitiful rep I could manage...and I am seriously thinking that we need to hold a really, really big bakesale to bring him down from orbit so that he can visit us, stateside!  Wouldn't a cup of joe with T-wolf be most awesome-ist?! He could sleep on the fabulous Ikea couch that my ex-wife found..the one that graces my inner sanctum...the incense smell isn't too bad!



I would so LOVE to have a cup of brew with the Wolf and yourself. What fine company that would be 



Timberwolf said:


> Thanx for the rep... :bow: I feel the same...
> 
> A little latte would actually be nice, thanx.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a road trip being planned......


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I would so LOVE to have a cup of brew with the Wolf and yourself. What fine company that would be
> 
> I guess we could have some BIG fun...
> 
> That sounds like a road trip being planned......



Sorta, yes... It has to be done quite carefully, as the trip from Jupiter isn't that easy with such a big vehicle...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2008)

*dances wildly through the thread to loud trance music to be annoying*

*dances on top of the RV*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh, I see you discovered the roof terrace...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Oh, I see you discovered the roof terrace...



Going to put a grill up there?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

*pushes a button - an entire BBQ set silently appears*

You asked for a grill? A 5 feet wide one should be big enough... I hope.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *pushes a button - an entire BBQ set silently appears*
> 
> You asked for a grill? A 5 feet wide one should be big enough... I hope.



I was more worried about what kind of big...........meat you would be cooking.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, what would you like? *pushes another button to reveal a big fridge*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, what would you like? *pushes another button to reveal a big fridge*



*wonders how big the............ice maker is*


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 27, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> let's talk about this this and this



Great talk this!
This is my dream to make feed to a sbbw someday and respond to only first post of theread and not read anything else!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *wonders how big the............ice maker is*


Well, if you'd need a full grown iceberg, it might take a week or so to produce it...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Great talk this!
> This is my dream to make feed to a sbbw someday and respond to only first post of theread and not read anything else!


And miss out on all the fun and the pictures? :blink:


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *wonders how big the............ice maker is*



This post could be a really....big....... ice breaker.


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 28, 2008)

I am thinking also that Black Metal is also gut and to not read anything else excepting last post to Thread (tm). SSBW, I am not so sure about...I might be too fat to feed her excellently to dreaming-like capacities!

Pic confusingly related!



Wild Zero said:


> Great talk this!
> This is my dream to make feed to a sbbw someday and respond to only first post of theread and not read anything else!



View attachment japan_weird_shit.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 28, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, if you'd need a full grown iceberg, it might take a week or so to produce it...



Oh now you went and did it............you just rocked my world..... :wubu: 



Santaclear said:


> This post could be a really....big....... ice breaker.




If it's big.............then it's GOT to be good........  :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

It's always good to have a big rock in your pocket...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 29, 2008)

IS that a rock in your pocket....? :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Nah... _that's_ a bunch of keys... :blush:


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 30, 2008)

I shan't go into the whole Freudian ramifications of that, but trust me, that you have created a whole BIG TRAINLOAD filled with LIQUID SOAP travelling through a DARK TUNNEL in the middle of the night here! Not that that is unusual, because chemical companies do have to get their goods to market and the TRAIN DRIVERS usually have bunches of keys to start their ENGINES WITH! AHA! Now we can guess what you do for a living...how do you find repairing clocks by the ocean to be? 



Timberwolf said:


> Nah... _that's_ a bunch of keys... :blush:



View attachment Spellbound%20pic%204.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2008)

Windom Earle is definitely on the right path here because trains are............awfully big.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, especially the american subspecies of "trainus freightus"...

But no, I don't conduct such a train, neither do I drive one of these australian "Road Trains"... I just got this really big spaceship...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2008)

post pix plz kthx


----------



## Windom Earle (Nov 30, 2008)

but much, much bigger....




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> post pix plz kthx



View attachment SaturnV.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Erm, more like this:







Not exactly like this, but as there aren't any existing pics of mine...
(Mine is bigger, though...)


----------



## Windom Earle (Dec 1, 2008)

Bit more like this one? Few hundred miles in circumfrence? Big'un!



Timberwolf said:


> Erm, more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment timberwoof.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

:blink:

Well, I prefer the saucer design, to be honest...

But I could make good use of a bike to get around...

(Makes me sometimes think about what President Skroob said...)


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 1, 2008)

We need to get this thread in order. There's going to be an inspection here at 8 AM sharp this morning.

I need to take off and take care of a few things, but I'll be back soon as I can to see how it's going.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

This thread is in perfect order.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 1, 2008)

Did somebody mention order? I'd like to order some sugarplums and candy canes and gingerbread houses. Thanks!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

*beams the ordred box to Punkin's house*

At your service, madam!


----------



## Aireman (Dec 1, 2008)

Kortana said:


> Prediction that this threaad would reach 30 pages has been realized.
> 
> LOL



And now on through 80 to ???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

We're already halfway there...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh my, Windom Earle.........you had me at circumference........  :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

The circumference of my ship's saucer section? 

Erm, let's see... It's 50 miles in diameter...

...625 * Pi...

That's 1,963 miles. :blink:

That's quite a walk... Didn't know that my ship is that big...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 2, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> The circumference of my ship's saucer section?
> 
> Erm, let's see... It's 50 miles in diameter...
> 
> ...



Greatness comes in..............big circumference.........

Was that your ship in your pocket the other night?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

Erm, yes...  :blush: :happy: :huh: :blink: You could say so.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 3, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *beams the ordred box to Punkin's house*
> 
> At your service, madam!



Munch, munch, munch...Thanks, TW!


----------



## Windom Earle (Dec 4, 2008)

"Thread (tm) Inc." That we need new direction and a greater market share of the existing recapitalized stocks! How about some more SNACKS!?? Snacks. An Idea whose time has come! No snack before its' time. Snacks....the new idea in snacking!  C'mon kids! Meetya' down at the snackbar. Yes Ma'am, Snacks is my middle name. 

View attachment snacks.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

"Snacks" sounds more like a nickname... But nowadays you get used to people with, erm, interesting names...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

I guess the snacks were too small to keep it alive...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2008)

It all depends on what it there is for me to snack on......


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm all about a snack....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

I guess we need a bigger snack booth...

It occurs to me that the bus sized RV shuttle is too small. I'll better go fetch the big RV...


----------



## Windom Earle (Dec 9, 2008)

Let there be snackage!!! 





Timberwolf said:


> I guess we need a bigger snack booth...
> 
> It occurs to me that the bus sized RV shuttle is too small. I'll better go fetch the big RV...



View attachment custard-784248.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Now that's a snack...

Besides... I'm speaking from my RV Shuttle... I've landed in Arizona and am heading towards Cali... Anyone on the way there who needs a ride?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 9, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Let there be snackage!!!




Oh my......now that's one big.........mouthful  :wubu:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQ79pCJBcJ8


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 9, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Let there be snackage!!!



What the heck is that, Earle?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Dec 10, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> What the heck is that, Earle?



All I know is that I hope it involves waffles. And Obama.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Obama? I thought cannibalism had been banned. :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQ79pCJBcJ8



You are being a bad, bad boy again......want me to beat you with my fairy wand?  






Say please........:happy:


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Dec 11, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Obama? I thought cannibalism had been banned. :blink:



lol...that's a inside joke. Check out the photos here.

Oakland and San Fran Peoples...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

I see. Looks like you had a lot of fun.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Dec 11, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I see. Looks like you had a lot of fun.



I had a Blast!


----------



## steely (Dec 11, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> Let there be snackage!!!



This is a worthy snack,a bit of an afternoon snack but very acceptable


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

Afternoons need their snacks, too...
Not forgetting to mention that they need big snacks...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ummmmmm.......

BUMP?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

.......... 

View attachment bump news.png


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2009)

pdgujer148 said:


> Ummmmmm.......
> 
> BUMP?



Who gave you permission to bump?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 15, 2009)

threadshitting


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 15, 2009)

Not sure what that means....but it made me laugh


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

A sammich-u can has it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 26, 2009)

i can has it....but the real question is: can I actually eat it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2009)

It's quite big...

(Not that this would be a bad thing...)


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 27, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> A sammich-u can has it.



I think I could take it... :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> It's quite big...
> 
> (Not that this would be a bad thing...)



Lol, this is one heck of a time to be out of rep.....:doh:

Jeez, I'm sure slipping here lately, aren't I? :blush:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, this is one heck of a time to be out of rep.....:doh:
> 
> Jeez, I'm sure slipping here lately, aren't I? :blush:



I've got a lot of repping to do, so I got him for you GEF!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 28, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> I've got a lot of repping to do, so I got him for you GEF!




Thankee  :bow:


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 1, 2009)

wow wtf

(inserts vid)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanx for rickrolling me... :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 1, 2009)

That was one mighty big roll Rick had there, eh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2009)

Mighty big, indeed.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

Check out my rolls-you know you want to... 




Fig Rolls.



Arctic Roll




Swiss Roll

Delishyus,no?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2009)

What about my buns? :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

Big buns, according to the pic...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What about my buns? :batting:


Oh baby I love your buns.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 4, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Fig Rolls.



Thats how I roll dude~


----------



## Paquito (Jul 5, 2009)

*Resurrects old thread cuz n00b is too stupid to look at the date of last post*

Where are fap material? Can you hear me Kelligrl?

*uses all smilies to convey lack of seriousness*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 9, 2009)

I lurvvvvvsssssssssss this thread


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow. Threadsurrection seems to be a new hobby...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 9, 2009)

Stop complaining and gives me cheesecakes already......:bounce:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2009)

I've got only one cheesecake to offer, but it is the world's largest...


----------



## Paquito (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm gonna make you immobile with that cheesecake :happy:


----------



## wolfpersona (Jul 11, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> I've got only one cheesecake to offer, but it is the world's largest...



I want to fatten those angels up a bit. It would be so hot if they ate all that cheesecake.:smitten:


----------

